# Caption the Avatar above you



## Dr Morbius

Here's a neat game they're playing over at Halloween forum. The rules are simple. Caption the Avatar picture of the person above your post, starting with mine.


----------



## scareme

Open wide and say "aaahhh".


----------



## Dr Morbius

Did I get a tanline from my ski goggles? Cmon, be honest! Does it look funny?


----------



## Bloodhound

I've fallen and I can't get up..{HELP!}


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Can you hear me NOW?*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I said No peeking!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am I talking out the side of my face?


----------



## marcus132

Charlie Brown: 28 days later...


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm afraid I just soiled my undies...that makes me so sad.


----------



## BoysinBoo

"So Bob, have you been flossing every day?"

"Ehhh, ot erery ay."


----------



## Dr Morbius

".....and in the news, a Gynocologist was shocked to discover a women bared a sharp toothed grin during a routine exam...the teeth were not in her mouth. And now the weather...."


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey!! Can you get me out of this port-a-pottie maybe throw me rope? ummmm wait, don't sit down.
Ahhh-man!


----------



## Moon Dog

Man! I shouldn't have had all those jalapeños for lunch!


----------



## Lilly

The better to eat you with my dear


----------



## Bloodhound

Can someone tell me where a hand is?


----------



## Lilly

I told you before "Don't Stare at my One Eye or Else"


----------



## DeathTouch

Is that a pen or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh, go on....pull my finger!


----------



## Bloodhound

Look!!! I'm the man in the moon


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, I caugh this fish in North Carolina. It was a biggen. Still have not got my hook back yet.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

DT...phone home 
DT...phone home
DT...phone home.........


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Tragically, Howdy Doody's career ended soon after he was infected with lycanthropy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you sure this mud pack is supposed to make me look better


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Sickie always had trouble opening those darn McDonalds Ketchup packs.


----------



## Bloodhound

Whew, I got my head out


----------



## DeathTouch

Hello Ted for the discovery channel here. Yes folks you are looking at the bright eyed electric eel. It is the last of its kind. Only mates 2 times every 10 years. Almost like my last marriage.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Mr. Pharmacist do you have anything for age spots


----------



## DeathTouch

Mr. Pharmacist do you have any hemroid cream?


----------



## Dr Morbius

What do you mean, "What super nova?..." THAT ONE!


----------



## Zombie-F

Gonna get a candy bar!


----------



## DeathTouch

My wife is having another baby?!? Sextuplets!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's no light at the end of the tunnel! It's a train! *SPLAT!*


----------



## turtle2778

Wow, this plastic surgery thing is growing on me.


----------



## DeathTouch

Side Saddle, not me!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Pardon me...do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## DeathTouch

What killer rabbit?


----------



## pyro

E.T. go home


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it me or is it hot in here?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

They were not that color when I planted them


----------



## Dr Morbius

All the better to EAT you with, my dear!


----------



## DeathTouch

(singing)Nighty night and good night, go to sleep little baby. Close your eyes...


----------



## Dr Morbius

OW! That's hot. OW! yup, it's hot. OOOWWW!


----------



## DeathTouch

what would you do for a klondike bar


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doorbell of death? What? This thing? *Ding Dong*


----------



## HalloweenZombie

How many heads can I fit in a blender? Oops. Just one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doc, it's this tooth...


----------



## Bloodhound

see what happens when you hold your nose and sneeze.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...new from RONCO!! It's the new Ugly-Blue-Ghastly-Yellow-Eyed-Staple-Remover! That's right, for a limited time, you can get not one, but TWO Ugly-Blue-Ghastly-Yellow-Eyed-Staple-Remover's for one low price of $29.95! But hurry! These Ugly-Blue-Ghastly-Yellow-Eyed-Staple-Remover's are going fast, so ACT NOW! Get your Ugly-Blue-Ghastly-Yellow-Eyed-Staple-Remover TODAY!..(Void in Wisconsin)


----------



## randyaz

I'll never eat cucumbers again...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Con Par Ti O,
La luna de tuna,
et serius non.
Lo Rav-eole questo por corboard,
Sol dingo Fortuna prego. 
DaVinci con tiki par sore
Te La paaaa morrrrrrr."


----------



## Dr Morbius

Buy from me Girl Scout Cookie...NOW!


----------



## Bloodhound

come mere little girl


----------



## scareme

Come here nice puppy. Come here. AAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Bloodhound

Get lasik eye surgery and you can look this good


----------



## randyaz

see..I can turn my head inside out


----------



## scareme

"You're cute, wanna go out sometime?"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Look into my eyes...but turn that flashlight off first!


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeah, I am sorry sir this bicuspid is going to have to be removed. Just sit there sir while I remove it. Oh jess you need to floss more.


----------



## BoysinBoo

I want that afterlife. No, that one. No, that one. Oh crap! Maybe I'll just stay undead.


----------



## DeathTouch

New crest bright strips. Buy them today!


----------



## Bloodhound

That @$$h0 right there threw me over board and I can't swim.


----------



## DeathTouch

Singing Kiss song(Lick it up, LIck it up, aaaahhhhahaah!. Yeah lick up yea!)


----------



## Bloodhound

look at the pretty!


----------



## DeathTouch

We replaced this man’s regular coffee with New Sanka extra laxative-caffeine coffee. Lets see if he notices.


----------



## TommaHawk

What does this button do?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You're flying too close to the sun!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

It was the last time he ever ate strawberry pancakes again.


----------



## randyaz

darn...the Clearasil didnt work


----------



## TommaHawk

Hi, my name is Pat. I was on the East German Olympic swimming team back in the early 80s.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does this outfit make my nose look big?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Always diligent, he realized the flaw in his habit of taking things too literally when he actually did put his nose to the grindstone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Being small in stature had never been much of a problem, until that one fateful day when he awoke to go to the toilet...raised the seat...began his business- only to have the seat slam back down again.


----------



## DeathTouch

Here. I cannot self-terminate. You must lower me into the steel.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He finally works up the nerve to touch the glowing boobie.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Why, Yes, it DOES hurt to pet a cat the wrong way.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ahhhh I can't believe it isn't butter!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I was told all those years of blacklight in haunts would have no effect on my skin...


----------



## DeathTouch

The t-1000 has the ablity to heal itself. Everyone run!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm going to get you, my pretty! *cackle*


----------



## DeathTouch

Next time I would use Hines ketchup.


----------



## Otaku

Go ahead, pull my finger. (oops, just found the previous post)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hey teacher, you got boog hanging.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do light bulbs get hot? OW!!!


----------



## randyaz

open wide for chunky


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hi! I'm Deathtouch...your mystery date!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*The avatar is the response to the mystery date*


----------



## DeathTouch

Now that is what I call a zit.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Great God of Phlem, in a final act of generosity bestows upon humanity the magic booger.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ah-Ah-Ah---CHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DeathTouch

I always get Sickie.

God, why didn't you tell me it was that time of the month!


----------



## Fangs

ET phone home!


----------



## DeathTouch

This is good so women don't have to worry about dirty bathrooms.


----------



## Fangs

I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey! I get Fangs this time! LOL I was running out of stuff for DT!

"This gift exchange is driving me batty!"


----------



## pyro

to the plastic surgeon -" but doc I didnt want the $.99 deal"


----------



## Fangs

Anybody got a glass of water?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'd be light on top- really!


----------



## Fangs

( :devil: LMAO)

Where do you think you're going?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Like my new boots?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Holy sh*t, those are some powerful Pop Rocks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not supposed to put the hair drier on "cremate?"


----------



## DeathTouch

Not you again!

I don't think the wizard will have anything in his bag for you!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I always get DT...

You see that thing there? That would be "The Light". GO TO IT!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Mom always told you your face would freeze like that!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Me poopman. Now poopman angry!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Hello I'm your host Joan Rivers............" :googly:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The Nerf football that never made it into production. Early tests showed it made children cry.


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn Heman I will get you next time!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What really happened to Madge after years of soaking her hands in Palmolive. (Sorry kids, you have to be old to get this one.)


----------



## DeathTouch

Bobby do you have to poop? Please use the rest room.


----------



## Fangs

Ahh, Now I remember where I put my sister Madge's hands!

(LMAO HZ!!! i remember, does that make me old??? LOL)


----------



## randyaz

oooooo....I gotta pee


----------



## Scottzilla

The Quiznos Subs
They are good to us!


----------



## Bloodhound

um, That's not my tail!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Does my breath smell bad ?


----------



## DeathTouch

Hello sir I bought this bird the othe week and I want my money back. He just lays there and won't give back my remote.


----------



## randyaz

no you moron...go INTO the light


----------



## BoysinBoo

Do these pigtails make my butt look big?


----------



## The_Caretaker

I have what stuck in my teeth?


----------



## randyaz

the feathers are kinky...the whole bird is just plain sick


----------



## turtle2778

I am the result of DT and Frightners mating.


----------



## Bloodhound

"No thank's I am content with my broom stick right where it is"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It was then that he realized he shouldn't have stolen that blueberry dinner gum from Charlie's Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Bloodhound

This is why we have helmet laws.


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeah, this one I wish had gotten away.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you put your right in in, 
you put your right hand out, 
you put your right hand in, 
and shake it all about...


----------



## DeathTouch

When they say turn the other cheek, they really don't mean that do they?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*what the creature from the black lagoon sees before surfacing*


----------



## DeathTouch

Mommy, I fall down go boom. You kiss and make it all better?


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...and our POV cam inside the egg shows the mystery creature inside breaching the shell...Gosh, I hope it's a cute birdy in there!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dangnabbit! Anyboy see my dentures?


----------



## turtle2778

When Zombies attack ...Next on channel 6.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can someone get that splinter of my hand?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's just a flesh wound.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Let's do the time waaaaarp agaaaaaainnnnnnnn....


----------



## BoysinBoo

So thaaat's what happens when you put the smuckers jar in the microwave!


----------



## DeathTouch

And my friends say it doesn't have teeth.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anybody see Seymore?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I've been having problems putting in my contacts...

(I can do my own, can't I? LOL)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Honey, please stop using my razor on your legs!


----------



## randyaz

darn...I attached my hands to the wrong arm again...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Honey, do I need to tweeze?


----------



## slightlymad

No mom really I swear I didnt scratch it


----------



## DeathTouch

No I am not tweesing you look bad!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This foundation doesn't match my skin color.


----------



## slightlymad

Lesser known space phenom The Booger hole


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wipe that look off your fa...er...wait...where's your face?


----------



## The_Caretaker

But ma my face is clean, please not the brillo again


----------



## DeathTouch

Buy my monkey! Monkey balls are good luck!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

So be it, Jedi! Now, you will die!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey! Do you have any Visine? My mom is going to kick my butt if she finds out.


----------



## scareme

Now open your mouth wide and say AAAAHHHHH.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"No, I am NOT Vincent Price you idiots.
I'm going to my trailer and not coming out till you people get your act together.
Its times like these that it just doesnt PAY to have a pretty face......"


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey there... how _you_ doing?


----------



## DeathTouch

"Singing distrubeds new song"


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I've heard of hairy palms, but what did you do to get those hands?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My acne ain't so bad, now is it? :zombie:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Johnny Thunder's head never made the Olympic Swim Team. Unfortunately, the only dive he knew was the cannonball.


----------



## pyro

ya my eyes are red--no ihaven't been smoking,but i had some brownies.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Now..where did I put my soldering iron?


----------



## Bloodhound

I think a bug flew up my nose!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

GRRRRR, I smell cat.
I HATE cat.
Wait, is that cat or did someone take thier shoes off....


----------



## Bloodhound

You can trust me.


----------



## scareme

I've been singing opera for five years now. Do I sound good? What do you mean it's not your kind of music?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

"Children of the night...shut up!"


----------



## tonguesandwich

Welder masks are for rookies!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*"Momm...he's sticking his tongue out at me, make him stop!"
*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh I can't bear to watch..........hmmm ok well maaaaaaaaaaybe just one little ole peek!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Deal or No Deal! Howy is the best!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Cher raises her hand for a question.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I am so $hit faced, dude!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Meat's meat and a man's gotta eat!


----------



## DeathTouch

Hairline creation for men. I am not just a client, I am the president.


----------



## ScareShack

u see....u stick it in there....in that hole there....just follow the light


----------



## slightlymad

Damn editor is such a slave driver. Works me to the bone.


----------



## ScareShack

come....come to me....i'll show u the new life


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Harold took the newspaper delivery job to make a little money after school. 120 years later he still unable to make a career change.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I've smoke for twenty years, and nothing is wrong with me!


----------



## Lilly

whath thath you thaid, I canth unthersthandth a whorth you thayinth


----------



## DeathTouch

I hate taxes! It is a killer.


----------



## dionicia

Boy ET really let himself go.


----------



## pyro

HELLO ???? Can i get some food in here?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Honey, we need to turn around, I think I left the stove on.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Prostate exam, ugh!


----------



## dionicia

You want cheese with that???


----------



## playfx

Anyone see that damn dog with the keys?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Here's lookin at you kid


----------



## Bloodhound

I've been trying for year's to get rid of this dag gum thing. Here take it!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Brrr, it's cold. Look I can see my breath...hhhhhhhaaaa!


----------



## Bloodhound

I can't help but think to myself "Why did I take my space helmet off and Why did I think I could breath on the planet Mars?"


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeap you new braces!


----------



## knucklebuster

Phone home! Phone home!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Awww. Don't be shy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me like meat! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM meat!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Everybody sing along. Just follow the bouncing Howie head.


----------



## DeathTouch

I told you not to turn off Cher! She is my fav!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I always dread my annual doctor exam, especially when he does that......thing....with his finger!


----------



## BuriedAlive

Nice to meet you. I'm Uncle Fester's illegitimate love child.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

GRRRRRRRRRR Hulk smash!!!


----------



## Lilly

If I turn my head just right, you can see your reflection.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

This pen wouldn't be that heavy if it didn't have so much ink in it!


----------



## DeathTouch

Just a little chew and I am gone


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Mom always said, "Don't touch mysterious glowing balls of death in the house".


----------



## Ghoulbug

ET....The sequel


----------



## Ghoulbug

sorry halloween zombie beat me


----------



## Lilly

I can see right thru you buddy


----------



## BoysinBoo

Blankety, blank ghost writers get all the glory. What about the skeleton writers? Huh? Noooooo, gotta be ghost writers. Grumble. Grumble.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

My Grandma, what big teeth you have. And it's kinda gross how you keep them in a glass of water. Ewww.


----------



## tonguesandwich

After the beer goggles are gone!


----------



## Bloodhound

Ma-Nom-a-Nop. Do-Do-Da-Do-Do. Ma-Nom-a-Nop.


----------



## playfx

Honest.....I don't bite hard!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, would you look at that...


----------



## Bloodhound

I shouldn't have swallowed that light bulb!


----------



## DeathTouch

Fur ball!


----------



## Bloodhound

Does this look infected to you?


----------



## playfx

Why is everyone asking if Im infected!!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Look MA, I can see out of this hole in my underwear!


----------



## DeathTouch

Hold the mayo and hold your tongue


----------



## playfx

Don't make fun of me because its this big.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Sh!t, thats a big freaken spider!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Hey, JarJar. Don't stick your tongue in the rotor engine or it will end up on Sebulba's sandwich.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Sloth's older, less attractive brother.

"I love you Chunk!"


----------



## playfx

Chatter teeth.............just wind me up.


----------



## Vikeman

Can you tell I've been using my floss, Doc!


----------



## Vikeman

Sorry about that!

So that's what a real one looks like!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Now thats a hot pepper!


----------



## Vikeman

Is that on wheat bread!


----------



## tonguesandwich

What radiation?


----------



## dave the dead

served up fresh daily with a side order of YOU!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Barney didn't hold up to the fall out so well.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Victor was harshly reminded why his mother said not to play with the stove!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Victor's mother pretended she cared, but still fed him stuff like this.


----------



## scareme

Are you Vicky? I'm the blind date your cousin called you about.


----------



## playfx

I said no more starch!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Scott’s smile, hid the fact, that he was the only demon in class who was a vegetarian.


----------



## Moon Dog

You want fries with that?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are these the window's to my soul?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Blue moooooooooonnnnnn, I saw you standing arouuuuuuuuuuund.....


----------



## Dr Morbius

As frugal as he was, Bryce decided it was time to change his razor blades.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Little Doc walks in on his parents...


----------



## dave the dead

dammit...I wanted that on rye!


----------



## DeathTouch

What the hell is that!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is that a gay asian riding that subway?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The art teacher thought that Little Mikey's clay ashtray was a little disturbing.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Soooo, smoking at the gas station, isn't a good idea!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Lesbians dream sandwich…. (can I do Myself, sickie does)


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank god I didn't ask for a hot dog


----------



## Lilly

If I position my fingers just right I can make a snake shadow


----------



## dave the dead

<singing happily> someday you'll find it...the rainbow connection! the lovers...the dreamers, and me......


----------



## DeathTouch

Hi-hoe Kermit the frog here!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Yes! I have done it! I have picked the Booger of Power!!! No one can stop me now! Mwahahaha!


----------



## GothicCandle

he he, I have a water gun and I'm going to shoot you. he he.


----------



## pyro

Look At Me When Im Talking To You !!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Wow, I didn't know one fart would cause THAT big of a fire.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Where did all the bread crumbs go?


----------



## pyro

come on it taste like chicken


----------



## tonguesandwich

Manny didn't even know he was on fire, when the meth lab blew....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Smile for the camera!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Diet coke and mentos, who would have guessed...


----------



## GothicCandle

his friends were always trying to get him to eat more ethnic food.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The Ball Brothers. They hang together!


----------



## scareme

"I feel pretty, oh so pretty. I'm so pretty and witty and gay!"


----------



## tonguesandwich

Homework, what homework!


----------



## DarkShadows

Hmmmm I'll take a tongue sandwhich, with side of fries and a topping of eyeball!


----------



## GothicCandle

*newspaper*
England, london,
today it was found out the active ingredient in the well know energy drink "monster" is the very same active ingredient that Mr. hide drank in the mid 18 hundreds. A recall has been put out because it may cause exstream personality changes.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Ok, well it looks like Bigfoot to ME,but if you say its your new mother-in-law,I'll go with that.But, why is she so hairy and smells like raccoon doo-dee?"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*How do my teeth look?*


----------



## tonguesandwich

Do not, repeat, Do not put Tabasco sauce in your eye. I don't care how many double dares you get.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mmmm...food that tastes you back! I'm delicious.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Agh .....is that a spider??!!!*


----------



## Moon Dog

Look into my eyes... you are getting sleepy... very sleepy...


----------



## pyro

smile-it make people wonder what your up to


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeap, you guessed it, Red Head!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No matter how hard DT flicked his finger, the boooger just would come off.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah well, you should see the other guy...


----------



## DeathTouch

If you look at this painting from the side it looks like an old maid milking a cow.


----------



## Moon Dog

ET after death... Ouuuuccchhh!


----------



## DeathTouch

Sing along with the bouncing head!


----------



## Bloodhound

And a One and a Two and a Three.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Unlike Vegas, Blueman Group failed horribly in Hell!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ted's reincarnation didn't exactly turn out the way he hoped..


----------



## tonguesandwich

You ought to see the other guy!


----------



## The_Caretaker

The tongue sandwich wouldn't be that bad but it keeps licking the mayo off the bread


----------



## Bloodhound

Where's that daggum outhouse? I gotta go!


----------



## The_Caretaker

You can Scream till your blue in the face, oh you're already there


----------



## DeathTouch

Pizza man is here. Oh, no tip for you!


----------



## tonguesandwich

George, finally after 90 years of marriage, finds Martha’s G spot.


----------



## DeathTouch

Lets goto White Castle! What you crave!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

DT finally reached his life's ambition- to look inside a tornado about to touch down.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I bet 5 bucks I could swallow a badger whole....


----------



## DeathTouch

No I didn't notice the fly in my soup. Would you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...and you didn't believe me when I said Vulcan blood was green.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I was listening to see if the dynamite was still lit.


----------



## dionicia

Try to stay away from today's Special.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dionica puts a whole new meaning to the term "Passing the bar."


----------



## Vikeman

Could you check and see if I have something in my eye!


----------



## tonguesandwich

The doctor was surprised at Randy's unique genital wart.


----------



## Fangs

Ahh. The Lunch of Champions!


----------



## Vikeman

Captain, Want to trade your B&J for my special of the day?


----------



## Vikeman

Opps!

I'm off to never, never land!


----------



## dionicia

When Muppets attack.


----------



## Vikeman

Mom, I think you are really going to like Dionicia.


----------



## dionicia

No teasing the Creature of the Black Lagoon! He's sensitive about his short stature.


----------



## Lilly

Please open the door ,I swear to God I didn't do it.


----------



## dionicia

No it's not pooh. It's a new experiment.


----------



## slightlymad

This is the only way I can lose weight


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Have you seen my twin, Jack Skellington, anywhere?


----------



## dionicia

Never get drunk and walk on the railroad tracks. 

What? No I didn't get hit by a train. I tripped over a rock.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Poor Dionicia had to stay in, while all the other ghouls got to go out and play.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, I never eat anything that talks back to me...


----------



## The_Caretaker

Keep smiling, they will wonder what your up to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do you think this is...a play ground?
Get off my lawn!!!


----------



## turtle2778

KELLIE!! Im coming to get you!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WEeeeeeeee....!


----------



## turtle2778

No Im not dead!! Ive always looked this way.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Due to the price of gas, Turtle had to turn to witchcraft for transportation!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's got your tongue?


----------



## BoysinBoo

...and here we see the latest gang signs being adopted by the Zombie Crew, the latest upstart in the long running, and highly publicized, Clarklake, MI gang war...:zombie:


----------



## Moon Dog

I must remember to get plant food... oh, wait, you'll do just fine!


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, who brought the light bright?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It only hurts when I touch it here.


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, you have a hump back? Oh, I thought that was your ass the prices are so high here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey looky here, my boooger glows in the dark.


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeah, go ahead and take all of the neosporin. You will need it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One flicky, two flicky....


----------



## DeathTouch

Man Charlie Brown you got old. I told you to leave the football playing to the pros.


----------



## tonguesandwich

After getting to third base, DT realized why the other boys didn’t date girls from Chernobyl!


----------



## DeathTouch

You should see my other sandwich!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would someone give me a TISSUE!


----------



## DeathTouch

See I can make bird with my hands. Tweat tweat tweat!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How many times has my finger been pulled?


----------



## DeathTouch

How many times you gonna use that same joke? LOL

Scobby Doo where are you!?!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He did it, over there!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am not going to eat my cream of wheat! Nope Nope Nope!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Pull my finger!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just sittin' back and taking a good long laugh at what I just typed!


----------



## Dr Morbius

"..and so I says to my neighbor, 'there's something caught in your lawnmower blade, is why it aint starting', so being the nice guy I am, I reach in and pull out a big twig from under it and what does he do? He starts it...by gum with me still under it! Last time I help that dimwit neighbor of mine I tells ya...last time."


----------



## lewlew

Yodel-ay-ee-hoooooooo!


----------



## DeathTouch

Pale face. Him go that way!


----------



## scream1973

The light... the horrible light..Look!!!


----------



## lewlew

The new look all the spectres are going for. Condom chic.


----------



## DeathTouch

Good ahead punk make my breakfast.


----------



## scream1973

Uggg.. I crush you..


----------



## DeathTouch

Froto baggins don't look into the eye.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Whats that white thing hanging out your dogs butt?


----------



## lewlew

You want fries with that?


----------



## scream1973

Huh ???


----------



## tonguesandwich

Due to the white hood, Scream was mistaken for a clans man and was occasionally beaten severely


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take a TLT sandwich with mayo please.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Doug was embarrassed when they explained that he could actually BUY tongue in the store. I wonder where he got it from.

oops.

Orange & Green are my colors. Does that make me a spring or a fall?


----------



## The_Caretaker

i don't need no stinkin' braces


----------



## tonguesandwich

Freaken roids....


----------



## The_Caretaker

I can't eat when I'm being stared at


----------



## tonguesandwich

Nothing like a little head....even for grandpa!


----------



## The_Caretaker

This sandwich looks so good I want to put it in my pants


----------



## dionicia

Hey kiddies. Wanna see what's in the box???


----------



## RAWR

For a snack substatute, why not make you self a toungue sandwich it has a sweet sour bitter and spicy flavour all at once. know that's good eatn


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Now you can get this poster for only 3 easy payments of 19.95!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_I got the little beastie out out the garbage can._


----------



## tonguesandwich

Who needs school!


----------



## DeathTouch

5 dollar footlongs


----------



## BoysinBoo

$&*@! Turn it off! It's the other breaker!!!!!


----------



## dionicia

The dentist just knew it was going to be one of THOSE days.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

To Lucys annoyance, haunters kept asking her if her initials were FCG...


----------



## TearyThunder

A face not even a mother could love.


----------



## dionicia

No it's not a paint brush. It's my broom!

Anyways, I'm off to the mall.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

When I said I was off to the bars, somehow I didn't mean this...


----------



## TearyThunder

But I didn't know I was allergic to peanuts


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not having the power to fly, Witch Wanda resorted to putting springs in her hair. *boing boing*


----------



## tonguesandwich

I wonder what happens when you hit this shotgun shell with a hammer…uh, duh?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The sandwich was so foul, it couldn't even stand itself.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Don't hold your breath if your going to hiccup and fart at the same time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This is what you get when you only give Rev a budget of $5 to make a creature for a film.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Sickie should had listened when he was told NOT to pick at his scab...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

John should have taken the toothpick out of his sandwich before he felt the stabbing pain in his eye.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Give me some lovin, baby! I promise this herpes is dormant.


----------



## Bloodhound

A womans favorite sandwich


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Unfortunately, BoBo the Clown's new glow in the dark make-up kept scaring the children.


----------



## scareme

I need a new mirror, this one makes me look ugly.


----------



## dionicia

I always win the staring contests.


----------



## scareme

"This is the last time I book an economy room."


----------



## tonguesandwich

I see dead people!


----------



## scareme

Made from the freshest ingredients we have.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Look at the size of those ****!


----------



## dionicia

Customer: I'm not eating this. The tongues are dry and look like they've been dragging on the floor?
Waitress: Who told!?!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Just a few more pounds and I'll be thin enough to slip out of here.


----------



## scareme

Feed me Seymour!


----------



## tonguesandwich

You mean, I can catch that, by sucking blood?


----------



## scareme

Mmmm mmmmm, just like mom used to make.


----------



## tonguesandwich

That last Mexican, gave me gas!


----------



## Moon Dog

Go ahead, eat me... I dare ya!


----------



## Lilly

See what using whiteners on your teeth will do


----------



## Wyatt Furr

When dealing with an infesation such as this,it is best to use "Demon-be Gone" to remove them.Spray it around your foundation and in any area they might be nesting.
If you use cheap beer like some have suggested, this will only cause them to become agitated.I which case,they have been know to join the local political scene and and run for office.And we all know, we dont need anymore boney and brainless canidates in politics.


----------



## TearyThunder

Anyone have and epilator?


----------



## Bloodhound

oh-my, oh-my, I better ride side saddle!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I always yawn and look like this before my morning coffee!


----------



## Bloodhound

HHaaawkkk, Hhhaaaawwwk, What did I just swallow?


----------



## dionicia

HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH. How's my breath smell?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

When they said TWO life sentences, they realy meant it.


----------



## Bloodhound

Although work in the mining industry can be physically demanding, there are a number of benefits, such as a great new look!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What do you get when you cross a hound with a Smurf?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Yes officer, my eyes are always this bloodshot.


----------



## Bloodhound

Dr Frakinstiens new staple remover


----------



## randyaz

dontcha make my brown eye red


----------



## Haunted Bayou

When Extreme Makeover goes wrong.....


----------



## Bloodhound

Have you seen this junior high student?


----------



## TearyThunder

blue man group gone bad


----------



## Bloodhound

Of all the things to ride, I had to pick a broom. My butt is killing me!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

You ain't nuthin' but a blue suade hound dog. Thank ya. Thank ya very much.


----------



## Bloodhound

I wish I could quit grinding my teeth.


----------



## Lilly

Do I have any meat in my teeth?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Man, these Where's Waldo books are getting really hard!


----------



## Bloodhound

Poof!!! Whoa!! I think I put to much lighter fluid on those charcoals!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Would you get the #[email protected]* off of my tail?!?


----------



## tonguesandwich

The Al Jolson monster...


----------



## Moon Dog

Café de Cemetery, the only diner in the world where the food has _you_ for lunch!


----------



## scream1973

See what a difference the whitestrips make ?


----------



## BoysinBoo

And I made this whole outfit out of Moon Dog's white strips. 

I know! Isn't it just fabulous!


----------



## scream1973

Come give Mama a lil Kiss.. I promise i wont Bite..


----------



## kevin242

has anyone seen my Chapstick?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yawn.....Need morning coffee


----------



## scream1973

Come on and fly with me..


----------



## DeathTouch

I am not watching Empire Strikes back any more!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh cmon, pull my finger again!


----------



## kevin242

Tom wasn't sure what it was he had eaten the night before but it sure made his breath nasty...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Frank was standing too close to Tom when he noticed his breath.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Tom and Frank were both open mouth kisser, which created an awkward moment.


----------



## Dr Morbius

...said Hank, as he slipped them the tongue.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Boy, is my face red!


----------



## Lilly

I'm all by myself in these woods, what was I thinking?


----------



## scream1973

There are 3 ninjas in the picture.. Can You find them?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Death: I think Ill wear the white robe today.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

No more! That's it! My wife is banned from watching Nip/Tuck!


----------



## tonguesandwich

I told you I could fit my head up a horses ass!


----------



## dave the dead

The only sandwich where the chef is required to have a "licker" license.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Look s like Dave of the Dead got a Christmas present from Jack Skelington.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Working in a coal mine going down,down Working in a coal mind Whop!


----------



## Bloodhound

chili's
New Menu Item : ****ona shingle


----------



## tonguesandwich

I keep biting my lipf!


----------



## JohnnyL

Is there any better sandwich?


----------



## Moon Dog

Drat, the candles went out again... where's the stepladder?


----------



## randyaz

AGHHHHH....my kingdom for a toothpick


----------



## JohnnyL

Haunt Forum Hottie


----------



## scream1973

I really should dust one of these days


----------



## tonguesandwich

A broken condom....
yeah thats pretty bad, but I am stumped.


----------



## scream1973

lmao..

Todays Special

Raw tongue of beef ala Rye topped with eye of newt


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Little Red hated when Grandma bleeched her hoodie!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Please wash your face, then your butt. Not your butt, than your face.


----------



## Moon Dog

Would you like our extra lean tongue sandwich? No lip...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

John liked the glow in the dark dentures...


----------



## BoysinBoo

Do you think it's serious, doc?


----------



## scream1973

Do i have something in my teeth.. Come take a look


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The answer my friends is blowing in the wind...


----------



## BoysinBoo

So thaaaaaats what happens when you sneeze and fart at the same time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

No...really...my teeth are made from sponge...c'mere...feeeeeel them...that's right...just a step closer...


----------



## Bloodhound

This is why they say, Never look down the barrel of a loaded gun!


----------



## kevin242

ok, just a bit wider, wider..., wider please. Good, now say "ahhhhhhh..."


----------



## tonguesandwich

Kevins first day in prison, didn't turn out as well as he hoped.


----------



## DeathTouch

Not sure what they were thinking when the Muppets made this character.


----------



## kevin242

"beeeeeee gooooooooood" 
-E.T.


----------



## sharpobject

but mmmmooooommmm.... I don't want to eat my spinach !!!


----------



## DeathTouch

And now introducing the new Teletubby, Killer!


----------



## scream1973

Go West Young Man..


----------



## BoysinBoo

Death decided that if anybody was allowed to where white after Labor Day...


----------



## scream1973

I am a fashionable Bear Trap


----------



## DeathTouch

This tie doesn't go with this suit.


----------



## BoysinBoo

"It's not easy bein' green"

(Kermit Rocks!)


----------



## DeathTouch

Those are not grandpa's teeth.


----------



## tonguesandwich

The last words of DT, "Is that a train?".....aaaaaaah!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

There's an eye in my food!


----------



## Moon Dog

They killed Kenny!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dirty mouth? Use this toothpaste for a clean feeling!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Why doesn't' Avon every come calling anymore?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can I come in??? I gotta PEE!!!


----------



## scream1973

I think there is something in my eye.. Can you see it ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The candle flame began to take shape as a cloak...


----------



## TearyThunder

When acne gets bad....really bad


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would someone tell her that's a flamethrower she's sitting on?!?


----------



## dionicia

The cat was in a particularly bad mood this morning.


----------



## TommaHawk

Some daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, my prince will cooooooooooooooome...


----------



## TommaHawk

Wait... did you hear that??


----------



## dionicia

TommaHawk got drunk and had WAY too much fun last night.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Deans detention, was a little tougher then Dionicia expected.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So, a leering sandwich walks into a topless bar...


----------



## halfcracked

I'm not just the president of psoriasis club for men,
I'm also a member...


----------



## scream1973

Honest these arent magic


----------



## dionicia

scream1973 became increasingly nervous when the Charmin Bears approached.


----------



## tonguesandwich

George found a nice room for his mother-n-law to stay in, while she visited.


----------



## randyaz

sir, would you pass the gray poupon


----------



## tonguesandwich

Being the best looking girl in town, had its benefits....


----------



## dionicia

Definitely does NOT taste like chicken.


----------



## scream1973

Mommy can i please come out now


----------



## BoysinBoo

Pssst. Hey Buddy, you wanna buy some fog?


----------



## randyaz

you'll get no lip service around here


----------



## tonguesandwich

Randy, took one for the team....


----------



## Moon Dog

Doug was able to hold his tongue... between two slices of rye...


----------



## tonguesandwich

Susan's ultrasound picture, did not turn out, as she had hoped.


----------



## Moon Dog

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## scream1973

I am the things that go bump in the night..


----------



## Moon Dog

Does this make me look fat?


----------



## dionicia

You're gonna love this joke. It's a killer.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

This should make it difficult for people to caption. WAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## scream1973

Look into my eyes.. I am very sleepy


----------



## tonguesandwich

Scream had a continuous nightmare that he was at a white sale... the trauma.


----------



## Hellrazor

Jeffrey Dahmers last supper....


----------



## scream1973

My Eye.. My Eye..


----------



## dionicia

Scream! You messin with my good sheets again! Put em back!


----------



## dave the dead

<ding-dong> "would you like to buy some girl scout cookies?


----------



## tonguesandwich

Dave was a good sculptor but as a circumciser he went a little to far.


----------



## BoysinBoo

No! I would NOT like a ****ing Hot Apple Pie with that!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Those stalactites, Mary, look awful familiar. I'm going closer to check it out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'm guessing the wife didn't react kindly when you told her you had a boyfriend.


----------



## dave the dead

Every time he gets his picture taken its the same thing....red eyes....always the red eyes.


----------



## tonguesandwich

its all good in the dark!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Eat at Joe's. Home of..."the samich' that tastes you back!"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why Grandpa, what big ears you have.....


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Heh, heh. Th-that's not loaded with silver bullets, is it?


----------



## tonguesandwich

Mr. Hankey's evil cousin, Bob. http://video.aol.com/video-detail/mr-hankey-christmas-poop-southpark/3273744018


----------



## Bloodhound

What the hell? I dunno, it crawled out of the cabinet


----------



## Moon Dog

Feeling kind of blue today... maybe I'll go get a "bite" to eat...


----------



## BoysinBoo

I wonder if I can fit you're whole head in my mouth. Wanna find out?


----------



## Bloodhound

Novelty Bear Traps by Boysinboo. Trap #21 shown above.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Blue Mooooooon....I saw you standing arouuuuuuuuund.....


----------



## Dr Morbius

The bullies finally stopped shoving Bryce's head in the toilet after this evidence picture was released showing the hazards of hazing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This is the man in the moon viewed from the side. The light side and the dark side.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What do you mean "Don't pop your zits at the table"?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My teeth look whiter when I put this stuff on my face.


----------



## dave the dead

quit picking at it...you'll only make it worse.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The audience was horrified to learn that Hanks Hand Puppets were made from his actual hands.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

After the Mars lander took this photograph, NASA decided without a doubt that there was no life on Mars.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here at JiffyLube. As you can see, we get into our work


----------



## HalloweenZombie

"This little piece of gum is a three course dinner. But I haven't got it quite right yet...Now where'd it go? Rex? You didn't eat that gum, did you?"


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Where's my cigar? I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## dionicia

Problem. Does it look like I have a problem!


----------



## Ghoulbug

I really really promise that if you let me out this time i will be good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ghoulbug took a wrong turn becoming addicted to Sickie Ickie's UV Hot Glue...


----------



## Koumajutsu

Will it blend? That, is the question.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wait, I thought I heard something behind us.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hip hop horray..... hooo...... hay..... hooo


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the dragon was red faced when he realized he wasn't wearing pants...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Everything was going fine ,till Capt. Sickie landed the Starship Enterprise on the Planet of Flying Pepperoni.......


----------



## Moon Dog

Here she comes... just act natural...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Unfortunately the military's top secret invisibility potion had the drawback of not hiding the teeth and eyes.


----------



## randyaz

ok mrs jones...now push


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is it cold in here or is it just me?


----------



## scream1973

I was just trying to get this nail out of the board.. and it slipped..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo.....I am the ghost of Christmas Future...er... What?...I am the ghost of Christmas Past...What now?!?...I am the ghost of...huh? Dangit! Just tell me what role I'm auditioning for!!!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Honey, I think we might need to go see Dr. Whats-his-name again.


----------



## dionicia

Burp.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No bars are strong enough to contain me.*


----------



## Bloodhound

O my God, This migrain is killing me!


----------



## dionicia

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

Papercut.


----------



## BoysinBoo

This isn't what I thought you meant when you said, "Let's go hang out at the bars."


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Cheeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Moon Dog

Wow, what a morning after...


----------



## dave the dead

"nothing under the bed" she said....."just my imagination" she said.....
thanks Mom...thanks alot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and here's a picture of my hairless pet...


----------



## ScareShack

just eatin some goodol flesh


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The newsboy was cursed by a gypsy who said he'd get thinner...


----------



## GothicCandle

don't shoot the messager.


----------



## dave the dead

" I don't care what they say, I LOVE my toboggan hat with a ball on top"
"Righteous, dude!...Me too!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It ain't easy being pink...la la la la


----------



## Northern Touch

Man my cheek is itchy!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead

close the door! I'm pooping here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Welcome to the Bert Healy hour!


(2 points to whomever can reference that line!)


----------



## The_Caretaker

UPSET WHAT! makes you think I'm Upset


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and the winner of the crotch kicking contest is...


----------



## corner haunt

Hey! Can you toss me that knife?!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Sorry Mom, but they double dog dared me to swallow the plutonium!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Behold! The Killer Clam!


----------



## Bloodhound

If this is how you look after Wild Monkey Sex, never again I swear.


----------



## Moon Dog

So this is what happens when you stick your finger in a light socket!


----------



## Mazz

Can you see me now?


----------



## Moon Dog

What do you mean, "I need a haircut"?


----------



## Bloodhound

This vanishing cream is not lasting long enough!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So this is what they mean by Blue Hawaii


----------



## GothicCandle

All cats are cuddly? I think not, not lions YOU try to hug one and see what happens!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So, how long are you in for.


----------



## tonguesandwich

What my dog dreams of!


----------



## Bloodhound

Fast food that doesn't taste fast!


----------



## Moon Dog

Has anyone seen my other eye?


----------



## The_Caretaker

I look my best in this light


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Introducing the new gremlin beer opener!


----------



## Bloodhound

Why do the demon's always have to spit on me?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Is it cold in here or is it just me?


----------



## Spookyboo

Hey its my uncle art....oops


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wow, it's chilly up here. Maybe I should re-think my outfit.


----------



## Lilly

Im really a nice guy ...you can ask anybody I haven't eaten


----------



## HalloweenZombie

OMG! That's it. I'm giving up bird watching.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

These red LEDs work great for this prop!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's the last time I say, "Hold my beer, watch this!"!


----------



## The_Caretaker

If you could only see what I'm doing with my hands


----------



## BoysinBoo

"Petey didn't have a head!"

"Harry, I took care of it."


----------



## scream1973

Just reach inside.. it doesnt bite.. Trust Me..


----------



## Spookyboo

Does this outfit make my head look pointy?


----------



## Bloodhound

Who need's a Husband when you can ride a broomstick!


----------



## The_Caretaker

That last caption got Bloodhound a crack across the backside with SpookyBoo's broomstick


----------



## tonguesandwich

Yes I know its a big jar of viagra. At my age a man has to do what a man has to do!


----------



## scream1973

This is how we all look in the land of sandmiches


----------



## Bloodhound

this is what a ghost looks like when it gets run over


----------



## scream1973

The Dead Zone...


----------



## BoysinBoo

> This is how we all look in the land of sandmiches


, said the evil ghost mayonaise.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Gee! Granny what big teeth you have!


----------



## Mazz

Here,I dug this up just for you honey!


----------



## BoysinBoo

The box said Blond! I want my damn money back!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Let's see the Millenium Falcon escape this!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey guys, I found the leak in the gas line, now what.


----------



## BoysinBoo

We're not sure how he was drinking it, but it was a blast watching Bone Dancer after he drank the O'douls.

"Man, I am soooooo wasted, right now! Whoooo! I Love you guys!"

We'll tell him tommorrow that it's non-alchoholic.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

My, Grandma, what big teeth you have...there on the...bedside table. Boy, Mr. Wolf, you don't even try anymore do you?


----------



## Fangs

(said to the tune of grinding teeth)

GRRRRR! I said your other left!


----------



## Bloodhound

I got to pee, I got to pee, I got to pee!!


----------



## Spookyboo

Who took my milkbones?


----------



## Moon Dog

Does this outfit make me look fat?


----------



## scareme

Go fetch!


----------



## Moon Dog

scareme was stunned that there was a reflection in the mirror!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Even though Joey said "it is all good with the lights off". He had a hard time with this one.


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh no, tongue sandwich for dinner _again_?!?


----------



## tonguesandwich

After a tough adolescence , Moondog was only comfortable in the dark. See yearbook photo below. Kids can be cruel.


----------



## Moon Dog

Billy, after seeing the tonguesandwich for the first time, decided to become a vegetarian


----------



## The_Caretaker

It wasn't me, it was the dog


----------



## scream1973

Would you like to purchase this.. 5 dolla


----------



## tonguesandwich

Screams madatory work uniform, made it hard for him to hide his incontinence problem.


----------



## Bloodhound

Their goes my lunch again.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Bloodhound resented his parents for not getting him braces when he was a little spawn.


----------



## Bloodhound

Why is it that this sandwich reminds me of House of 1000 Corpses - P222y Liquor song?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Bloodhound screams in frustration since it seems only the same people play this game and it get harder to come up with captions.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Got Head?


----------



## The_Caretaker

HalloweenZombie realizes he needs more fiber in his diet.


----------



## DeathTouch

Now that is what I call a happy meal.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Heh, heh. And when I shake the jar the head gets really pissed. Heh, it's hilarious.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Zombie growls at the HR director for Macy's, "What do you mean I'm not qualifed for the makeup counter. I wan't a white lab coat!"


----------



## tonguesandwich

The green M&M dude, met his final destination.


----------



## DeathTouch

It is a manwitch made from a real man.


----------



## Lilly

You see this vein on my head, now you're really pissing me off!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Blow up the avatar and you can see that
Linus, was REALLY in the wrong patch!


----------



## Lilly

(That was funny tongue...)


Ugh the mayonaisse is touching me.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Skelly to Skelly: "Man, I hope this brown stuff is chocolate."


----------



## Spookyboo

Come on just a little nibble I promise I wont bite you


----------



## The_Caretaker

Spookyboo was ecstatic that she had a two handled broom


----------



## Bloodhound

The unreleased cd cover for Alice In Chains-Man In The Box


----------



## TommaHawk

Can you hear me now?

Wait, that's probably been used already. How about...

So one more time, I DON'T WANT TO BUY AVON!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Icabod was as surprised as she was when the ugly lights came on. No wonder the bartender had been calling her "hoarse face" all night.......Icabod took her home anyway.


----------



## TommaHawk

Here she comes. Do I have anything stuck in my teeth?


----------



## randyaz

hey guys...check out my hemaroid


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Strike a pose there's nothing to it.*


----------



## Moon Dog

What if my eyes stayed open like this... would that make me look scarier?


----------



## Lilly

do you know how hard it is to hold this stinking grin all day


----------



## Spookyboo

Marshall, Will, and Holly
On a routine expedition
Met the greatest earthquake ever known.
High on the rapids
It struck their tiny raft.
And plunged them down a thousand feet below.

To the Land of the Lost.
To the Land of the Lost.
To the Land of the Lost.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The luckiest broomstick in the world.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Tertiary Pink Eye?


----------



## randyaz

never trust a fart


----------



## dave the dead

hey buddy, wanna buy a watch?


----------



## Bloodhound

Reward!!!!

Lost!!!

The Grusome's Pet


----------



## Lilly

come closer, can't you see it....come on come closer


----------



## Wyatt Furr

A rollicking band of skellies we,
who tired of tossing on the sea.
Are trying thier hand at gardening,
with consequence grim and gory.....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Duh, Gee Tennessee!


----------



## Lilly

I'm getting sleepy...whoah what was that ..are those bats behind me


----------



## Spookyboo

Oh Crap


----------



## Bloodhound

My husband insist's that I go off to hardware store dressed like this. Just to pretend that I want a broom. You should see me at the gas station.(wink)


----------



## Spookyboo

come on throw the ball thats it yes yes yes ....awwww throw it your gonna yea yea wags wags ...stop teasing


----------



## sharpobject

now.... where did I put my keys???


----------



## HalloweenZombie

This year Charlie Brown would have his revenge. "I'll teach them to give me rocks! Good grief...or should I say...good grieving."


----------



## Spookyboo

Do you think this new bark facial is working?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

It doesn't matter how hot they look. They're all witches.


----------



## GothicCandle

i think im alergic to it. my skins all weird and my eyes hurt.


----------



## scream1973

Good Day Eh... This is my brother Bob and welcome to the great white north.. You hoser.


----------



## Spookyboo

I left my ice cream cone out in the sun to long


----------



## Bloodhound

Broomarobic's now on dvd!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

A face only a bitch could love.


----------



## Bloodhound

The number one reason to always wear safety equipment


----------



## Spookyboo

I think I ate something bad


----------



## Bloodhound

Now, where did I put those batteries?


----------



## Moon Dog

This is how Bloodhound looked at his first prostate exam...


----------



## tonguesandwich

This Is how moondog looked giving his first prostate exam :0


----------



## Spookyboo

I can taste you back


----------



## Bloodhound

wow, I almost lost my hat!


----------



## scream1973

Open up and say AHhh


----------



## tonguesandwich

Screams recurring nightmare of red clothes mixed in the wash, made it hard to get a goodnights sleep.


----------



## GothicCandle

i see you.


----------



## Spookyboo

Double good double fun double mint gum


----------



## tonguesandwich

Splinters made being sexy, tough!


----------



## Mazz

I'd like one "cat's got my tongue" sandwich to go please.


----------



## Lilly

you like my new doo...you better say yes.


----------



## Spookyboo

Lets bungle in the jungle ....


----------



## Lauriebeast

This damn broomstick gave me a run in my stockings


----------



## BoysinBoo

...and just like that, we're back to the prostate exam.


----------



## Spookyboo

Really I had nothing to do with tooth fairies disappearance!


----------



## scareme

Being a witch is not easy. Just staying on this broomstick is a trick.


----------



## Spookyboo

I vant to suck your blood ...actually I am tired could you just put it in a glass?


----------



## Moon Dog

It's freezing in here... will someone please turn up the heat?


----------



## Bloodhound

Mom!! I ate the flashlight again.


----------



## Moon Dog

BOO! Did I scare you? No? Oh well...


----------



## The_Caretaker

Do you think I over whitened my teeth?


----------



## Spookyboo

There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile,
He found a crooked six pence against a crooked stile
He bought a crooked cat, which caught a crooked mouse
And they all lived together in a little crooked house


----------



## Bloodhound

The witches fly
Across the sky,
The owls go, "Who? Who? Who?"
The black cats yowl
And green ghosts howl,
"Scary Halloween to you!"


----------



## The_Caretaker

You aint nothin but a bloodhound dog
Cryin all the time.
You aint nothin but a bloodhound dog
Cryin all the time.
Well, you aint never caught a hobbit
And you aint no friend of mine.

When they said you was high classed,
Well, that was just a lie.
When they said you was high classed,
Well, that was just a lie.
You aint never caught a hobbit
And you aint no friend of mine


(my apologies to elvis)


----------



## Spookyboo

Oh this is my forte ...hehe....
and since you brought of Elvis ...

Your caught in a trap
you cant get out
Because I am really really hungry

Cant you see
what your doing to me
you look so darn juicey

you wont last forever
with that delicious mind
I cant grill your screams
only that delicious mind

So if I happen you know
to start with your toe
I could work my way up to your eyes

Here I go again
asking you where to begin
cant you see my resistance
is crumbling

you wont last forever
with that delicious mind
I cant grill your screams
only that delicious mind

Oh this wont jive
if I eat your eyes
then you cant see me dine

Well honey you know
its time to eat you
mmmmmmmm yeah yeah


----------



## DeathTouch

No comment. All I can think of is dirty stuff.


----------



## BoysinBoo

and the dirty stuff makes me all tingly, right there.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"Z'all Right?"..."Z'all Right!"


----------



## tonguesandwich

My balls are frozen to the ice!


----------



## Spookyboo

This mustard is making me awful thristy


----------



## tonguesandwich

Spookyboo, aka Wilhelmina W. Witchiepoo , had the best of plastic surgeons!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtEE9pKRoB8[/nomedia]


----------



## Moon Dog

Mommy! That sandwich just stuck it's tongue out at me!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

3 out of 4 dragons recommend Crest Whitening Strips!


----------



## Bloodhound

I gotta poop.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Bloodhound, was the go to guy, when his frat brothers needed to open a beer.


----------



## Bloodhound

You should have known NOT to lick that!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Dave found that it wasn't such a good time last night as he thought when he came face to face with what he brought home...


----------



## Bloodhound

(Scott peering into the mirror and thinking) 

God I look good!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm a monster until I've had my first cup of coffee!


----------



## Bloodhound

My avitar would be cool if it would just blink


----------



## The_Caretaker

Just be glad my avitar doesn't have smell-avision.


----------



## Bloodhound

I cannot hold this any longer.... You take it


----------



## dionicia

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

That's My Foot!!!!! GET OFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

If they only knew the thing's that I kept in my closet.


----------



## lewlew

*oral hygienist* "So Mr. Hound, I see we have our work cut out for us."


----------



## The_Caretaker

I think I need some sun I am bone white


----------



## sharpobject

I need something quick for this chaffing


----------



## dionicia

Never eat Pop Rocks when you have allergies.


----------



## randyaz

honest... I was framed


----------



## ScareShack

wanna looksy


----------



## DeathTouch

Anyone have a dead puppy?


----------



## sharpobject

and now for some shadow puppets


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Fisher Price was taken over by Vincent Price. Introducing the Little Dead People.


----------



## Bloodhound

Mom!!! The other kid's keep pushing me down in the mud!!! and it's starting to **** me off!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Somebody! Heimlich!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I've got a case of the Mondays.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey! You left the cremation door open!


----------



## Bloodhound

The little heart's fill his eye's, Love is in the air.


----------



## Spookyboo

Do you think people know I am a bluetick **** hound?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The scene had to be reshot when Spookyboo flew too close to the spotlight.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I told you you'd shoot your eye out Ralphie!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hi Dear! How was your day?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

My dental hygentist said my teeth were in excellent shape for my age.Then I ate her.....


----------



## ScareShack

Target Locked...waiting for master to say "Pounce..get em"


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn it I had selling papers.


----------



## ScareShack

smell my finger....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

unfortunately, he tried to prove that if you sell it, they will come. He tried in death valley...


----------



## Mazz

Why would you think I have herpes?


----------



## sharpobject

Maybe i should try a "combover"


----------



## Bloodhound

Why do I keep getting these thing's stuck on the bottom of my shoe's? What the hell is this? Is this a-round-2it?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

You be blue too if you were a scary hound dog without any teeth. I can't eat flesh, just Jello.


----------



## Bloodhound

The fire is sooooo hypnotic, geezz I had to walk into it.


----------



## sharpobject

Did I lose my other eye - AGAIN??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*You'll poke your eye out kid.*


----------



## Lilly

can you see that piece of rust I got in my eye..


----------



## BoysinBoo

We represent the undead lollipop guild,
the undead lollipop guild,
the undead lollipop guild,
and the in the name of the undead lollopop guild,
we wish to welcome you to

Haunt For Um.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Don't be afraid. It's just Play-Doh.


----------



## Bloodhound

You are what you eat!


----------



## BoysinBoo

It had obviously been a while for Bloodhound. Eventually even his face started to turn blue.


----------



## Bloodhound

reminds me of a joke: punchline- well son get them before they grow teeth


----------



## Mazz

The original member of The Blue Man Group


----------



## Bloodhound

Ronalds Brother Donald the black sheep of the family


----------



## scareme

Give me what I want, or I'll hold my breath til I turn blue.


----------



## Moon Dog

Why is everyone laughing at me and saying "Nice tan line!"?


----------



## Bloodhound

I can't help but wonder, Why am I alway's the one kept in the dark?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Bloodhound stubbed his toe again, he just needs to turn on the light


----------



## scareme

"I knew I should have invested in orthopedic braces for my legs."


----------



## dionicia

Look deeply into my eyes....Now give me your gas card. Where are you going? Get back here!


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't think this is what they meant by a "captive" audience...


----------



## randy2084

Fabulous! Orbit cleans another dirty mouth!


----------



## Moon Dog

You bring me all the way over here for a light beer!?!


----------



## sharpobject

Look Ma - no hands.


----------



## dave the dead

The fisher price little people take a surpisingly dark turn.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Terror of the Probiscus


----------



## The_Caretaker

dave the dead spends to much time in front of the computer screen, he needs to get more sun


----------



## Bloodhound

Wanna see a magic trick?


----------



## BoysinBoo

I've heard of bleeding gums before, but Holy Crap! My FANGS are Bleeding!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Any one have any floss?... a toothpick? Parts of my last victi..er meal are stuck in my teeth


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, who wants some head?


----------



## sharpobject

wet willy! wet willy!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anyone see my key for this lock?


----------



## dave the dead

Quit Picking At It!


----------



## randy2084

Gary Busey promoting helmet safety...


----------



## corner haunt

Tall pale male, great smile. Seeking single hot haunter.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

My head feels like it's on fire!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Just hide in this mud a little longer just like Stallone...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now I remember, lite the match first, then turn on the propane.


----------



## DeathTouch

Y.m.c.a


----------



## Moon Dog

I have something stuck in my eye...


----------



## Bloodhound

Visine raelly get's the red out.


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound didn't want to tell the other players in the new game that he was the monster waiting for them upstairs...


----------



## Bloodhound

Moondog in the new game is waiting in the attic


----------



## Moon Dog

Where did I put those whitening strips?


----------



## Bloodhound

I had a thought!! You can tell (huh) the light's on


----------



## Moon Dog

"Yellow eye, blue skin, blood red teeth, are you going to go outside dressed like that?" asked Mrs Bloodhound


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate the sunlight


----------



## Moon Dog

What do you mean I have something stuck in my teeth... there, did I get it?


----------



## Mazz

Now if I just close my eyes and quit grinning they'll never know I'm here.


----------



## corner haunt

E Trade Baby: So I took the money I saved and got a clown. I underestimated how creepy that would be.


----------



## sharpobject

amazing what you can do with candy corn.


----------



## The_Caretaker

SharpObject couldn't understand why he had a pain in his neck for days


----------



## scream1973

Look i brought you a house warming gift..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Look at the new death reapers robe I bought my Barbie, Mommy!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Bad news, ma. The new pitbull doesn't like the new sweater you knitted her for christmas.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doctor, I think we may have a problem with our new genetic clam...doctor?


----------



## Bloodhound

Thats it!!! No more razor blade's, I am buying an electric razor.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

anybody got a tissue? *sniffle*


----------



## Bloodhound

All I was doing is cleaning out my ears and then......... This happens!


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate ragweed season... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachooooooo!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The new hauntforum bottle opener.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sorry I guess I was wrong. Pepsi is better than coke.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Look! cold fusion!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Damn ebola!


----------



## Bloodhound

I happen to like my uni-brow


----------



## Moon Dog

I have got to do something about these bleeding gums!


----------



## sharpobject

I just got my braces off !!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Look what my flashlight can project!


----------



## The_Caretaker

It said it was safe for 2 to 4 year olds.


----------



## scream1973

Mister Mister.. Would you like to buy some girl guide cookies


----------



## The_Caretaker

You can always tell when a specter is abusing halloween candy his sheet becomes dingy


----------



## randy2084

Okay....Who ordered the "head cheese"?


----------



## sharpobject

the lost member of KISS


----------



## randyaz

bubblehead's CT scan revealed malformations and large areas of missing tissue


----------



## randy2084

Aqualung my friend don't you start away uneasy
You poor old sod, you see it's only me


----------



## tonguesandwich

Lipstick Les... i mean vampire.


----------



## DeathTouch

Cool a sandwitch that looks up to you!


----------



## randy2084

"Does this bug you...I'm not touching you!"


----------



## BoysinBoo

Actually, Randy, It looks a little bit like somebody might be touching you.


----------



## randy2084

Caught on camera the elusive land shark


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Do I have something in my teeth?


----------



## Mazz

Well Damnit,,,,,,,,,,I had legs when I woke up this morning!!


----------



## corner haunt

Hey karaoke guy, do you have any Neil Diamond?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you say NEIL DIAMOND!?! GRRRRRR


----------



## Moon Dog

All I said was Neil Diamond, then he hit me!


----------



## corner haunt

"But I like Neil Diamond" he says with a glowing smile.


----------



## scream1973

Look into my eyes...


----------



## corner haunt

...my beady little red eyes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Neil Diamond?!? Say it again, I dare ya!


----------



## corner haunt

I hate Neil Diamond. Every time I hear him I want to rip my face off!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Great Pumpkin's evil twin?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bet Neil Diamond didn't have to deal with this...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, I'm the safety officer here, what's your question?


----------



## scareme

An anorexic ballerina.


----------



## Bloodhound

I just hate it when the driver of the car behind you won't dim the light's.


----------



## Moon Dog

Man! I shouldn't have had that last burrito!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Next time on Young and the Restless: Will the The cheshire cat's evil twin finally reveal his love for Victor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Imagine Spot's horror when he found out that the white picket fence he was relieving himself on, wasn't a fence at all...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Com here kitty kitty. Come on out little guy.


----------



## sharpobject

you put your left foot in, you put your left foot out, you put your left foot in and you shake it all about.....


----------



## ScareShack

can i get an artist to draw me a mouth on me.....i wanna suck on this kinfe


----------



## Dr Morbius

God My Name Sucks! Lol!


----------



## ScareShack

wheres my foot?! stick it in my mouth!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Boy are my arm bones tired!


----------



## scareme

Who you calling an Emo?


----------



## Mazz

loooooook into my eyes


----------



## DeathTouch

You know what they say about red heads?


----------



## BoysinBoo

I'll never let go, Jack. I'll never let go.


----------



## scareme

Just look, don't touch.


----------



## DeathTouch

What sharp teeth you have grandma.


----------



## Bloodhound

Look - It's Halley's Comet!


----------



## NickG

excuse me, did you loose some of your blood on my teeth?


----------



## Lilly

Yeah I know I only have one pupil ...quit staring at me


----------



## Bloodhound

Stanley eventually found Livingstone on the banks of Lake Tanganyika in 1871 when he greeted him with the famous words 'Dr Livingstone I presume'.


----------



## Lilly

Do you know of a good dentist ..it seems my gums are bleeding!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

[Lilly, what is that avatar? I can't make it out.  ]


----------



## Bloodhound

Sickie Ickie said:


> [Lilly, what is that avatar? I can't make it out.  ]


Help! I can't see, what is that?


----------



## sharpobject

and then when you turn the color contrast knob this way......


----------



## DeathTouch

I wonder if Sickie Ickie can guess how many fingers I am holding up


----------



## Moon Dog

What does this button do? Uh-oh...


----------



## Bloodhound

When I turned fourty I had to get contact's just like Sickie Ickie, except when I went to change them I poked both eye's out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Oh, you know I'm blue 
Oh, you make me, make me so blue....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm getting sleepy...yes master...


----------



## sharpobject

oops - I thought that was gas


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Like my new LED projector?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

...he gazed into the mirror..."oh crap"!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

was this snow this deep before?


----------



## tonguesandwich

I told you not to itch your chicken pox!


----------



## Moon Dog

Put that sandwich down Jimmy! You don't know where it's been!


----------



## randy2084

Mom...Where's Fluffy?


----------



## The_Caretaker

That wooden stake hurts like a dickens


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Look, I found an honest man!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can't a guy take a dump in the woods in peace?


----------



## Moon Dog

Gesundteit!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I got my prop eyes and teeth done...now all I have to do is build the head...


----------



## sharpobject

It's tough to get your mask off once you super glue it on.


----------



## The_Caretaker

The next person who give me a rock get shived.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Here!


----------



## randyaz

Iowa? ...I knew I should have turned right in Albuquerque


----------



## randy2084

Hey Buddy...Wanna buy a watch?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Tomatoes give me gas!


----------



## randyaz

i tried to light my cigar in the campfire...but it didnt work very good


----------



## BoysinBoo

I like wearing this fur coat inside out. Did I mention it's even better with no pants. MMMMMMM. Fur coat.


----------



## Moon Dog

Now where did that tongue sandwich go? I just sat it down on this table over here...


----------



## Bloodhound

You can trust me. No really, you can. Do you really think that I would steer you wrong?


----------



## randy2084

Oh man...Is my nose bleeding?!? I really HATE hay fever season!


----------



## sharpobject

my other hat has feathers on it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

What are you going to do when I come for you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Excuse me... did you lose this?


----------



## Bloodhound

WANTED










DEAD OR ALIVE


----------



## The_Caretaker

I have such bad heartburn you can see it.............ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dr Morbius

I finally got a HEAD in life!!


----------



## higginsr

I wish I had some exlax!


----------



## Mazz

Damn....every time you look at me you're staring at my bust!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

She asks me why I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy, noon and night, hair, that's a fright
I'm hairy, high and low, don't ask me why, don't know
It's not for lack of bread like the Grateful Dead, darlin'......


----------



## Moon Dog

So, I says to him, "I dare ya!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This is Bert Healy saying ...

Hey, hobo man
Hey, Dapper Dan
You've both got your style

But Brother,
You're never fully dressed
Without a smile!...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Moon Dog's dental x-ray shows his bite is way off, which puts him at risk for TMJ syndrome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sickie want food!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I can still wear black before the fourth of July, right?


----------



## Moon Dog

You should have popped that waaaayyy before now!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Damn mutt won't stop giggling!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Once shy, twice burned.


----------



## Moon Dog

So, do I look better after my nose job?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This new glow in the dark toothpaste is lookin' goooooooood!


----------



## randy2084

"Touch, Peel and Stand"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

What Robert Smith would look like as a vampire...


----------



## randy2084

Side effects of Ambien may include sleepwalking, disorientation, and unsteadiness. Another possible side effect is depression accompanied with mental/mood changes. If you find yourself listening to the Cure, behaving like a Goth and/or wake up standing in a field contact a doctor immediately.


----------



## Bloodhound

"Never get a mime talking. He won't stop,"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Knock Knock...
Who's there?
Mary KAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!


----------



## Mazz

(yawn) I've been asleep for how long?


----------



## randyaz

Noooooo....How many times do I have to say it....BOZO is not my daddy!!!


----------



## ScareShack

dont look whilie I scratch


----------



## Bloodhound

"I'm to sexy for my hat-I'm to sexy for my shirt"
Geeesh, I hate this runway gig!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Drugs? Me snort? Whatever gave you that idea? *sniff *


----------



## Moon Dog

When you said that you couldn't eat another bite you'd just explode, I thought that was a figure of speech!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

radiation, flavored with plutonium...Mmmmmm Mmmmmm Good!


----------



## dionicia

You're Mom is here honey. Could you let me know the next time she is going to stay for a bit?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

unfortunately dionica found out what was meant by an intergalactic zoo


----------



## randy2084

Man...I really hate razor burn!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

There was no hiding Randy's jock-itch


----------



## dionicia

I think that salsa had a little too much red pepper in it. That was red peppers in there right???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just saw this little number in the window and I HAD to wear it...


----------



## sharpobject

I REALLY like cherry pie!! mmmmmmmm


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Skullman! It's the Skull-signal! 

bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum Skullman!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

In this issue of Fangoria........


----------



## BoysinBoo

Whatever you do, don't try sniffing Great Stuff. Man, I am sooooo wasted.


----------



## randy2084

Extreme Close-up: Dr. Teeth, of Dr. Teeth and the The Electric Mayhem!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

It is by the juice of Safu that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The Phantoms ring leaves another mark on the side of a victim's face.


----------



## Lotus

No woman can resist this face of beauty


----------



## Moon Dog

Wait till you meet my brother Yoda...


----------



## The_Caretaker

Smile and the world smiles with you, frown and send a chill down the worlds back


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Excuse me, Nurse? Here's the "sample" you asked for.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Red Skelleton?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is it halloween yet?


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey baby, you are so, how you say? edible?


----------



## Lilly

See I can do the straw trick!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Beth! The Orkan man said they're demons, hun.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Where the hell is my reaper gift? GRRRR!


----------



## Dr Morbius

They killed Kenny and resurrected him as the walking dead! You bastards!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

First place in the first annual Halloween sand sculpture contest!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This is my wood cut-out for the children's haunt.


----------



## randyaz

darn...the latex didnt stick


----------



## dynoflyer

Does this make me look fat?


----------



## Moon Dog

What do you mean, "Smile when I say that"?


----------



## Mazz

Yes I am a teacher even tho I have no pupils.


----------



## dionicia

That twister came through so fast, I got hit by Momma's makeup kit.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"EWWWWWWW, let me out...EWWWWWWW". No, wait that is sooo lame. "BOO"! Nope, that's no good......."


----------



## randyaz

oops....my bad


----------



## The_Caretaker

Look....I'm Batman


----------



## Moon Dog

But, I thought you said that you wanted to get "a head"?


----------



## randyaz

look everybody.... I just got my braces off !!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey baby... how you do'in?


----------



## Turbophanx

Jeeze, Ive got to lay off the pot.... makes me giggle.


----------



## Moon Dog

Honey, is that your foot under the sheet next to mine?


----------



## Scottzilla

Are these White Strips working?


----------



## Turbophanx

No my name is NOT Dino.


----------



## Moon Dog

This is one tough spider web!


----------



## lewlew

*note to self* No More Plutonium Martinis!


----------



## Turbophanx

Anyone have some moisturizing lotion?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Damn I hate shrink wrap... I never can tear it open


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Look at the prop I made from my tuning fork!


----------



## sharpobject

my face has fallen and it can't get up!!


----------



## Turbophanx

Why yes, you did see me on an episode of South Park.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Harold was in shock when he looked down on his wife and realized his "Dutch Oven" went too far.


----------



## randyaz

<singing> I gotta be meeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dr Morbius

<singing> I gotta be meeeeeeee


----------



## sharpobject

Lmao


----------



## Lilly

Kenny turns to the darkside..


----------



## randyaz

Jr. !!! Get in here... I told you to take the trash out 4 hours ago ....your grounded mister


----------



## Turbophanx

Im Batman


----------



## dynoflyer

Damn, everytime I blow a giant bubble. . . .it pops!


----------



## lewlew

I knew Bozo was getting older but *sheesh*!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

***buuurrrp***


----------



## DeathTouch

I am the Punisher, in drag!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Yes. My boogers glow.


----------



## DeathTouch

The IKI isn't for everyone.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

DT phone home.


----------



## randyaz

xrays revealed a deviated septum.... he confessed to the Dr that he an controllable habit of sticking beans up his nose


----------



## lewlew

wanna bone?


----------



## DeathTouch

Heman I will get you!


----------



## Dr Morbius

After Harold tried to give his first victim the touch of death as his first duty as a Grim Reaper, he decided to go back to his regular job when in an ironic twist of fate he actually gave him a lovely magic life glow thingy...(Sorry, DT. I'm out of ideas for your avvy!!)


----------



## DeathTouch

It wasn't that Mr. Wilkins like Pudding. He hated it. He just didn't have any teeth. But it didn't stop him anyway. Plus the chicks dig a man with no teeth.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Look! Here comes Dr Morbius!...[Heavenly choir sings]


----------



## DeathTouch

I won on the HomeHauntersnews contest. Yeah me!


----------



## Turbophanx

E.T. Phone Home.


----------



## randyaz

Madge had DT soak in Palmolive...but she ultimately had to resort to a plasma cutter to trim his fingernails.


----------



## sharpobject

Sometimes I forget if I'm male or female


----------



## Sickie Ickie

And what does THIS inkblot look like to you?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Reading shaving cream can:

Discontinue use if rash developes. Do not use on broken skin.


----------



## randyaz

...mouthbreather


----------



## Bone Dancer

The heart is willing but the flesh is gone.


----------



## sharpobject

The macarena like you've never seen it before.


----------



## dionicia

AAAACCCCHHHEEEWWW! Excuse me. Hay fever.


----------



## randyaz

pleeeeeze let me out... I am not a child molester


----------



## dynoflyer

Two years living in Arizona without sunblock will do this to ya. . . .


----------



## Turbophanx

Sadly, after 20 years of drinking and drugs.... Krusty hit bottom.


----------



## pyro

makin a mold of my head was a bad idea , I CANT BREATHE !!!!!!!


----------



## higginsr

I didn't know that plaster of paris heated up when I molded it on _my head_


----------



## dynoflyer

Okay, now turn your head to the right and cough again.


----------



## BoysinBoo

After years with the creepy circus, I was reduced to kid's birthdays and the occasional Halloween Display.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

1 little, 2 little, 3 little chiclets.....


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I killed Kenny. So what?


----------



## randyaz

darn...i broke the key off in lock again


----------



## Mazz

I know I put it in here somewhere.


----------



## morgan8586

What do you mean that red isnt my color?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Do you think I should get a spray tan?*


----------



## scareme

Mirror, mirror, on the wall. Whose the fairest of us all?


----------



## randy2084

Quit shining that light in my eyes!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who loves you baby!!?*


----------



## ScareShack

peek a boo...i seee u


----------



## randyaz

Extra Extra...Read all about IT 

!!! Kellie's Got Wood !!!


----------



## ScareShack

the mad bony streaker strikes again


----------



## Mazz

Extra Extra Bleed all about it!!


----------



## pyro

but i almost look like bozo why cant i take his place


----------



## GothicCandle

me likey fire.


----------



## randyaz

oh...gore I thought you said grunge


----------



## Lilly

anybody wanna buy a watch


----------



## randyaz

on close examination...I bet you cant guess what I am


----------



## Turbophanx

Does this Hat make me look fat?


----------



## randyaz

help...Im caught in the vacuform and I cant get up


----------



## skeletonowl

Skeletons Don't Have Much to Show


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You can't HANDLE the truth!


----------



## Lilly

do you think you can save my eye doc?


----------



## BoysinBoo

This isn't what I meant by the afterlife.


----------



## grump010

See, I do so floss!


----------



## Bloodhound

"I like this hat. It makes feel like dancing"


----------



## lewlew

You take accessorizing too far, dahling. Who vould have thought of red earings on blue teeth?


----------



## Moon Dog

Scene from Rocky XXXXXVVVVVIII, take two hundred...

"Yo, Adrian!"


----------



## BoysinBoo

You will help me find my pupils or...well, I'll let you finish that thought.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Anybody seen my tongue scraper?


----------



## randyaz

tiptoe through the bayou 

(ya know...the Tiny Tim song?)


----------



## lewlew

Some male models just don't know when to get out of the biz.


----------



## Bloodhound

On Display "Walter Valentino Liberace"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I shouldn't have eaten that tomato...*barf*


----------



## tcarter

damn pigeons been at my berries again!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anorexia? Bah! Just an alternate lifestyle.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Chemical Peels. When you just can't get rid of stubborn acne.


----------



## dave the dead

there was no helping the deviated septum and badly misaligned teeth


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Alby was the name the scientists decided to give the newly discovered albino dinosaur.


----------



## Turbophanx

Anyone else wanna help me pop a zit?


----------



## skeletonowl

"Plastic bag NOT intended as childrens toy"
(i'm sure you get a bunch of those)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Let's hear it for the Red, White and Boo!


----------



## Turbophanx

Oh great, another south park joke.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Unfortunately, the new maid who did not speak English, had a tough time understanding that she was supposed to put new sheets on the bed AFTER the guest was already waken.


----------



## BoysinBoo

That does it. No more dollar store razors.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

There's no smile like an Efferdent smile.


----------



## randyaz

my parents wouldnt pay for the orthodontist


----------



## Bloodhound

Check it out..."I'm a Featherweight"


----------



## lewlew

If I could get some green in this avatar, I could have ALL the primary colors.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Who says the sun does damage to the skin? I look great, don't I?


----------



## Bloodhound

The worm's crawl in. The worm's crawl out.


----------



## tcarter

Dude!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Does this outfit make me look fat?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

AAAAA! Is THAT what I look like without make-up???


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I've heard of deviated septums but this is ridiculous!


----------



## Bloodhound

Ok.. Stare into my eye's while I try hypnotizing you.


----------



## dionicia

Don't let my Mom know I do this. She thinks I'm a Piano Teacher.


----------



## Moon Dog

Well darn the bad luck... if it wasn't for these bars, I could posses you...


----------



## Bloodhound

Go ahead and eat the apple, baby (wink, wink)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

It'th jutht a thlight overbite, I don't need bratheth.


----------



## Turbophanx

We should have figured it out by the sign, Skull Island was not a beach resort.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Sperm looking through a condom?


----------



## DeathTouch

You should really wait till after the month before pleasing your woman.


----------



## randyaz

zzzit....ow

zzzit....ow

zzzit....ow


----------



## Lauriebeast

Geeze, I gotta air this thing out, it stinks!

LMAO randy


----------



## randyaz

...upon hearing the snap of the proctologists glove...the cold instrament was inserted


----------



## Bloodhound

Watch this... First I open my coat like this and then I start running as fast as I can. Then with one strong jump........ I really can fly


----------



## Moon Dog

I ain't got noooo body!


----------



## Bloodhound

sssssoo you think the apple isssssss good wait until I exssssplain about what you are not wearing.


----------



## randyaz

all I want for christhhhmas is my two front teethhh
my two front teethhh
just my two front teethh

...sooooo I can whisthhhle Merry Christhhhmas


----------



## Lauriebeast

So ya think this hat works with the cape, or should I go with something a bit more sophisticated, perhaps a beret?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Check out my uvula.....
Sexy aint' it?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Alright, who farted?


----------



## dionicia

AAAAAAHHHHHHHH! Clothing malfunction.


----------



## turtle2778

Ugh I can taste that fart


----------



## Lauriebeast

I really need to use a finer grit sandpaper on this broomstick


----------



## randyaz

it aint over till the short lady sings


----------



## Lauriebeast

Geeze, I gotta air out these armpits (Hey, slippery slope there randytease)


----------



## randyaz

haaaa..... can you smell the alcohol on my breath?


----------



## Lauriebeast

I really can't stand up straight...I've ridden too many horses.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*Insert X-Rated music here* dug chucka chucka dug chucka chucka dug chucka chucka


----------



## BoysinBoo

I asked my wife if we could invite her sister over to join us. Um...she said no.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This is my new painless neutering machine...


----------



## Lauriebeast

I never should have used those contact lenses


----------



## Sickie Ickie

strep throat doc? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lauriebeast

I knew I should have worn safety goggles when splittin that log


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That first breath of air after diving deep is wonderful!


----------



## dionicia

I had a really bad reaction to my new aftershave.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Look Ma, no feet!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LB's reaction to jumpin into the freezing swimming pool.


----------



## Bloodhound

good gawd you should have seen the size of that zit


----------



## Lauriebeast

LMAO Bloodhound!

Let's see, where did I put those car keys


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Oh, THAT'S where i put my car keys!


----------



## randyaz

if I'd only thrown that M80 a second sooner...


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey!, I'm tryin to catch me a little updraft here


----------



## Bloodhound

I think I got those keys!!!!! right here!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Let's see what else I've stashed away in here


----------



## Bloodhound

Every time I go to these wet t-shirt contest, I see your Daughter!!!


----------



## randyaz

THose arent fangs...thats my feelers...my mother was a catfish


----------



## Bloodhound

Doe's this coat make me look fat?


----------



## Lauriebeast

I'd love to reach out and touch someone


----------



## Mazz

Is there a fly in my mouth?


----------



## randyaz

you think Im a clown...
look at my nose...
my ears...

Im actually a cocker spaniel with a bad haircut


----------



## Lauriebeast

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but this cape is indestructable


----------



## Bloodhound

The electric bill is how much?


----------



## randyaz

...dont it make my brown eye red


----------



## Dr Morbius

I am.......BATMAN!


----------



## The_Caretaker

All these batman captions are boring me to death


----------



## BoysinBoo

I just finished pickling some Dr. Morbius Head. Anybody want some? It goes great with a good lager.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!


----------



## higginsr

"Use Brand X plant steroids for your own venus flytrap"
more bite in every trap


----------



## higginsr

opps sorry sickie, you beat me to the punch


----------



## The_Caretaker

The orthodontist danced with glee, with an overbite like that he new he could afford gas for his yacht.


----------



## randyaz

Hey...I'll trade you this head for some feet


----------



## Lauriebeast

So go ahead....frisk me!


----------



## sharpobject

the piercing hurt a little more than expected.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Psycho-Jot.....The beginning!

(boy am I old..LOL!)


----------



## Turbophanx

If Liza Minelli ever appeared on South Park.....


----------



## frstvamp1r

"oh look, the baby is kicking"


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I... can't... breathe!!!!!! (his mom warned him never to play with plastic bags)


----------



## Uruk-Hai

oops! firstvamp beat me too it.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Lord of the Rings Graduating Class of '08


----------



## randyaz

No...I havent had my head up my butt. Why do you ask?


----------



## scareme

My mother warned me about you.


----------



## randyaz

pomade !!! Wheres my pomade


----------



## Lauriebeast

Damn! I gotta get sumpthin for this rash


----------



## scareme

"I said Nooowww!" (talking to my kids)


----------



## Turbophanx

Offisher....why do you guys always shine that light in my eyes when you pull me over fur drunk drivin?


----------



## tonguesandwich

Mikes refusal to read directions turned out fatal this time from his improper application of his condom.


----------



## AzKittie74

**(darn it wrong page hehe)**had to edit.

If all sandwiches had eyes we wouldn't need treadmills!


----------



## Bloodhound

And this is a good day for me!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Anybody have floss? I have spleen in my fangs.


----------



## randy2084

The Stage Deli unveils its new sandwich: *THE GENE SIMMONS*


----------



## sharpobject

now where did I put that Metimucil?


----------



## lewlew

Bubble boy says, "I'm hackin' my way outta this damn bubble if it's the last thing I do!!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...You mean your NOT Harold Hornsby? I have the wrong house? Sorry, your not scheduled to die for another 20 years. My bad."


----------



## frstvamp1r

Little Timmy never listened to his mom when she would say "If you keep making faces it will stick that way"


----------



## Turbophanx

No, I am not interested in filiming predator 3, please stop calling.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doctor, we seem to have quite a bit of extra flesh when pulling the flesh on this facelift.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My Mom says my best feature are my eyes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

With my new haircut, people keep confusing me with Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Vagina Dentata? It's true, I tell ya... TRUE!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL!

And now, if you all put your hands together and clap loud enough the curtain will open for Kaptain Killllllaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It's me in the rotting flesh!


----------



## Turbophanx

With my new haircut, people keep confusing me with Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don't mention Rosie O'Donnell!!!!!


----------



## Turbophanx

I had some chili cheese fries...it left a bit on my face and I asked my friend Rosie O'Donnell to lick it off..... she got carried away.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Rosie O'Donnell! I can't stand it!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

I told Rosie O'Donnell off!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I have Rosie O'Donnell's head pickled and perfectly preserved in this jar.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

This is what Rosie O'Donnell would look like if she were a red skull with a K tooth!


----------



## Turbophanx

someone get me a Red Bull.... im tired.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Turbophanx's reaction after waking up and realizing he slept with Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Rosie lied! She said these panty hose had been washed!


-for the avatar above the avatar above me-


----------



## Bloodhound

Rosie O'donnells' butt print.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Rosie O'Donnell's dog after she accidentally sat on him and he was trapped between her butt cheeks for 3 days before anyone noticed.


----------



## Bloodhound

when rosie came out of the closet this came with her


----------



## scareme

"When I pulled my back, this was the look on my face!"


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Staring contest. I vin!


----------



## randyaz

Sorry...my nose is outta joint


----------



## dionicia

Hey, wanna see something really scary??? Hey, where ya going!?!


----------



## sharpobject

I'll just wait here for ya


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

One of thousands of tiny scrubbing bubbles.


----------



## BoysinBoo

This is what happens when you don't take care of a bloody nose.


----------



## Turbophanx

our most popular pratical joke prop....the "eat me" toilet seat.


----------



## randyaz

suffication...good ol suffication

First you take a plastic bag

over your head

then your dead

ooooooooooo......suffication...good ol suffication

suffication...the game we love to play


----------



## scareme

Papa Berenstain Bear goes bad!


----------



## randyaz

noooo...you set down...

Mina...you stand up


----------



## Bloodhound

It's like a freezer in here!


----------



## randyaz

The doctor said its a bad case of lockjaw


----------



## Turbophanx

Pssst.. wanna buy a rolex?


----------



## Bloodhound

I snapped this picture of my mom while she was hanging the laundry out to dry.


----------



## dynoflyer

Maybe claritin will stop this drip, drip, drip. . . .


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No wonder Jim Belushi lost out to Ledger for the Joker role.....the test make up was all wrong.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The Not-So-Fresh Prince of Bel Air.


----------



## Spookyboo

Why didnt you tell me these olives had pits???


----------



## dynoflyer

My other vehicle is a hoover


----------



## lewlew

Mary Kay comes out with a new line of cosmetics.


----------



## pyro

What you mean? --I didnt scare you!


----------



## randyaz

Like a snowball in hell...brrrr its cold in here


----------



## Lauriebeast

Let me see now, I think a have a surprise under this coat for ya.


----------



## randyaz

OMG...my pro is falling over


----------



## lewlew

Anyone got some SPF 1,000,000?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Yo, Adrian.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

lewlew got surprised when the Hulk actually *DID* slap the smile off his face.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

"Tell me more about my eyes..."


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...damn bat poop."


----------



## dynoflyer

yawn. . . 9 o'clock, bedtime


----------



## The_Caretaker

I was the Jokers make-up artist.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...Ok, who ordered the Deep Dish Pizza with extra Head Cheese?"


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Rictus Mandibulus Mammalaria - An involuntary reaction characterized by a spasmodic and rigid opening of the mouth at the sight of large female mammaries. Permanent, untreatable and, occasionally, terminal.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...and what does this blood splatter look like to you?


----------



## lewlew

"All right! Who threw the flesh eating bacteria during the food fight?"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

me me me meeeeeeeeeeee...is this thing on?


----------



## lewlew

They're just birthmarks! Stop staring!


----------



## randyaz

noooo...those are fingers on my necklace. 
See....This little piddy went to market...this little piddy stayed home


----------



## lewlew

No matter what he tried, the Invisible Man cartoon hour just never took off.


----------



## Bloodhound

There he sat broken down and broken hearted for what seemed an eternity.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

"I'll give you, 'Here puppy, puppy.'"


----------



## The_Caretaker

The glow from the moon makes my alabaster skin shine


----------



## Sickie Ickie

New! Just in time for Halloween! The IMPROVED Weed Weasel!


----------



## randy2084

Ummmm Doc...I don't think the Botox took properly.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Looks like the plastic surgeon over stretched my last face lift


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Come, my precious and see what I have inside of this cage.


----------



## Spookyboo

Of course i have my keys, wait there here somewhere....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and this is a picture of my Uncle Louie on stage...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

He applied a little too much Hai Karate, and the women ripped his skin off!


----------



## dynoflyer

I think I peed my pants and it froze!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

When his date showed up at the door, his only impression was she was wearing too much make-up.


----------



## dynoflyer

God, my allergies are KILLING me this year!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Gallops when walks, Bright shining red nose, ...Must be Rudolf!


----------



## Bloodhound

You see, I was out in that field putting out my Deer decoy when some jerk in tree stand thought "That Buck is mine"


----------



## Moon Dog

With me turning blue like this, you'd think some one would perform the Heimlich on me!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"heh heh heh"


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Growing tired of meeting sweaty fanboys at cons, Elvira retired in South Park.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Sometime I'm such a pumpkin head!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I finally got a head!


----------



## Spookyboo

Hi I am this years hot new Christmas toy Tickle me Emo 
I have 10 different depressing phrases and come with
5 dark poems that talk about nothing...

(disclaimer) this satyr is an attempt at humor and contains to malicious harm to any 
real person this may resemble. This is not an a real opinion of the poster and is only
the posters attempt to fit in and appear funny. Thank you.


----------



## randyaz

You'd be cranky to if you had to stradle a broom stick...aaaagh turbulance


----------



## BoysinBoo

What? My right hand? Nevermind about my right hand.


----------



## dynoflyer

"Got a dirty mouth? Clean it up with Mentos!"


----------



## skeletonowl

The Botox Seems to be working


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spookyboo said:


> Hi I am this years hot new Christmas toy Tickle me Emo
> I have 10 different depressing phrases and come with
> 5 dark poems that talk about nothing...
> 
> (disclaimer) this satyr is an attempt at humor and contains to malicious harm to any
> real person this may resemble. This is not an a real opinion of the poster and is only
> the posters attempt to fit in and appear funny. Thank you.












Thank goodness...I was starting to worry about all the body function captions. LOL!


----------



## lewlew

You are getting verrrrrry sleeeeeepy. Sleep. Sleep.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"uh, gee, I dunno which is my better side."


----------



## Bloodhound

The U.S. Post Masters official new stamp.


----------



## dynoflyer

"...but Mom, I LIKE opening the ketchup bottle with my teeth!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

No, I work in a morgue. Why does everyone ask me if I work under a tent?


----------



## Dr Morbius

The crazy chef at the Hash and Slash Diner misunderstood Sickie when he asked for an open-face sandwich.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Opera singing in the red light district didn't pay as much as Morbius hoped.


----------



## lewlew

For only $19.95 you too can get great looking skin with Corpstastic Skin Cream!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"I'll get you, He-Man! You haven't seen the last of Skeletor!!!"


----------



## randyaz

Im still trying to figure out why teacher is making me sit in the corner


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Salvation Army's new fundraiser.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You got there first...Randy


----------



## Bloodhound

<--- Cmon buckwheat quit wiggling so much. Stand straight so we can get into the [R]rated Holloween movie


----------



## Moon Dog

Do I have someone in my teeth?


----------



## lewlew

"For a good clean feeling, no matter what. Chew Orbit Gum!"


----------



## Mazz

I AM smiling...now shut up and leave me alone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yes, I AM a natural red head!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I don't do mornings very well.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Anybody got any hair gel? This one lock keeps sticking up in the back. I feel like frickin' Alfalfa.


----------



## dynoflyer

My orthodontist said there was nothing he could do. . . .so I ate him.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

No, my last name isn't "Gasy"


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Must... stay awake... to... meet... Great Pumpkin... ZZzzZzzZzzZz"


----------



## randyaz

ooo....ooo...i gotta pee


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tickle tickle tickle...No matter how much I try, I can't seem to tickle myself to laughter.


----------



## scareme

Need sunblock 120 here in Az.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I see the light at the end of the tunnel, but I don't think I'll fit.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Where did I put my reading glasses?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Look what I found at "Curby's".


----------



## dynoflyer

Too much spit on my spitcurls today, yathink?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

These allergies are playing havoc with my looks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"What make-up fx?"


----------



## randy2084

Gee...I guess I was wrong. I'm not going to change into a werewolf.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Do I have something stuck in my teeth?"


----------



## Bloodhound

My Nieghborhood Welcome Wagon


----------



## scareme

"Nice doggy, nice aahhh!"


----------



## randyaz

aftrer failing the Gaze Nystagmus test the highway patrolman handcuffed him and patted him down


----------



## kevin242

Aparently, it is waaay to cold out for... whatever that is.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Kevin, even though a zombie, was good for a laugh! The old condom on the head got the other zombies rolling.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Gene Simmons... fear me!


----------



## randyaz

no...I am not touching myself...


----------



## crossblades400

Im such a wana-be sherlock holmes!


----------



## Bloodhound

If you only knew what I was really doing with my hands.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

OW! I bit my tongue... again.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

After getting his suit back from the cleaners, Frank Castle vowed he'd punish them for ruining his trademark symbol.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Put on your mittens, you silly kittens and you shall have some pie.


----------



## randyaz

hmm hmm hmmmm....I am the Walrus


----------



## randy2084

Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) Caught in an embarrassing "senior moment".


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

That's some good pie!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Dr. K's notices that one of his hemorrhoids looks like a skull and feels like hell!


----------



## ScareShack

anyone for lunch?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Extra! Extra! Read all about it! Newsboy gets face stuck in printing press! Extra! Extra!"


----------



## Bloodhound

I can't wait for Halloween...How many more days?


----------



## randyaz

Mommie...Mom...Mother...would you please bring me some toilet paper !!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Why doe's my husband make me go out at 3:00 am to get toilet paper?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

They said don't hold your breath, but I did anyway.


----------



## Bloodhound

I collected this speciman from a head hunter in Memphis. She wanted to hire me as a public speaker.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I'll bet you can't fit your head in here.


----------



## Bloodhound

Look every time I sit.. I leave this print


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Dr. K's rump looked so tasty, I just had to try it.


----------



## Bloodhound

my concept for the front facade


----------



## randyaz

I went to the Willie Woka factory....stay away from the gum


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Damn, it's cold in this meat locker.


----------



## GothicCandle

I should have worn my seat belt!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

If you stand over here, George, you can just see up Hermione's knickers.


----------



## GothicCandle

Going on a treasure hunt.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Fred and George contemplate their snowballs.


----------



## randy2084

The official record keeping symbol for a strike in Death Ball.


----------



## randyaz

EEEwwwww....LB just kissed me


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Yes. In fact, I AM smuggling the entire Osmond clan under this coat.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, I'm not a hair pick with a bent tooth.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Try as she might, she just couldn't get that stubborn cowlick to stay down.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dag! The paint was too thin! Now it's dripping!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Why do they always throw rotten tomatoes when I do my act?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My speed dating didn't go so well, but I'm not sure if it was because of my giant pumpkin head, or the fact that I like to wear oven mitts to hide my intentional tapeworm infection........oh well I'm sure they'll call...........


----------



## randyaz

I only got 82 bee stings on my face...you should see my back


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Believe me, you don't want to see my rash...


----------



## AzKittie74

Got a chemical peel today, Do you think I look any younger?


----------



## Bloodhound

After being hit in the face with a frying pan!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My bark is worse than my bite.


----------



## randyaz

Fly me to the moon
And let me play among the bars
Let me see what spring is like
On Jupiter and Mars
In other words hold my hand
In other words darling bite me


----------



## lewlew

When weight loss info-mercials go too far...

"You too can lose that excess body weight! Just look at Randy, our spokesmodel!"


----------



## dionicia

The dentist said my rotten teeth just had to go.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

After taking a wrong turn looking for the restroom, dionicia inadvertantly became part of the scenery in the 'Pirates of the Carribean' ride in Disney.


----------



## dionicia

Eldritch loved pumpkins soooo much, one morning he awoke and found his head had turned into one. Somehow he didn't mind.


----------



## GothicCandle

"Where the hell is my tooth brush!"


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey, Let's go cow tippin.


----------



## GothicCandle

"mom!?"


----------



## dionicia

Chill Dude. He didn't say yer hat looked stupid. Just funny looking.


----------



## Bloodhound

geez how long do I have to wait to see the doc?


----------



## randyaz

you cant see my nostril hair...can you?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Whenever I open my trench coat like this _I get the sensation_ that the wind is blowing right through me.

Randy, you ready my mind...



randyaz said:


> Fly me to the moon
> And let me play among the bars
> Let me see what spring is like
> On Jupiter and Mars
> In other words hold my hand
> In other words darling bite me


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Unfortunately for Lady Nyxie, she didn't have the reflexes that Indiana Jones had and was therefore flattened by the boulder!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Look deeply into my eyes.


----------



## randyaz

bowling for Nixie's


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Flashing was much more impressive when I was alive.


----------



## dynoflyer

My panties are riding up and this bra is killing me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Just because I am smiling doesn't mean I don't bite.


----------



## randyaz

Do blondes really have more fun?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this what it means to be chilled to the bone?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

BACON! Baconbaconbaconbaconbacon!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Elvis has left the building!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

i know what you did this summer!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Bowling anyone?


----------



## Bloodhound

Oh my! I think I am going to be sick!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Oh my! I think I am going to be sick! UUUUrph!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I've been searching all night, but still can't find my Preparation H!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Heeeeey Macarana!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sure, you can trust me!


----------



## randyaz

yes, its right here next to my heart...er heart...um heart


----------



## HalloweenZombie

When I think about you I touch myself.


----------



## randy2084

I guess that _was_ gasoline that I smelled!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The horrors of Botox.


----------



## randy2084

I think I just struck oil in my backyard! Don't know why it smells so bad though...


----------



## Bloodhound

Whoa! That's a ripe diaper


----------



## randyaz

Bloodhound attempts to yodel the Leanne Rymes song...

Bluuuuuueeeee ow o w oo w.... 

ohhhhhh, so lonesome for you

Why can't you be bluuuueeee ow o w oo w over me?


----------



## The_Caretaker

If I could produce enough wind I bet I could fly


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

My momma always said "Two heads is better than one!"


----------



## randyaz

aaaagggghhhh.....I cant tell if the fridge light goes out !!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Yes,yes,yes!! The kid's have all moved out and I can run around without this darn thing.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Sadly, none of the other Smurfs would play with Scary Smurf!


----------



## randyaz

I use turtlewax to get my forehead to shine


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Yeah, I'm a body builder. I'm just starting out!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eld's passport photo turned out just great!


----------



## dynoflyer

yeah, that's right, I'm an angel, can't you see the halo?


----------



## Mazz

Dad?Is that really you?


----------



## dionicia

Bozo decided today to let his hair down.


----------



## Turbophanx

Jim has been waiting for his appeal to go through for the better part of a century....Keep your chin up Jim!


----------



## dionicia

I've heard of pillow fights, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## randyaz

I hear that train a comin'
Its comin' round the bend
I aint seen the sunshine
Since...I dont know when
Im stuck in Folsum Prison


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dirty old men in Hades love to rock the trenchcoats.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Blackenstein... in SPAAAAACE!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scott Weiland's cousin loves to do STP karoke on Satruday nights.


----------



## randyaz

Young Frankenstien's other brother


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

randyaz finds gainful employment as a kite.


----------



## Turbophanx

Man ... I forgot to use the anti-red eye attachment on my camera.


----------



## Bloodhound

C'mon Honey' wait until I get out before you try to make the bed.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Does this blue lighting make me look fat?


----------



## randyaz

$3.47...? Im sorry, I left my purse in the underworld


----------



## Monstermaker

Lookee me....I'm a bat.


----------



## GothicCandle

"Hey sexy"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Honestly, I don't see what is so special about Harry Potter.


----------



## lewlew

Wonderwoman goes Goth.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I heard what you said, but I still don't get it.


----------



## Devils Chariot

"she was looking like an erotic vulture
i was all dressed in black
she was all dressed up in black
every thing was fine down here
what you call it here
call it what you will here
way down down down in this subbacultcha"

subbacultcha - The Pixies


----------



## The_Caretaker

You won't believe the headache i have... drums all day long..arghhhhh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Some folks would just use a seeing eye dog, but not Caretaker...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

After a while, Wile E. Coyote learned to enjoy it when the dynamite went off in his face.


----------



## lewlew

Eldritch liked the look of the red LED's so much he had them surgically implanted.


----------



## Bloodhound

lewlew tried and tried to impersonate the king.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How's my breath?


----------



## Bloodhound

Now where did i put that credit card?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What's that doc, I have how many cavities?


----------



## GothicCandle

"watch it, I know kung fu."


----------



## lewlew

"Mirror, mirror on the wall. Who's the dorkiest of them all?"


----------



## randyaz

I did not have sex with that woman


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Does this outfit make me look fat?


----------



## lewlew

*siren*

*spotlight*

" All right, FREEZE Nyxie! We caught ya red-handed this time! We're haulin' ya off to the big house!"


----------



## The_Caretaker

Do I look like I need more sun? .... Damn I'm spending to much time on Hauntforum


----------



## dionicia

Does this look like a rabbit to you?!?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Just one more pound and I'll beat randyaz at this weight loss challenge!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you want to Super Size that? No? Howzabout an apple pie?


----------



## Bloodhound

These new neon pillows are annoying!


----------



## randy2084

Seen here, is Blue of "Blue's Clues" fame, in the last known photo to exist of the tv
star following her unfortunate run in with a bat and subsequent show cancellation.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ewwww... do you smell that?


----------



## randyaz

I feel pretty...oh so pretty


----------



## Dr Morbius

I feel pretty...oh so pretty


----------



## Bloodhound

Oh Bob, Why do you always tie me up at night!


----------



## randyaz

if i had a tounge... i could lick


----------



## NickG

"wanna buy a watch?"


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Clear Eyes... For red, burning, itchy eyes. Wow."


----------



## randyaz

yes we finance....$99 down, $99 a month, for 99 years


----------



## NickG

Happy feet! I've got those hap-hap-happy feet!
Give them a low-down beat
And they begin dancing!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Wanting to stand out from the other Jawas, Nick bought himself a pair of color contacts at Toshi Station.


----------



## randy2084

Why so serious?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How long did you say that cheese has been out?


----------



## Bloodhound

Oh gee, I think i'm going to be sick again...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Grandma... What big teeth you have!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would _this_ face lie, ma'am?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

They always take such nice pictures at the police station.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My stomach hurts......do you think it's this wind machine I use on my hair?


----------



## NickG

does this color make me scary?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Red eye reduction technology, my @$$!


----------



## Spooky1

Does this forehead look too big?


----------



## NickG

yes, I took my pills, see?


----------



## Bloodhound

All right, all ready, i used the visine and didn't get the red out!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Open up and say 'Ahhh'.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, I didn't fart... that was the dog... honest.


----------



## randyaz

No, I didnt fart...the wind blew my hair up...honest


----------



## NickG

what I wouldn't give for a good hair brush...


----------



## randyaz

excuse me while I poweder my shiney nose


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Did I tell you I can't go out no more?
There's a man by the door
in a raincoat."

'Paranoid: A Chant' - Stephen King


----------



## Lady Nyxie

If only you knew what evil lurked in my mind.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its my new shampoo,
lots of shine,less split ends


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wanna pet me?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm waiting for Ted Turner to Colorize my Avatar.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Fresh air, at last!


----------



## lewlew

Do the Hustle...


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think they use "skinny mirrors" in these stores.


----------



## Fangs

Whhhaaaaaaat!?! I'm out of monster mud?


----------



## Spooky1

Look Ma no cavities


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Will you PLEASE shut up! I'm trying to sleep down here!!!"


----------



## Fangs

Wouldn't you like to know what I'm thinking......:devil:


----------



## NickG

ack - I thought TMJ was when your mouth was stuck closed?!?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Guess the red eye reduction on the camera isn't working.


----------



## Dr Morbius

".....and if I tweak THIS nipple, my hair flips up. See?"


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, my God! It is Shania Twain!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh my God! It IS Shania Twain!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Boy, that is a shiny booger on the end of my finger.


----------



## Dr Morbius

" I pledge allegiance
To my hair.
That flips up in the air
For no reason...

OOoooo I just got a cramp!"


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"The hills are aliiiiive with the sound of maaaaaggoooooots!"


----------



## Lilly

Hmmm.... if I flip my avatar over and add a mouth I look like a pumpkin


----------



## randy2084

The spirits have given us a sign using symmetrical PEZ stacking!


----------



## tonguesandwich

The original album cover... before the original three broke up! Randy thought the money was in a solo gig! Haunt music was, for sure, the next big thing!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Every day I am forced to punish people who say mean things go me.


----------



## tonguesandwich

You know you have good gas when you can make your own hair stand!


----------



## NickG

tongue - it's whats for sandwich.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I think I spent too much time in the sun this weekend.


----------



## Bloodhound

"I pledge allegiance to the"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, I didn't bite anyone. Blood, what blood?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Come see Ben Stiller's new movie, 'There's Something About Nyxie', in theaters now!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You better shut up or I'll headbut (? sp) you!


----------



## Lilly

"Heartburn, nausea, indigestion, upset stomach DIARREAH, yay pepto bismol!" ...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Mini marshmallows... not just for Rice Crispy treats anymore.


----------



## randyaz

I pledge allegiance to the flag...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wooo hooo baby look at this.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Unfortunately for Nyxie, the cap loosened on her bottle of 'Extra Hot Fire Ants', as she took her midnight stroll.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

If I press my forehead against this glass...


----------



## Bloodhound

Okay, never let your husband touch here or here.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Do you think this blue light is my best color?


----------



## Bloodhound

Whaaaaaaa, ninja!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Drip, drip, drip... just like Chinese water torture.


----------



## Bloodhound

I'm telling ya! The fish that I caught was this big.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I have to pee so badly that my eyes are yellow.


----------



## Bloodhound

I know, maybe if I try to cover myself. He will look into my eyes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I don't have a drooling problem you fool.


----------



## Bloodhound

"I promise with all my heart"


----------



## Spooky1

Mommy look what I made with my blue Playdoh!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Stop tickling my feet... you're making me laugh.


----------



## NickG

neasua, heartburn, upset stomach, diarrhea - hey, pepto bismol!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How long do I have to hold my mouth open before I can catch a fly?


----------



## Fangs

Ohhhh Annie, Dreamboat Annie....


----------



## lewlew

Another opera career derailed by a "slight" overbite.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Huh? Big jewelry went out with big hair in the 80's?


----------



## Spooky1

Now how do the Tango steps go again?


----------



## Turbophanx

Ive fallen in a grave, and cant get up.


----------



## lewlew

Don't you just hate it when you can't get the cling wrap off the roll?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think a toupee would look good on me?


----------



## randy2084

Now...That's what I call a *HEAD STONE*!
<insert rimshot sound effect here>


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Awwww! I grabbed the wrong hair dye! Now my goatee and hair don't match!


----------



## Bloodhound

I've got an idea!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

This picture makes me look like a cyclops.


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone know the way to the Ladies room. I've got to pee.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hello! You didn't see me here?


----------



## randy2084

On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night
There she stood in the doorway;
I heard the mission bell
And i was thinking to myself,
'This could be Heaven or this could be Hell'


----------



## RavenLunatic

*
Love bites love bleeds - it's bringin' me to my knees
Love lives, love dies
Love bites love bleeds - it's bringin' me to my knees
Love lives love dies - it's no surprise
Love begs love pleads - it's what I need

If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites *


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

For some unknown reason, Valentine's Day candy sales have dropped this year. More on this at 11.


----------



## randyaz

hehehe...i just pee'd my pants


----------



## RavenLunatic

*i lost my boner. have you seen it?*


----------



## spideranne

The way to Dracula's heart...


----------



## RavenLunatic

*tickle....tickle...chomp!!*


----------



## Spooky1

This is what happens when a vampire works the night shift at the candy factory


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

After one game, Casper found out the 'Ghost Rugby' just wasn't for him!


----------



## RavenLunatic

*no, I'd never do that to your daughter. She'd do it to me though*


----------



## randyaz

I couldnt use the other 4 letter word


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I lost my four letter word *


----------



## Bloodhound

Dracula's new bicycle seat cover


----------



## randyaz

awwwwww I just sniffed that seat cover


----------



## Bloodhound

I want to be the seat cover!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

GAWD! I hate post dental drip!!!


----------



## Turbophanx

Salvador Dali is back in the painting business again!!


----------



## Bloodhound

I would chew your neck off, if I could this thing off of my face!


----------



## lewlew

I fink ma bwaces ah oo ight!


----------



## Spooky1

Can you tell I've been eating raw onions?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I give new meaning to the phrase..chew your ass out*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

To vampires... This is a very strong come on.


----------



## randyaz

Im really just a dust mite at 100k magnification


----------



## NickG

the leg bone's connected to the hip bone.... see?


----------



## choman77034

Visine... Gets the RED out.


----------



## Spooky1

What do you mean I need a hair cut.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Funny, I thought I planted cabbages by the old tombstone last year, but all I got growin' is this.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

What's that up there?!?!


----------



## randyaz

Man...that last one really turned me inside out


----------



## RavenLunatic

*come on gimme my funny bone back*


----------



## randyaz

melts in your mouth...not in your hands


----------



## NickG

Look ma - no guts!


----------



## RavenLunatic

*When I need you in the night
And there's
Not a hope in sight
I wonder if youfeel
The fire in my eyes
*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Urinal cake... $1.50
Food coloring... $ .50
Pocket knife... $20.00

Watching the drunk eat the 'candy'... PRICELESS!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm meltiiiiiing!


----------



## RavenLunatic

*i wouldn't go through that door if i were you*


----------



## Spooky1

Can I just skip to rule #3


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Blooddrops keep fallin' on my head
Yes that does mean my eyes will soon be glowin' red
Dyin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna cause the pain by decomposin'*


----------



## Scottzilla

I told you never to pull that.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Dino?!?! Do i look like a pink dinosaur to you??*


----------



## randyaz

how do you expect me to win at thumb wrestling with those long fingers...come on...best two outta three


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Randy takes 'going commando' to a WHOLE NEW level!


----------



## randy2084

She turned me into a NEWT!


----------



## Scottzilla

I always wondered what Slash looked like without the glasses.


----------



## randy2084

For the LAST time...I am NOT Puff the Magic Dragon!


----------



## Spooky1

Did I put my lipstick on okay?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*com'ere and gimme a kiss, baby*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

com'ere and gimme a kiss, baby


----------



## RavenLunatic

*close the damned door already

you cheater you took mine lol*


----------



## Bloodhound

So you think you can dance?


----------



## rottincorps

Don't drink from the toilet when there's tidy bowl in there


----------



## RavenLunatic

*but, mom i didn't do it. why must you wear that when you spank me?*


----------



## NickG

Jack, have you seen the moon anywhere? I can't find it.


----------



## rottincorps

Clear eyes it gets the red out


----------



## lewlew

And introducing a new cast member to the Muppet Show....rottincorps!!!


----------



## Spooky1

One more time, the name is lewlew, not Skeletor


----------



## lewlew

Hey! Could you tip this stone forward for me? I...can't...quite...read...it.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

HELP! My necklace ate my face!!!


----------



## rottincorps

HEY! who didnt flush!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Gipetto skimped on the shellac. Pinnochio didn't age well... at ALL!


----------



## randyaz

owww...my hemroid


----------



## GothicCandle

"Is it hot in here!?"


----------



## Bushenstine

LOL This is funny!!

But I don't know what to say about your avatar Gothic Candle.


----------



## rottincorps

Ever had that burning felling of hemroids?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Henry Krant really wanted his drivers license picture to turn out well, but his raging hemerhoids flared up at the wrong time as usual.


----------



## Spooky1

What do you think, is my breath graveyard fresh?


----------



## rottincorps

Lorrain Bobbit! I thought you cut the other heads off


----------



## tonguesandwich

Crack ain't bad for you! Look at me, I am fine!


----------



## rottincorps

The sandwich that tastes you back


----------



## Spooky1

Marty Feldman stars in "The Rottincorps Story"


----------



## rottincorps

It not only attracts flies, It can catch them in its mouth.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Honey, what'd I do this time? Why'd you throw breakfast in my face?And did it have to be hot?*


----------



## Spooky1

This weeks episode: Demons in Love. (Dang Raven you change your avatar more often than politicians change their positions)


----------



## RavenLunatic

*where's my breakfast?

Spooky, who said changing positions was a bad thing lol? this is it for the avatar changes. Just had to find something that fit. *


----------



## randyaz

So the darkside of Darla the Duck came forth as she unfurled her wings and squatted to pee


----------



## lewlew

*turns on the catwalk* 
And here we have Randy. Randy sports the latest design in the fall
collection. A coat no pervert should be without.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the headlines today, a kabuki experiment goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Bloodhound's family stops by for a visit...


----------



## rottincorps

and this is a picture of your col-in


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be sure your eyes are fully open when instilling medicinal eye drops.


----------



## Spooky1

Who let the (Blue) Dogs Out!!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

Ever feel like everthing just goes over your head?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I used to have a nice smile... Then the termites came along...


----------



## Spooky1

I spy with my blood red eye .....


----------



## Mazz

Do I look like a fire hydrant?Damn dog.


----------



## dynoflyer

"Red Paint"? Darn, without my glasses I thought it said ROGAINE!


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Isn't this place great or what? It looks like it was decorated by Klowns R Us.*


----------



## rottincorps

If i ever catch that Edge Alien guy I'm going to crap on his head......never more.......Dam I hate that!


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Do not look up when looney birds are flying overhead. *


----------



## Spooky1

My back itches.... a little to left. Aaahhhh that's the spot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can anyone tell me what the letters are behind my head?


----------



## rottincorps

Walking the person ,walking the person......


----------



## NickG

MAN! I hate this part of a physical exam


----------



## rottincorps

Why are my eyes red? ....come on ma! ...I don't smoke that.....I'm just tired or there's dust in the air ,,,Ya that's it ..........we got any chips I'm hungry


----------



## bignick

uh...Hi....I'm hear for the gang bang.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst! There's a sale at Penney's!)


----------



## bignick

We Smell BACON!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I smell CHEESEBURGERS!

lol, bignick!


----------



## Spooky1

I smell Peppers, Sgt. Pepper's


----------



## bignick

Does this tombstone make me look fat?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hehehehe... I just farted.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...I don't waaant...anybody else...when I think about you I touch myself, OOOyeayea."


----------



## DeathTouch

Palin for Vice President?


----------



## Spooky1

DT Phone Home.


----------



## lewlew

"Whoaaaaaaaa! I think a worm just crawled up my ***. And you thought a visit to the proctologist was bad!"


----------



## DeathTouch

I promise to lower your taxes.


----------



## bignick

Pull my finger...seriously


----------



## DeathTouch

He's got Betty Davis eyes. Everyone sing!


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone know how to turn this dang glowing finger off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whose bright idea was it to visit the La Brea Tar Pits?!?


----------



## NickG

you've lost your cat? tsk tsk, what a shame... haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## Bloodhound

aahhh! So thats what a red hot poker feels like.


----------



## randyaz

all i want for xmas is my 2 front teeth...my 2 front teeth

so iiiiiii can whistle merry christmas


----------



## frstvamp1r

After his Gastric Bypass Surgery, randy kept showing all his friends how "good" he looks


----------



## rottincorps

My hemorrhoids are killing me


----------



## Bloodhound

Agh!!! crap you found me!


----------



## bignick

Do i have anything stuck in my teeth?


----------



## DeathTouch

We replaced this man's regular coffee with brand X coffee. Lets see what happens shall we.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"...and there's a forclosure...and there's another one. And another, oh look! Another forclosed home!"


----------



## DeathTouch

I am sorry honey. I didn't think my dog would go after your purse like that.


----------



## bignick

I wonder what happens if i touch the light on the bug zapper?


----------



## DeathTouch

They say big hands big feet. But what about the nose.


----------



## lewlew

Damn! I think I've been soaking my hands in that green Palmolive crap for *TOO* long!


----------



## DeathTouch

"Its time to get things started on the Muppet show tonight." (Singing)


----------



## NickG

Mmmm... must touch... glowing nipple...


----------



## rottincorps

Got any thing for extra strength pink eye?


----------



## DeathTouch

Someone has a saggy diaper that leaks.


----------



## bignick

Okay, i selected debit now what?


----------



## Bloodhound

mmmmmmmm, Moms baking pie.


----------



## bignick

OH MY GOD!!!!! This Is My Song!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

ssshhh.. The porn is right over there.


----------



## lewlew

You can yell at me until you're blue in the face.....oh...wait.


----------



## randyaz

as your next president i promise to will bring the world bliss, bliss i tell you


----------



## dionicia

I heard about losing yer shirt in the stock market but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

What? This old thing?


----------



## dionicia

It's the new and improved game of Operation.


----------



## rottincorps

Put OJ in my cell ....I got a bone for him


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Luciano Pavarotti looked like shortly after hitting a high G.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was that masked man, I mean dog?


----------



## rottincorps

Recolaaaaa


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, rottin! And in that same vein....


YODEL-A-HEE-HOOOOOOO!


----------



## Spooky1

lol, I'll run with this.


Hoooooooooooooowl! (In 3 part Harmony!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I'm the Barber of Seville. Figaro, Figarooooooo!"


----------



## Spooky1

We'll show the Dog Whisperer who's the Alpha dog.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Archie the gravedigger's arthritis was acting up something fierce... so he only buried Spooky 2 feet deep.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Ahhhh a fire on a cold October morning. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

When the Ark of the Covenant was unveiled, Moses was horrified to find that the two cherubim had been placed in what could only be described as a "compromising position".


----------



## bignick

"There she was justa walking down the street singing..DOO ADIDI DIDI DUM DIDI DOO"


----------



## Spooky1

Peeking though a hole into the girls locker room. Now I wouldn't do a thing like that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Guess my mother was right... if I make a mean face at someone then my face will freeze like that.


----------



## bignick

Why yes, I do use Herbal essence.


----------



## Fangs

Smile, with this eye I can see everything you're doing right now! (LOL)


----------



## RavenLunatic

*you sure you want me to open wide?*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Look up in the sky!! its a, its a... What is that?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

After that embarassing faux pas, Thomas the vampire had his coffin monogrammed to avoid any further confusion!


----------



## RoxyBlue

With the aid of a transmission electron microscope, one can see fascinating details of the humble dust mite.


----------



## bignick

"om Nom Nom Nom Nom!!!"


----------



## lewlew

"Wouldn't you like to know what I'm thinking...right...now?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Who stole my old avatar?"


----------



## Spooky1

See how well the doggie teeth whitener strips work.


----------



## bignick

I was like OMG!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know something you don't know, nyah, nyah, nyah, nyah, nyah!


----------



## Fangs

BACON! We smell Bacon!!!


----------



## Firedawg

My exwife after midnight...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Firedawg unveils the latest invention - a Stealth Avatar!


----------



## rottincorps

The Three dog Night's new CD All tided up


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, for the last time, I am not the Burgermeister from that Christmas cartoon.


----------



## lewlew

I've heard of trying to rub your belly and pat your HEAD at the same time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

OOOWWWW! Who stuck this in my HEAD?!?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Oooooo... look... there is a hydrant we haven't pee'd on yet.


----------



## DeathTouch

Its not nice to fool with mother nature. (Sounds of lightning in background)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

toxic boooger (sounds of fingers flicking)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Damn, that old tennis elbow is acting up again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful"


----------



## Spooky1

Hey who painted my dogs blue?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ouch! The dog is biting my toe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amy Brown's fairies can't hold a candle to me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Here kitty, kitty, kitty. Let's play. Muhahahaha.


----------



## rottincorps

does this dress make me look fat


----------



## Lady Nyxie

But I wore my best tuxedo and top hat.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I'm wearing a bra........it's just cold


----------



## arcuhtek

Can you refer me to a dentist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try pinning MY ears back, punk!


----------



## arcuhtek

So what exactly are these crest white strips for again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now here we have an example of someone who has not yet learned how properly to apply mascara.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What dogs look like when you're color blind.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ever since that stroke my smile just isn't the same.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the feel of silk and velvet against my skin.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

If we pull really hard maybe we can get the leaning tower of Piza to stand back up. Come on boys, put your back into it.


----------



## rottincorps

nothing comes between me and my Jordache jeans


----------



## rottincorps

Welcome to Wall-Mart .....I work in the tooth brush department


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eyes Provided by Joe's Taxidermy & Ping Pong Shop


----------



## Spooky1

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder, 
Fighting all who rob or plunder 
Underdogs, Underdogs.


----------



## rottincorps

do you feel the weight of your bills are just pulling you down?........


----------



## blacklightmike

Behold, the originator of trickle down economics, and the 40th president of these United States...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Now here we have a particularly gruesome case presenting with flesh eating bacteria...


----------



## Spooky1

Is the bill collector hounding you, are you feeling blue?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"I want my gravestone to have a unique vase for my visitors to leave flowers in."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cthulhu debates getting up and starting his day...


----------



## Spooky1

Do I have dead things stuck between my teeth?


----------



## randyaz

help... Im buried and I cant get up


----------



## Spooky1

See anything you like?


----------



## rottincorps

Ichabod I'll get you............now where did that dam horse go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this hat make my eyes look fat?


----------



## rottincorps

kibbles and bits....kibbles and bits....kibbles and bits....


----------



## Spooky1

Look deep into my eyes, you're getting sleepy, you are under my power ...... now cluck like a chicken.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feed me, FEED MEEEE!!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

Fred is that you............HEY STOP SNIFFING MY BUTT!


----------



## Bloodhound

Look, look, Is that Santa?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like me to sing "Blue Christmas"?


----------



## Mazz

Cool.....no panties!


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I should try Rogain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(cough) Damn it, I am NOT (cough) a recycling bin (cough)!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hold on a sec, guys-- I think we're missing some legs!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's my impression of Spooky1's avatar.


----------



## rottincorps

I'm not a soccer ball


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not a lawn cookie anymore!


----------



## The_Caretaker

I told he would give us a funny face if we bit him there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you like my metallic long johns?


----------



## Tequila325

Omg
Cat


----------



## rottincorps

Paper or plastic........i said burlap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I did NOT need to see FE in his grape smugglers!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

I going to hold my breath till you let me have my way


----------



## RoxyBlue

My glaucoma is really bothering me today.


----------



## rottincorps

What do you guys want to do........Hey look Its Obama ....lets go hump his leg...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone have my Visine? Anyone????????????????


----------



## rottincorps

Boy I sure could use some X-lax , prune juice or a good old fashioned enema right now...........any body got some fiber!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm ready for my closeup Mr. DeMille.


----------



## rottincorps

Boy she really meant it.....when she said if I go out with the guys she would take my head off.......


----------



## lewlew

If you do that long enough...you'll go blind!


----------



## Spooky1

Do I have something in my ear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's fun to catch snowflakes on your tongue.


----------



## Don Givens

RoxyBlue said:


> It's fun to catch snowflakes on your tongue.


That was a good one Roxyblue.

Spot, Bowser, and Bandit get ready to knockoff another Pets Supply Plus


----------



## Spooky1

Has anyone seen my eyeballs?


----------



## Don Givens

Wow. That guacamole dip was really spicy.


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, that hair remover was really powerful.


----------



## The_Caretaker

AHHHHH Your standing on my ..........


----------



## rottincorps

I'm going to were your head as a hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rottincorps reacts to the news that, as of December 12, 2008, he officially became half a Post Whore.


----------



## rottincorps

YAAAAAAAA!..........WAAAAAAHOOOO!............ok I'm over it....


See that guy above us .....My cousin took that picture when I bit him in the butt last week....


----------



## The_Caretaker

Who just goosed Me!


----------



## Spooky1

Why won't this lantern work....why is there a head in my lantern?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Who switched the alarm clock to "loud"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I pledge allegiance....wait a sec, my pantyhose is slipping"


----------



## Don Givens

Look fellas. That lady's pantyhose are slipping.


----------



## rottincorps

Why do people call me bone head?


----------



## Don Givens

Please Grandma, close your bedroom door when you are changing.


----------



## rottincorps

this is what happens when you eat beans by candle light


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Aaaaahhhhhh! It's almost midnight... I'm about to turn back into my old self.


----------



## Spooky1

ooops I think I peed myself


----------



## rottincorps

"Cough"......."cough"........hack.....pitoooo.......fur ball...


----------



## Don Givens

Police released this mug shot, after Johnny Depp (who is portraying The Mad Hatter in Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland) was arrested for DUI while still in character.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't had a single decent gig since that starring role in "The Screaming Skull" in 1958!


----------



## Don Givens

Broke and desperate the three-headed bulldog decides to go into town and sell his Yellow Submarine memorabilia.


----------



## Spooky1

Look deep into my eyes .... Ooops I mean deep into my eye sockets.


----------



## Don Givens

John McCain reacts to the news that his children voted for Barrack Obama.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Is this smile big enough for you?


----------



## Spooky1

Why is there a big black letter "C" following me?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Step right up! Throw the coin in the dead guy's mouth! Only twenty-five cents!


----------



## Don Givens

Yes Aunt Bea, that thong does make your butt look fat.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm next in line for a face transplant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just had my face transplanted.


----------



## Don Givens

Honey, did you wash the dog with my blue jeans again.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey I wasn't done using my face, I want it back.


----------



## Don Givens

Ha Ha look at that bonehead above me. It looks like he got a haircut and a shave from Freddie Kruger


----------



## rottincorps

my name is Richard cranium


----------



## RoxyBlue

Upon awakening from surgery, Rottincorps was stunned to find that his new prosthetic eyes were actually ping pong balls.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

We're off to see the wizard...


----------



## Draik41895

hey,whys that moon stuck in my hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Throw me a frikkin' bone here!


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Throw me a frikkin' bone here!


 ROTFLMAO


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I told you I had PMS and that you should just walk away before someone (you) gets hurt.


----------



## Don Givens

Raised in a nudist colony, she was rather embarrased to be seen in clothing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ah, yes, I remember seeing Nyx in her nudist column days.


----------



## Don Givens

Born to hand-jive, baby, 
Born to hand-jive baby- yeah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Use ACME Brand Facial Clay regularly and enjoy a silky-smooth complexion in just 90 days, guaranteed! ACME Brand - for the skin you love to touch!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Would you hurry up... the corner with the cat poop is just up ahead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lady nyxie stood on the cliff with the dark moon rising behind her...the night belonged to her


----------



## Don Givens

When I find the person who put the purple dye in my showerhead I'm going to make them wish they had never been born.


----------



## Spooky1

Just 20 minutes a day with Acme Miracle Skull polish and you can shine like me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I asked you to suck my toe, not bite it.


----------



## lewlew

"Dammit Batman! If you get that batarang stuck in my hair one more time!!!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know I put that wallet in one of these pockets!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey which one of you farted.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

It's the clip that was cut from the Christmas Carol.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'll never tell where I hid Santa.


----------



## rottincorps

Summers eve.......It"s like a breath of fresh air


----------



## scareme

I wish those damn kids would quit playing ring and run. I'm trying to watch my show.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No! Dang it! For the last time I am not a dude! I am a girl!


----------



## scareme

rotflmao Can't we all just play together nice? No? Then I''l have to kill you.


----------



## debbie5

"E is the top line...
then F,P..
T...O..Z..

L...is it F?? E..D...
Doc, I need new contacts...."


----------



## Spooky1

I need to pick an Avatar.


----------



## debbie5

(lol)


----------



## debbie5

there...all better.


----------



## Spooky1

I finally got myself an Avatar, and another one, and maybe a few more to come!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH DEBBIE5's AVATAR CHANGES!!!!!!!! AAARRRRGGGHHHHH!


----------



## debbie5

OKAY OKAY!! So I didn't like the first one....I like this one, although it looks more like Wormy T than me...LOL.


----------



## scareme

Miss New York 2009


----------



## rottincorps

I am the count, and I love counting.....1....2....3...bats in my hall.....4....5....6...bats in my hall...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Man, did I have a rough night last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Tame those flyaway tresses with Acme brand conditioner - for hair you love to touch!"


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think that toilet bowl blue stuff will ever come out of our fur?


----------



## debbie5

Einstein is back, and he's NOT happy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The art of face transplanting is still in its infancy and hence prone to some unexpected results....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hehehehe... Roxy just made a funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Maybe getting a breast implant and hip replacement surgery done at the same time wasn't such a good idea."


----------



## rottincorps

Ive herd of getting the blues........but this is going a little too far...


----------



## scareme

"Stop me if you've heard this one...How do you get a USC graduate to leave your front porch? You pay for the pizza."


----------



## rottincorps

this is not a Library so if your not going to buy that magazine, you must go......GO NOW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I have no idea why my mouth is open... nothing shocks me anymore.


----------



## Spooky1

Some day I'm going to save enough money to be colorized.


----------



## scareme

Hey! Can somebody give me a hand here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Knew I should have taken off that eye mask before sunbathing!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody got some dog bones?


----------



## scareme

Do you think this is my color?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think anyone will notice the post-production FX on my gaze?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, really, I am a smurf.


----------



## rottincorps

I want to Drink Your Blood


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What? You want to drink my blood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, it's cold! When is that damn bus going to get here?!?!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hehehehe... quick run. Maybe he won't notice we pee'd on his leg.


----------



## Spooky1

Do you suffer from "feminine" itching?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Help me! Help meeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Quick, catch that smurf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Bullet-proof vest - check. Hip holster with .357 Magnum - check. Okay, now let''s go kick some a$$!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

There goes Papa Smurf... after him!


----------



## Don Givens

Damn ...... no matter what I do, I can't tame this cowlick.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"IIIIIIIII ain't got no booooooody!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love red.


----------



## Don Givens

Anybody have any gum? I have to get this belly button lint taste out of my mouth.


----------



## lewlew

Hey, look! It's that guy from the colon cleansing infomercial!


----------



## Don Givens

O Solo Mio


----------



## rottincorps

And this is what I get for always staring at the food in the microwave....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rottincorps finds that the "gift" of X-ray vision is not such a good gift after all.


----------



## Don Givens

When the dogs saw the uppity poddle fall through the open manhole cover, they laughed so hard they turned blue.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I need a better moisturizer.


----------



## Don Givens

Look .... up in the sky..... its a bird, its a plane... its .....yeck... spit.... cough.... gag oh gross its a bird


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at last...he's got a shiny forehead!


----------



## lewlew

Jeez! At least they could have drawn me with fuller lips! That pouty look is so "in" right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Et tu, Brute


----------



## RoxyBlue

The moron who corpsed me painted my eyes white! How the hell am I supposed to see anything?!?!?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's so darn funny?


----------



## Draik41895

my,what big teeth you have


----------



## Spooky1

And you thought dog breath was bad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ahhhh! don't leave me here!


----------



## Spooky1

What do you mean purples not a good coloring for me?


----------



## Don Givens

Would you people please keep it down up there? I'm trying to rest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If the Wicked Queen asks me one more time "Who's the fairest in the land?', I'm going to bite her frikkin' nose off!


----------



## Don Givens

"pant, pant, pant give us the nose, give us the nose, please give us the nose"


----------



## sharpobject

"three more days til Halloween, Halloween, Halloween - three more days til Halloween, Silver 
Shamrock".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

If i had eyes balls, i'd be watching you


----------



## Don Givens

Well the dentist said if I don't start flossing between victims, I'm going to end up with false fangs before I'm 50.


----------



## rottincorps

so this is what happens to you when you eat Mexican food by candle light


----------



## The_Caretaker

Dang what is that smell did something die or did you have mexican food?


----------



## bignick

Oops i crapped my pants


----------



## Spooky1

I just peed in Dr. Frankenstein's coffee.


----------



## scareme

"AAHHH, the garage door just closed on my fingers!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Do not disturb me now, can't you see I am in deep thought?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i am the queen of all dark fairies....what do you want?


----------



## rottincorps

Oh my gosh..mmmm boy I sure hope I pass this thing soon...mmmmmmm


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'm so shocked I don't know what to say.


----------



## rottincorps

after eating biscuits and gravy, It probably wasn't a good idea to drink all that prune juice.....I need to go NOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why didn't you give me eyelids, God?!?! WWHHHHHYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cerberus is always so hard to walk.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I am smiling!


----------



## Monk

my dress? oh this old thing.


----------



## rottincorps

....these are not the droids your looking for....


----------



## Monk

I'm Awake I'm Awake!


----------



## rottincorps

when you can remove the twig from my hand you can leave


----------



## Monk

Look into my eyes.


----------



## rottincorps

Dam....it's cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish the dentist had given me a lower plate.


----------



## Monk

Sit! I said sit!


----------



## rottincorps

just think on more year and I can start talking


----------



## Monk

...putting on the Ritz!


----------



## rottincorps

...if one more guy tries to hit on me .....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You can't hypnotize me.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm ready for the Cha Cha competition.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Aaaaahhhhhhhh Nyx is going to Cha Cha!!!

... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish my ride would get here - it's COLD!


----------



## rottincorps

hurry .......there goes the mail man


----------



## Monk

the sky is falling!


----------



## Spooky1

Psst, little girl, would like to see what's under my robe.


----------



## Adam I

Hey buddy how about a drink?


----------



## Monk

airport security is getting ridiculus


----------



## Spooky1

Will chant for food.


----------



## rottincorps

psssssst! a little help.....


----------



## The_Caretaker

God I hate prostate exams, but damn your finger is cold.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Stay close. Don't get behind. The gates to hell are right up around this bend.


----------



## Monk

Does this skirt make me look fat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this cowl make my head look fat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Roxy is always so embarrassed at the vet's office due to her......uhm.......rather unusual pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this haircut make my cheeks look fat?


----------



## Spooky1

Let us out or we'll leave you a present on the floor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you mean, "there's a tombstone behind your head"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did anyone remember to bring 3 baggies for the blue poop this time?


----------



## scareme

I am happy, this is me smiling.


----------



## Spooky1

Why does this damn light shine in my eyes everywhere I go?


----------



## scareme

Is that a garage door coming down, cutting my body in half?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Can we please cut the drama?! If you're upset just tell me.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, got the eyelids out of the way, now if I can just get that damn contact lens in.....


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The Blue Meanies walk their dogs on the deck of the Yellow Submarine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My school picture didn't turn out too great due to my acne and the broken light bulb.


----------



## Monstermaker

That's it... I've had it with all the "bald" jokes......Hair Club for Men, here I come...!


----------



## Don Givens

Even though they gave him terrible heartburn, Taz just couldn't resist a juicy jack-o-latern.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hair Club for Men decides their new spokesperson just isn't working out.


----------



## Don Givens

Here at the Three Mile Island Pet Shop we have many lovable and unique pets to chooses from.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why does everyone think my passport pic is disturbing??


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, I do have the Blues


----------



## Don Givens

You know you make me want to SHOUT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm not sure I want to upgrade to HDTV


----------



## DarkLore

Look...I've got a chocolate Richard Simmons in my stocking.


----------



## Don Givens

Whoopi Goldberg is one of only a handful of people who have won Academy, Emmy, Grammy, and Tony Awards.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Damn the sales man he said that this hair tonic would grow hair on a bowling ball, yet I see nothing on my skull.


----------



## rottincorps

Hi-didley-dee, an actors life a me


----------



## Bloodhound

Look! Its a bird, it's a plane, it's, it's,........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bloodhound sadly comes to realize that the red warty extensions on his upper lip are not quite the chick magnet he'd thought they would be.


----------



## Don Givens

Quit staining on the leash you idiot. You're choking all of us.


----------



## Monk

How much longer do I have to wait until they call my number?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Good one, Monk)

I wonder if anyone realizes I'm wearing fishnet stockings under this robe?


----------



## Don Givens

Well over 5,000 posts and she hasn't stopped once to let us take a pee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which way to the hayfields?


----------



## Draik41895

how did we turn into three blind dogs?!?!?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't see a damn thing with these new colored contacts!


----------



## Draik41895

presenting,the blue dog group!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, you can have one more Milkbone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(coughing) - Damn, I hate it when TOTs kick mulch in my face!


----------



## hlmn

WE envy Cerebus


----------



## The_Caretaker

Does it look like I've been sitting in front of a monitor too long?


----------



## hlmn

I've been waiting an eternity for a refill on this mug


----------



## Draik41895

hey kid,wanna have a little fun?Kid: not mj!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Personally, I don't care for Kibbles 'n' Bits. Gimme RAW MEAT!!!


----------



## Don Givens

Look there's a guy with a camera. Let's go hump that volkswagon and maybe we'll get on You Tube.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Joan Rivers was eliminated this week on Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## Don Givens

According to Guiness, Johnny Thunder holds the record for the most severe case of "Blue Balls" ever recorded.


----------



## hlmn

Does this robe make me look fat?


----------



## randyaz

ohhh crap...I do look like michael jackson


----------



## Dark Angel 27

see? i don't have anything to hide!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, this new foundation by Maybelline seems to be a little on the blue side.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you bring three poopie bags?


----------



## lewlew

"Domo arigato, Mr. Roboto..."


----------



## randy2084

HEY....That HURTS!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK I look like Octomom, so what???


----------



## Spooky1

I held my breath until I turned blue, and I stayed blue.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I may be dead, but I can still sing OPERAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lewlew

That is the LAST time I let those cosmetic counter girls spray me with that sh**!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Frackin ghosts... For the last time... I AM NOT PACMAN!!!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn that H.P. Lovecraft guy! He's totally blown my cover!


----------



## Monk

grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dr Morbius

Total celibacy, Vow of silence, no electricity, bake bread all day, memorize Bible. Yup, life is goooood!


----------



## lewlew

"OOOOOOOOklahoma, where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain."


----------



## RoxyBlue

(good one, lewlew)

"Noooooo!!!! Not the knife again!!!!!"


----------



## Monk

Don't worry we don't bite, well, at least two of us doesn't bite.


----------



## lewlew

Damn...superglued my hands to my elbows again.


----------



## pyro

awwwwwwwwwwwww my eye


----------



## randy2084

Sometimes that approaching light is dawn...
Sometimes it is an oncoming train...

But it also could be Grinning Death coming to take you away!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Randy prepares for his audition for a role in the kabuki theater presentation of "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"


----------



## randy2084

Here we see the short-lived Hanna-Barbera character, Cerberus,
which sadly, did not do well with initial test audiences, especially
young children.


----------



## Monk

Sucking blood gives me a bad case of the winds.


----------



## rottincorps

We are the first boys in the hood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, I gotta stop staying up reading so late. It's ruining my eyes!


----------



## Scottzilla

Coooooooookie Crisp!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Beanie, can I borrow your cap?


----------



## Draik41895

Hey,you ever wondered how were all on one collar?


----------



## Monk

Turn off that vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Draik41895

i need not a vacuum!all is pure to me!


----------



## Monk

do I have something in my teeth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not sure brown is a good color for me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My condo association wants to ban my pretty but I don't know why....


----------



## Monk

Let's see how long I can hold my breath.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Do you think I could pass for a taller Yoda?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

someone leave a window open?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I work with Flesh Eating Bacteria? Why, no, why do you ask?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

can I get out of this mud spa now?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What do you mean I look a little rough this morning?


----------



## scareme

It's better not to mess with a witch with PMS.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm going to bite my laundry woman, she put too much starch in my collar again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....point us toward Michael Vick...we'll do the rest!


----------



## rottincorps

do we have enough room for some more people in the picture


----------



## slightlymad

Any one seen my bridge?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Just call me "The Dark Lord"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, why do they build women's restrooms with so few stalls? I gotta go NOW!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

When are they going to make tooth whitening products for dogs?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

One last breath before I go back underground.


----------



## joker

Maybe if I put my right hand here I won't have any "wardrobe failures"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Poor Joker experienced for the first time what it feels like to have the bathroom seat slam down on his wee-wee.


----------



## Dragonomine

Slap me some skin!


----------



## Monk

Does anyone have any skin moisturizer?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Geez, having such fair skin and having to cover up in the dead of summer sure does stink!


----------



## Monk

this humidity wreaks havoc on my hair


----------



## Lady Nyxie

It is a robe, not a dress.


----------



## Monk

that beef and bean burrito isn't sitting well.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Does this robe make my butt look fat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know I've got some spare change in one of these pockets!


----------



## Monk

damn these leash laws.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey! You aren't supposed to be able to see me under my invisibility cloak.


----------



## Monk

I love slow dancing with my invisible friend.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm saving up my money to have Ted Turner colorize my photo.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I get the feeling i'm just your door mat!


----------



## Dragonomine

Remember, don't feed the gremlin after midnight and don't get him wet.


----------



## Monk

Do you think Visine will help my dry eye?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A lone hooded figure waits quietly in the shadows...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, let me tell them how many posts Roxy has now.

No, let me.

No, it's my turn... you told them last time.


----------



## Monk

I'm feeling a bit queezy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"When Cameron was in Egypt's land....let my Cameron go."


----------



## randy2084

Oh no...I think you've got the SWINE FLU!


----------



## Monk

Sharon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waiting for the bus.


----------



## Dragonomine

Escape from the Ghost Busters again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting clumps in my mascara!


----------



## Monk

woof woof woof


----------



## Spooky1

Help someone coated my robe in monster mud. I can't move!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"ma nah ma nah"


----------



## Dragonomine

They killed Kenny!!! Ba$tards!


----------



## Joiseygal

Look into my eyes you are getting sleepy...very sleepy!


----------



## randyaz

if my eye offendes thee...pluck it out


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm getting really good at this flashing thing * ~F-L-A-S-H~* Oh crap I forgot my jewels at home!


----------



## Monk

Pink eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

If I hold a few branches in my hands, will I be able to convince people that I am a tree?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I pick your pine cones?


----------



## Spooky1

I spy with my Dragon eye .. something that starts with ...


----------



## Joiseygal

Open wide.....I think you need a root canal!


----------



## Spooky1

If you think I look bad, you should see the other guy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Roxy... I told you that it tickles when you suck my big toe... stop it, stop it... stop it.


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh gosh my private parts are exposed I have to cover them quickly!


----------



## Monk

I hate putting my make up on while I drive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea where they hid the fly on this outfit!


----------



## Monk

this is what I call the Alpo glow!


----------



## Joiseygal

Let the force be with you...Darth Vader you are my father!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

This is what you look like when you wake up the next morning at a weekend long NJ/PA mnt. Be warned.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...you will scare people away from NJ/PA make and takes!

Wonder Women is my cousin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey Gal - our latest poster child for the "Why You Should Carefully Read the Directions on Aerosol Spray Paint Cans before Use" Campaign.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hurry up!!! I wanna go lift my leg on that guy's head that is sticking out in front of that tombstone.


----------



## Don Givens

I don't want anybody else.
When I think about you, I touch myself.


----------



## Monk

still waiting


----------



## Lady Nyxie

If I stand really still maybe they will think I am a tree trunk and pass right by.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Dammit I forgot my cell again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate wearing long johns made of duct tape!


----------



## Dragonomine

Tell me honestly. Too much collegen in the lips this time?


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmmm...cool I can see through the hole in the girls locker room. Whoa...she's a hot dragon!!!


----------



## Spooky1

What do you mean the Zombie walk was last week?


----------



## Dragonomine

Very funny. Now can you bury the rest of me?


----------



## The_Caretaker

I see you!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Here, birdie, birdie, birdie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrapped in a thin shawl, Lady Nyxie waits patiently while her dogs do their business.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Whew! Which one of you guys has a party in their butt? I'm outta here!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm freezing my butt off out here in this skimpy dress. Can I go inside now.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

It was 3 days before the family finally remembered they'd left Uncle Stan buried up to his neck at the beach.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this outfit make me look like a sleestack?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yummmy... let's get those lemon-flavored lemmings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am Queen of all I survey!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wowwweeee! There is that hottie Nyx.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sh!t, it's those damn pesky blue dogs again! Where's my taser?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> Sh!t, it's those damn pesky blue dogs again! Where's my taser?


Too freakin' funny.

I heard Betson's is having a sale, let's go.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

RoxyBlue said:


> Does this outfit make me look like a sleestack?


(lol I knew it was only a matter of time before that happened. )

I feel so naked without my belt.


----------



## Spooky1

Ghoul Friday's shark eye transplant was a success.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Oh, no! Only how many weekends left until Halloween?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Artist's rendering of the infamous Lady Nyxie "wardrobe malfunction" incident at halftime, Haunt Bowl 2008.


----------



## rottincorps

They all say I'm so obvious, that they can always tell what I'm thinking......Why is that?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Although they loved the Count, 'Sesame Street' test audiences did not respond well to Mort the Mortician.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My chocolate souffle didn't turn out so great.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'd like to take a closer look at you, but they forgot to give me a neck.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

ALWAYS wear your seatbelt!!!


----------



## Monk

peek a boo


----------



## Bone To Pick

HELP!! I've been ROBED!!


----------



## Monk

airport security is getting ridiculus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Around Easter time, you can find little chocolate monks in area candy stores.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hey look! There's that guy with the snausage overalls.


----------



## Dragonomine

^ the missing link


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Look deep into my eye.


----------



## Dragonomine

That Aqua Net hair spray really works!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who glued Hershey's kisses around my eyes?!?!?!


----------



## Bone To Pick

When a similarly-named band hit the big time, Three Blue Dog Night's dream ended.


----------



## Spooky1

Long before anyone ever thought to implant computer chips in a brain, Bone to Pick had a vacuum tube implanted in his brain.


----------



## Joiseygal

So do you think your dentist can take a look at this darn wisdom tooth?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, I was riding my motorcycle without a helmet, how did you know.


----------



## Joiseygal

Unfortunately I ignored the saying on my tombstone...Rest In Peace!


----------



## Bone To Pick

The final contest for America's Next Top Model had tragic results.


----------



## scareme

I think I've been on this diet long enough now.


----------



## Joiseygal

I knew I shouldn't of left those swimming goggles on while I was tanning now I look ridiculous!!!


----------



## randyaz

Ive got my out for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Randyaz prepares to leap off his roof and soar like a bird.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

It's raining AGAIN... I have to go potty.


----------



## IshWitch

Merlot anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

IshWitch practices her imitation of Lady Nyxie's pose.


----------



## Bone To Pick

One night the veterinary dentist had a horrible nightmare...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The tiny microscopic creatures known as "rotifers" come in an amazing variety of shapes.


----------



## rottincorps

I told you if we keep eating smerffs we would turn blue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm gonna smack the next person who asks me if I were a nutcracker in a previous life!


----------



## Joiseygal

Next time our owner thinks its a good idea to bring us to the groomer and dye our fur blue I will bite her head off!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Next time I say "I'll keep my eye out for it", understand it's just a term, and not literally.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, there's a sale at Penneys!


----------



## Kaoru

three evil dogs are better then one.


----------



## Spooky1

Mask? I'm not wearing a mask.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 waits patiently for snowflakes to fall so he can catch them on his tongue, reliving a fond childhood memory and not remembering that it's July,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Three Stooges remake ended up pretty weird.......


----------



## Devils Chariot

I pity the fool who stole my chains!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...must...become....post whore!


----------



## GothicCandle

"I'm blue abba dee abba di"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the itsy bitsy spider was no match for me!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I'm the lovechild of ArchAngel from the Xmen and Grimace from McDonalds.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

guess which one I am...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Unbeknownst to him, Don's trip to the proctologist was captured on film by TMZ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr Chicken's proctologist takes a deep breath and gets into the zen of the moment before performing the exam.


----------



## rottincorps

Were the original three dog night


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the alcohol finally got to fred and he never saw the angry villagers comming for him! ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Joiseygal

Sure we thought cartoon characters were safe until the Dark Angel Vampire took out the nation and left us all for dead!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

"Oh ya must-a been-a beautiful baby..."


----------



## The Archivist

200 miles to go and this damn broom has given me a wedgie!!


----------



## rottincorps

Mystery guest sine in now


----------



## Joiseygal

If I stare any harder I think my eyes will come out of my head.


----------



## randyaz

I managed to curl my eye lashes without putting out both my eyes but now i think my mascara is running


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wanna buy a watch?


----------



## rottincorps

we got to stop eating smurfs .........I think were turning blue


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My dental work is going to cost how much?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie strikes a pose hoping to win a spot in the next Pantene shampoo commercial.


----------



## rottincorps

I got to go!.I got to go! I GOT TO GO NOW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

They are... pee'ing on my leg... didn't you hear them when they told you to stop cause they had to go?

(Sorry to pull you into this one Roxy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie laughs quietly at the sight of Rottincorps being peed on by three blue dogs


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ahhhh that Spooky1 is out to get us again!!!

(Yes, she does get a good giggle out of that)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Now watch what I can do with my dentures out!!


----------



## rottincorps

Does anybody remember taking this picture


----------



## Lady Nyxie

It's what time of the night? I have been on this forum for how long? Holy cow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can't you see I'm showering! (in the blood of virgins, but still showering!)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sometimes, Doc, I can't shake this "blue" feeling I get.


----------



## Joiseygal

I never knew Crystal Gale was my long lost sister.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you think this looks bad, you should see the other guy!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Let me, let me at that postman!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I left my heart in San Fransisco...
And my skull near my coffin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleeping arachnids only LOOK cute!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Blue dogs wearing sunglasses...maybe I SHOULDN'T have done the purple acid?!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Drunken cons are the BEST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder discovered to his dismay that drinking beer while using spray paint was not the wisest idea he ever had.


----------



## sparky

Ha..Ha..Ha... so this is what happens when you eat "Blues Clues" for lunch!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

wasn't your hump on the other side?


----------



## sparky

My brother is Burgermeister Meisterburger!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sed-A-GIVE!?!?!?!


----------



## sparky

my brother!!


----------



## Spooky1

I really wish you wear something other than a berka, Igor.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

There's only how many weekends left until Halloween?


----------



## rottincorps

fresh as a summer breeze


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Why didn't someone TELL ME that I was eating Taco Bell's new LAVA Taco?!?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Maybe Mom was right when she said, "You boys just won't be happy until someone gets hurt, will you?"


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Lady Nyxie..more than a lil trixie!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Maybe if I go monochromatic they won't find me.


----------



## KStone

Are my bra straps showing? Really, tell me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Do I have spinach in my teeth?


----------



## KStone

This black moon does nothing for my highlights. Really it doesn't


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, that new lipstick made my lips swell up!!!!


----------



## KStone

Do you guys know where we can find some crest whitening strips? Anyone? Help?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've got my eyes on you! Feel free to run! I love a challenge!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"I'm the Secretary of State, not my husband!!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im the Dread Pirate Roberts! I'm here for your soooouuullllsssss!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Now that I'm out of my statue form, I'm gonna' fly high and get back at every pigeon that's ever sh*t on me!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the three stooges, the halloween edition!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The redesign of Grimace didn't go over so well with the kids.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The new prison warden stands still at the window...nothing gets passed him...except for the vampires who have turned into bats and flown away! :lolkin:


Johnny Thunder said:


> The redesign of Grimace didn't go over so well with the kids.


ouch! that wounds me sir!:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now on sale - Nair Just For Vampires' Eyebrows!


----------



## Spooky1

I knew I shouldn't have taken that chewing gum from Willy Wonka.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For some unknown reason, Spooky1's eyes always rolled back to the whites every time he tried to hit a high C.


----------



## lewlew

What has three heads, five legs, gnashing teeth, and a nasty disposition?

Wrong!!! It's my mother-in-law!


----------



## The Archivist

My so called friend just stabbed me in the back! I think I'm gonna scream!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Please sign in a take a seat, the Hauntforum addiction counselor will be with you momentarily.


----------



## rottincorps

You have WHAT!........I thought it was a cold sore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who replaced my Visine with friggin' hot sauce again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope I can remember the words to the second act aria!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Quick! Some of the other post ho's are catching up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lady Nyxie watches all from the shadows...even the moon turns black in her presense!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I see what you're doing over there. Stop It!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One finds debris and trash even in the most remote deserts of the world.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I knew it would be cold in here, but man, we've turned blue.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...and introducing our newest Halloween hero, the Gothic Wonderwoman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now you fall backwards and I'll catch you...really!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hehehehe... they thought F4H could be trusted to catch them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bow down and adore me!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

who sprayed laughing gas in here? :lolkin:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Do I have something stuck in my teeth?


----------



## pyro

whats that in the sand box


----------



## Dark Angel 27

peekaboo! i see you!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What?! How does that darn Batman keep finding me?


----------



## Spooky1

I shouldn't have eaten that second burrito.


----------



## toymaker

ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Spooky1

I'm puttin' on my top hat
Tyin' up my white tie
Brushin' off my tails


----------



## Wildcat

I knew I should have made a left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## toymaker

do i have some thing on my face??


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sing) "Hello, my honey, hello, my baby, hello, my ragtime doll!"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^............"he's the new quarterback for the Philladelphia Eagles!" "So it's off to Philly?" "Yep, off to Philly!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fiend practices the Heimlich Maneuver on an unsuspecting bystander


----------



## Johnny Thunder

North Shore Animal League can place any animal, even ones that are bright blue with giant frightening slobbering jaws.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Anyone seen Johnny since he went to clean out the deep freeze? Anyone?"


----------



## zombiemommy

is there something in my eye?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What do you mean I need a new facial moisturizer?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm looking for my brother Lou Ferigno he's a little younger than me


----------



## The Creepster

"I just ran though a corn field ....BACKWARDS"


----------



## morbidmike

oooooooooh yeah I see you naked grandma mmmmm looks good!!!


----------



## The Creepster

"AAAAChewww"


----------



## morbidmike

doc should my eyes look like this


----------



## The Creepster

so.....how many cavities this time DOC?


----------



## morbidmike

I think I need bifocals


----------



## debbie5

"Who has a happy uvula?? I see a bog boy with a happy uvula!"


----------



## The Creepster

Well WTH can you do about that?


----------



## jaege

When I am trying to sleep the moonlight always hits me right in my bloodshot, glaring yellow eyes.


----------



## The Creepster

Oh this...Doctors orders ...no it really does not hurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster was fired from a local theatrical revival of "The Lone Ranger Rides Again" when he failed to realize that the mask was supposed to cover his eyes


----------



## morbidmike

do you think we brush our teeth???and why are we blue who ever heard of ablue dog seriously???????


----------



## The Creepster

Iam a really good swimmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope no one sees me looking through these blinds


----------



## The Creepster

My.... your dogs match your eyes...how pretty


----------



## morbidmike

I see you in there Roxyblue and your pretty little dog too!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

That was MY FOOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Bright Lite....bright Lite


----------



## The Creepster

Do I have something stuck in my teeth?


----------



## morbidmike

look into my eye's your getting sleepy...SLEEPY..........SSSSSLLLLEEEEEEEPPPYYYYY


----------



## The Creepster

I can't believe it fit...the whole thing fit


----------



## morbidmike

I only use sun block on my eye area of my face you can't tell can you???


----------



## The Creepster

The Lions LOST AGAIN


----------



## morbidmike

I suck I'm a lame avatar just look at me I need a drink!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I think I need a facial


----------



## morbidmike

anybody got some sun glasses???


----------



## The Creepster

and then he made a face like this


----------



## morbidmike

I can see her very but I can't yet smell her!!


----------



## The Creepster

Thank you I just had it styled


----------



## morbidmike

ug someone squirted musterd in my eyes


----------



## The Creepster

I..........................Like IT


----------



## morbidmike

do you think my eye's look fat honey????


----------



## jaege

When I hit the high note I can break glass....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## The Creepster

I make a mean pie


----------



## debbie5

You're a mean one....Mr. Grinch.....


----------



## morbidmike

You cant see me !!!! I'll tell you what I am.......A snoman ina blizzard with black letters for camofluge


----------



## jaege

The Creepster said:


> I make a mean pie


Good one!!

Hello, I am trying to find Nemo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I look okay for my Pumpkin King audition?


----------



## morbidmike

OOOOOH that was rich a real knee slapper Wiat why are we laughing we are blue puppies people laugh at us!!!


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when I pop my bubblegum on my head


----------



## morbidmike

Oooooh My Gosh Did You See The Guy Above Me??????eeeeeek


----------



## rottincorps

have you seen my cousin jaba the hut?


----------



## morbidmike

lol.....Now where's that easter bunny??


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am Birdman's twin brother - really!


----------



## morbidmike

If roxy don't cange our color we will summon the flying monkey's like Debbie5 avatar did!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, the Creature from the Black Lagoon IS related to me. Why do you ask?


----------



## The Creepster

All I know is I am not cleaning up after that


----------



## RoxyBlue

While he was sleeping, the Creepster's cats wrapped his head with electrical tape


----------



## morbidmike

Yes sir we'd like to purchase 3 tooth brushes please and thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey! How come there are no eye holes in this helmet?!!


----------



## Draik41895

dont give grape juice to your dogs mam


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moonlight makes me yaaaawwwnnnnnn!


----------



## Draik41895

she cut off the mice's tails,Think she can handle us?


----------



## toymaker

Back Off!!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

My Hat!!! Mine!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(cough, hack) Hey, what moron put garlic in my food - ackkkk?!?!


----------



## morbidmike

we need our glasses cleaned mom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starkist don't want tuna with good taste - Starkist wants tuna that tastes good!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Blue dogs blue dogs bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue dogs go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, I'm here to audition for the Blue Man Group.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Oooooooo, Nyx is back. We like her. Let's go say "Hi!".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get away from me, you mangy dogs!


----------



## morbidmike

we've been trained to sing beatles songs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I look like a Viking in this helmet?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Chasing women who think we are mangy is fun.


----------



## Draik41895

blue dogs aren't all that,wolves are were its at


----------



## Spooky1

Everybody sing .... By the light of the moon, I smell dog breath.


----------



## morbidmike

I aint got no body no body no body just a bloddy head (David lee roth song)


----------



## The Creepster

I thought it was a little spicy


----------



## Night Watchman

What makes you think I have Jaundice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mom's going to KILL you when she sees what you did to her new sheets!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hehehehe Mom's going to KILL you when she sees what you did to her new sheets!


----------



## debbie5

"Every month, self exam.."


----------



## The Creepster

"Read the sentence and repeat after me" Daily lessons at public schools


----------



## Spooky1

Trick or Treat costume choices are limited when you wear a burqua.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hey, I'm not picking up too much sun am I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now, in this slide, we see a cross section of the cranium of a prehistoric humanoid species we have dubbed "Airheadius maximus"


----------



## Night Watchman

You'll catch flys with your mouth constantly open.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the...!!!! Who cut a hole in the bottom of my bag!?!?!?!


----------



## The Creepster

Please spay or neuter your animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, I'm the Evil Veterinarian in charge of the Spay/Neuter Program


----------



## The Creepster

^no wonder tax went up...to pay for all the hydrant paint


----------



## Night Watchman

You did what on the lawn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww! Someone gave me a barf bag!


----------



## The Creepster

No I said "3 Little Birds"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Maybe I shouldn't wear that eye mask while at the beach anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know I have a pen in one of these pockets


----------



## Night Watchman

Your dogs need a diet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll trade you a Mars bar for one of those Gobstoppers!


----------



## Night Watchman

They actually think those Knock Knock jokes are funny


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Do you think I will break my teeth if I try to eat this rock?


----------



## Night Watchman

I am hotter than Hauntiholik's avitar


----------



## toymaker

i knew i should have washed this sheet before going out TOTing:googly:


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm not yelling!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I got a rock...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The problem with whitening your teeth is, it really ruins the whole stealth mode look whenever you open your mouth


----------



## Night Watchman

Feed us or we will eat you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quit throwing your Necco wafers in my bag!


----------



## morbidmike

we want soppky's avatar -we want spooky's avatar-yeah we want spooky's avatar


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How long do you think it will take until I catch a fly by standing here with my mouth open?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This moonshine is making me feel ill


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hehehehe Nyx feels ill from the moonshine.


----------



## Night Watchman

Nothing up my sleeves.


----------



## The Creepster

I wish I had a beaver nickle


----------



## Night Watchman

No I didn't just blink.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, someone gave me a Canadian nickel. Let's go throw it in Creepster's crematorium!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Let's chase them down, maybe they have more Canadian nickels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know I have a stash of Canadian nickels here somewhere...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ooooo, Nyx has Canadian nickels, let's mug her.


----------



## morbidmike

OMG its so windy here I almost had a Janet Jackson incident that would be awful teee hee hee


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hahahaha did you see that cat fly out of my wheel well when I took off like a bat out of he**?


----------



## morbidmike

are you sure this is how to the salsa dance


----------



## lewlew

Talk about a bad hair day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, how long do I have to stir this milk before it turns into butter!?!?!


----------



## morbidmike

Hey, were still blue dog's oh well lets go sniff some butt's


----------



## Wildcat

Does it smell fishy in here or is it just me?


----------



## Night Watchman

I need some Clearasil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, I got six Mallomars!


----------



## Night Watchman

Gimme a milkbone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, someone threw a Milkbone in here!


----------



## Night Watchman

We want Kibbles and Bits


----------



## DarkLore

Molly Ringwald and Son.


----------



## The Creepster

does this make my head look big?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am the Man with X-Ray Eyes!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

That dude thinks he has X-Ray eyes... hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I on the set of "The Prisoner"? 'Cause there's a big white ball following me!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I smell Bacon


----------



## highbury

What's the password?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I lived in a world that had color.


----------



## Night Watchman

See we have no cavities.


----------



## randyaz

holey sheeeeet...i wonder if anyone else got one of these


----------



## The Creepster

have you seen my pants?


----------



## Night Watchman

don't tell anyone I stole Wildcats eyes.


----------



## highbury

I got a toothbrush...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Does my skin look a little pasty to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ugh, I shouldn't have had that last shot of tequila!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yeah, yeah, go ahead, have another shot of tequila, it'll be fine, you'll see... hehehehehe.


----------



## haunted canuck

someone said cher was a good halloween costume


----------



## Spooky1

What do you mean it won't thaw out here for another 6 months?


----------



## Ghostess

Hey. can someone get me a beer - I'm having a little trouble here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take the damn picture, will you?! My cheeks are starting to hurt from holding this smile!


----------



## haunted canuck

Do blue dogs have blue balls?


----------



## The_Caretaker

It looks like someone got an icicle shoved where the sun don't shine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who put all the starch in my union suit!?!


----------



## haunted canuck

Likes the dog collar thing way too much


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ladies and gentlemen - Canada's Next Top Model!


----------



## highbury

"Beautiful. Sexy. Easy as 1-2-3. Just let your Soul Glo! Just let it shine through."


----------



## debbie5

"Billy Idol, a post mortem photo..or is it Steve Mc Queen??"


----------



## highbury

404 Error - Witty Avatar Not Found!

The witty avatar you are looking for might have been removed by flying monkeys, had its name changed or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What people looked like before Technicolor was invented


----------



## haunted canuck

Hey isnt that three fire hydrants over there ?


----------



## Spooky1

If my ears hadn't frozen and fallen off, they'd nice and warm with these sporty ear muffs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feed me NOW!


----------



## haunted canuck

The next disney movie " three blind dogs go to town"


----------



## debbie5

"i Really Have To Pee!"


----------



## haunted canuck

Hello ..City morgue..You stabb them we slab them.


----------



## The Archivist

Has anyone seen my headphones???


----------



## haunted canuck

ok for your punishment please write "i will not haunt your house " one thousand times


----------



## debbie5

"Yes, EVERYthing is blue..."


----------



## haunted canuck

You have just dialed the 1-800-Dead guy "hot" line....for a raising a corpse press 1..For graverobbing tips press 2.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is my lipstick on straight?


----------



## haunted canuck

what Nhl referee's dogs look like


----------



## Dr Morbius

"I've been listening to Steven Seagal's '



' for 3 WEEKS STRAIGHT!!"


----------



## haunted canuck

I think I just saw Oprah Naked


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I am smiling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, it's cold - and whose great idea was it to go ice surfing anyway?!?!?


----------



## debbie5

We need Chap Stik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One ringy dingy...two ringy dingy.....


----------



## haunted canuck

The scooby doo mafia


----------



## debbie5

Look Ma! No Cavities!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yeah, haha, I was taking a nap while the rest of those poor suckers had to go to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, I wish I had a neato blue towel and head wrap like Debbie5


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ha! Santa fell on his butt!


----------



## haunted canuck

I dont think I have that just fresh feeling


----------



## fick209

Yes, I did just fall in the lake while ice fishing


----------



## haunted canuck

I told you i'd scremm my head off if you made me dress like a pumpkin kid again


----------



## The Archivist

Arrrgh! Damn these cheap pink headsets!!


----------



## haunted canuck

Dear Satan oops sorry Santa please give my Sister a third eye for christmas, and i think my brother needs a tail as for me if you could lend me your powers for one day I'll make everyting better


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder why my hands are so much bigger than my feet?


----------



## haunted canuck

hey wanna watch us lick ourselves again


----------



## The Creepster

This is why marring your cousin should be illegal


----------



## RoxyBlue

When The Creepster was in college, wrapping a sleeping roommate's head with electrical tape was a common prank.


----------



## The Creepster

See I told you I could clone things other then sheep


----------



## morbidmike

lil pig lilpig let me in I see the hairs on your chiny chin chin


----------



## haunted canuck

I believe I said I was allergic to the penicillin did no one check the bracelet.


----------



## Lauriebeast

OMG! I think I just wet myself.


----------



## The Creepster

Before Ken knew of hair plugs


----------



## morbidmike

I wish someone would shut that light off its really starting to tick me off


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, someone forgot to cut eye holes in this mask!


----------



## The Creepster

So....animal lover huh?


----------



## morbidmike

I can almost see past the foot board on your bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, how did I get this Great Stuff on my helmet?


----------



## morbidmike

lmao.....hey can we chew on Spooky1's bodiley remains after Morbid Mike gets done with him


----------



## The Creepster

See what happens when you ground out a hot wire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Loook into my eyeeeesssss!


----------



## The Creepster

Why no I don't have a thing for dogs why do you ask?


----------



## haunted canuck

Man I gotta pee my eyes are turning yellow


----------



## IMU

What? WHAT? WWHHHHAAAT? I can't hear you ... my earmuffs are on too tight!


----------



## Spooky1

I wish I could blink, my eyes are so dry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like to sing-a, about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a....


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I like to sing-a, about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a....


OH YEAH!!!!:googly:

I SMELL BACON


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creepster peers through the kitchen blinds while in search of BACON!


----------



## The Creepster

Do you know how much food this is going to take


----------



## Hauntiholik

I see dead people.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

9 out of 10 vampires choose CREST!


----------



## Zurgh

...morning.... need... my... coffee!


----------



## morbidmike

look at me I'm a shadow with crazy hair


----------



## Zurgh

Who wants a piece of me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh has an unfortunate accident with a can of black acrylic spray paint


----------



## morbidmike

hey....do you think Roxy feeds us too much


----------



## IMU

Do I smell cookies?


----------



## morbidmike

look at me lil weathered eyes they stare upon the horizion


----------



## The Creepster

I have to pay how much?


----------



## morbidmike

I can see clearly now the sun is out


----------



## The Creepster

See heath care is right on track...look at the great dental work I got


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful


----------



## morbidmike

will you quit posting and take us for a walk


----------



## The Creepster

So insurance wont cover this?


----------



## morbidmike

I see the soft glow of american Idol on tv


----------



## RoxyBlue

Peek-a-boo, I see you!


----------



## randy2084

Who let the dogs out?!? WHO?!? WHO?!?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I have entrails caught between my teeth?


----------



## The Creepster

What late fee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I stare long enough, I might be able to hypnotize that gym rat neighbor of mine


----------



## The Creepster

What do you mean the HOA only allows 2 pets


----------



## lewlew

Damn, that's the last time I'll lay a towel over my eyes while I'm tanning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This gondola sure is hard to steer


----------



## The Archivist

Welcome ladies and gentlemen to the new show that sweeping the nation!! The Blue Dog Group!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Aw crap! Five hundred pages and no pictures?


----------



## morbidmike

it's crazy how this little neck can hold up this big ass head


----------



## lewlew

Maybe it's time for some new contacts. These are bothering my eyes just a bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So how long do I have to stir this milk in order to get cheese?


----------



## lewlew

Whoever said three heads are better than one? Especially, BLUE heads.


----------



## Bone To Pick

No matter how much people ribbed her, lewlew made no bones about longing to be a pole dancer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I had brains instead of this hollow space in my head, I would know that lewlew is a guy!


----------



## Bone To Pick

(ouch LOL!)
Hey guys, what'ya say we go sniff that old guy's butt and then call it a day?


----------



## morbidmike

yes I am the scull of a buck toothed hillbilly


----------



## Zurgh

I am in your closet....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shadows have feelings, too.


----------



## haunted canuck

whats the chances of us running into three blue female blind dogs with great teeth?


----------



## Goblin

My ears are cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am the invisible cat, no one can see meeee.....Hey, who turned on THAT LIGHT!


----------



## haunted canuck

the scooby doo acid trip


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wow having your eyes dialated really stinks


----------



## Zurgh

Oh, Little Red Riding.... SNACK TIME!!!


----------



## The Creepster

So touch the white wire to the black one right?


----------



## Evil Andrew

These eyes 
watched you bring my world to an end
This heart 
could not accept and pretend


----------



## The Creepster

Ha Ha... yes I like to reap


----------



## Goblin

My! What big eyes you have Grandma!


----------



## morbidmike

where the hell is the liter box


----------



## RoxyBlue

If a body meets a body comin' through the rye....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Calling DR. Moe, Dr. Larry, Dr. Curly....


----------



## Goblin

Mad dog! Mad Dog!


----------



## The Creepster

The open sequence that never made it on the James Bond film Octopussy


----------



## haunted canuck

the stare down at the O.K. corral


----------



## morbidmike

look at me I'm a frozen canadian BURRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Rejected for the Tuscan Raider position on Star Wars.


----------



## morbidmike

rember kids brush all your teeth and your toung too till it looks like this....Aaaaaaaa


----------



## Goblin

Obviously we need bigger bushes for you to hide behind


----------



## morbidmike

oh gosh I wish I could poop!!!!


----------



## haunted canuck

Morbid Mikes new S+M collection


----------



## The Creepster

I should have taken the warning label on the snow cone machine more serious


----------



## Goblin

Peeky poo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate being a window sticker


----------



## haunted canuck

what happens to American dogs when they get to Canada


----------



## Night Watchman

who put celine dion on my ipod?!?!?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, I hate when the gummi bears get stuck on the rest of the candy!


----------



## Goblin

Well....Whatever they are, at least they're smiling!


----------



## Zurgh

Damn it, let me in! Its cold out here & the wolves are circling!


----------



## haunted canuck

the rejected Thriller album cover


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if Raggedy Ann would go out with me?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who stole my sight cane?


----------



## Zurgh

Haooooow ya' doin'!


----------



## The Creepster

I told you not to use a flash


----------



## Goblin

It's the wild ninja!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You, on the fence, put your hands up!


----------



## Zurgh

What part of "Roar!" did you not understand?


----------



## haunted canuck

I told you that the black body suit,afro wig and those fake dracula teeth would make a really interesting last minute costume


----------



## Zurgh

Cold! You don't know "COLD!"


----------



## Goblin

My shadow is trying to kill me!


----------



## The Creepster

Bowling for cats was never syndicated due to poor ratings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really, Doc? I didn't pass the glaucoma test?


----------



## morbidmike

I feel so pretty and witty la la la la la


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, it's COLD in this duck blind!


----------



## haunted canuck

^ Ray charles,Stevie Wonder,and Jeff Healy reincarneted in a disney film The Blues Doggers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Man, I'm freezing my [email protected]#$ off!!


----------



## Zurgh

From his real life appearance in a never publicly aired breakfast cereal commercial... "Kooooky krisp!" Deemed too frightening for those under 45...


----------



## haunted canuck

damn star trek transporter glitches


----------



## Goblin

Well, if I had ears they'd be cold


----------



## Zurgh

Turn that spotlight OFF!


----------



## The Creepster

These sneeze guards are a pain


----------



## Zurgh

What are they doing here! Why wont they leave! I may have to get out of this box if they don't go away...


----------



## Goblin

Ugliest shadow I ever saw


----------



## RoxyBlue

pppfffffttttttttt!!!! Oh, it's just you. Dammit, you startled me!


----------



## Zurgh

Ya' think we're odd, you should see whats on the other end of the leash!


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh's shadow has gone beserk!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this moon behind me make me look fat?


----------



## Goblin

What is that weird three-headed creature?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Having been caught spraying AGAIN, Goblin is finally neutered.


----------



## Goblin

The x-ray shows somebody picked your bones once too often


----------



## The Creepster

Just in case you don't know my cats name


----------



## Zurgh

I am the original MIB!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ahhh!! Who spilled cherry juice on my carpet!!!


----------



## The Creepster

As you can see The #3 is impacted and must be pulled


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I think I may have stood too close to the reactor!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got something stuck in a back molar. Can you just reach in there and pick it out for me? I won't bite - really!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

...so she turns to me and says, you're gonna love this, she says and the next time try eating the zuchini...


----------



## Zurgh

Meow... er...


----------



## Goblin

Let me out! Let me out!


----------



## haunted canuck

help control the pet population just give it to goblin


----------



## Goblin

Somebody stole my Ipod


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look! I'm doing my "Marilyn Monroe on the subway grate" imitation!


----------



## Goblin

And you say they're WHAT kind of pets?


----------



## Monk

Help! I need a chiropractor!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm naked under this robe.


----------



## Monk

do I look impressed?


----------



## Evil Queen

Who wears wool in the summer?


----------



## Monk

do my eyebrows look too thin?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does this robe make my ass look big?


----------



## Monk

mirror, mirror on the wall...


----------



## Evil Queen

They want me to speak latin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope the Botox wears off soon


----------



## Evil Queen

I wish she would stop feeding us Smurfs.


----------



## Goblin

Gotta stop eating my own poison apples, they're giving me heartburn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish someone would let me out of this yellow globe


----------



## Goblin

Taking the evil dogs for a walk


----------



## Hauntiholik

eek! A Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

My hair tastes soooooooooooooo good


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Where's the Tidy Cat when you need it?


----------



## Goblin

Like my makeup?


----------



## Joiseygal

My butt itches can you scratch it for me?


----------



## morbidmike

I look like Madonna dont I ....Like a virgin ooooh


----------



## Evil Queen

Peek a boo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may bow to me now.


----------



## Goblin

Are you sure those are Pit Bulls?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Come on down your the next contestant on Shave that Cat


----------



## The Creepster

I think theres a hair in my mouth


----------



## Goblin

I'm getting the feeling I'm being watched


----------



## Spooky1

Who left their cat on the moon?


----------



## Goblin

Help! I'm stuck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, nothing like stretching out the old back to start your day right!


----------



## Goblin

I crossbred dogs with alligators


----------



## morbidmike

do I look constipated?


----------



## Goblin

Hi. I'm your new neighbor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Streeeeettttcccchhhhhhhh!


----------



## Spooky1

Which way to the dog park?


----------



## RoxyBlue

God, I hope no one thinks I'm an ashtray!


----------



## Spooky1

We ate the Dog Whisperer. Who's Alpha dog now, Bitch!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Im fat, so you can only see my head for now.


----------



## Goblin

Call Batman....The Jokers back!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Splat goes the Cat


----------



## morbidmike

look at the crazy cloud that appears when I fart


----------



## Evil Queen

Who's bright idea was the masks?


----------



## Goblin

Ooooooooo......sour!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

My chiropractor's out of time


----------



## morbidmike

does it appear that I have gingivitis


----------



## NickG

and after all was said and done with, nobody knew what happened to the 5th member of the band...


----------



## Goblin

That's a real bad sunburn you got there


----------



## Evil Andrew

...can't swing a dead cat without hittn a goblin around here...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm gonna kill the guy who spit in my latte!


----------



## Goblin

Never splice bulldogs and alligators together


----------



## Luigi Bored

Is that your tail, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## debbie5

Where are my bifocals, Fred? I can't even read that damn thing....


----------



## Goblin

I was in the shower..........


----------



## lewlew

I hate that new radioactive cat food!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, how long do I have to stir before this turns into butter?


----------



## Spooky1

Walkies!


----------



## Goblin

I lost my head for you


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who needs an enema!?!


----------



## Goblin

It's the Supreme Skull!


----------



## Zurgh

FAIL! The death of rats was too soon to capture the latest dead rat...


----------



## Goblin

I'm trapped in this avatar and can't get out


----------



## Zurgh

NOOOO!! Don't run! I just wanted to get a drink of water!!!


----------



## Goblin

The shadow scratched himself


----------



## morbidmike

I should have worn undies today


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Halloween version of candy corn also comes in gnome shapes.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween dogs now come in blue!


----------



## Bone To Pick

That damned weedwacker!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Jenny Craig worked for me!


----------



## morbidmike

Eye see you get it there is a red eye NEVERMIND!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

For Halloween the entire Meerkat family dressed as yard gnomes


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i didn't think that knock knock joke was that funny!


----------



## Goblin

Greetings from the Dark Side


----------



## Evil Andrew

[Geoffrey is confronted by a hooded figure with a scythe.]
Geoffrey: Yes? [Pause.] Is it about the hedge?






Month Python's _The Meaning of Life_


----------



## Goblin

I need to replace the blade in my scythe


----------



## N. Fantom

Goblin, are you feeling alright? Your looking deathly ill.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ummm, what's an avatar and how do I pick one?


----------



## N. Fantom

Oh Roxy, your such a dog!


----------



## aquariumreef

The invisible nudist colony strikes again!


----------



## N. Fantom

If you don't stop i'm going to flip you the bird!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stealth Mode - all the cool people are doing it


----------



## Hairazor

OK, who swapped the dog shampoo with blue food coloring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey guys, watch what happens when I stick a fork into this electrical sockGGAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## ladysherry

Mom always said you are what you eat....she never said it would turn you blue.


----------



## Hairazor

Arghhh, Went thru the laundry Again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor auditions for a yodeling contest


----------



## Spooky1

In search of teeth whitening strips


----------



## Ramonadona

Hellooooooooooo???...Can anyone give me a hand?!


----------



## Hairazor

Don't be afraid, go toward the light


----------



## N. Fantom

Looks like your having a bad hair day.


----------



## Goblin

Look Ma! No avatar!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wait, I'm confused...am I a roblin or a greaper, heck maybe I'm a reaplin?


----------



## Ramonadona

Look what that new suntan lotion did to my skin!


----------



## Goblin

Twin Bats!


----------



## N. Fantom

I'm having an identity crisis, my avatar is the grim reaper but my name is goblin!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

OMG! I can't see my reflection in the mirror!


----------



## Ramonadona

Yes, that's right...I ate Batman...deal with it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Maybe we should try another color before we decide to paint the entire cave purple...


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, its not coming out! Does anybody have any ex-lax?


----------



## Spooky1

^ $100 reward for the return of my avatar


----------



## Goblin

Looks like somebody lost his head!


----------



## Hairazor

My back really gets tired after a full day of swing this thing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, I wonder if I'm using too much Dippity-Do?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Let go of my leash, Meanie, I've a yellow submarine to catch!

(I hope I guessed your avatar correctly!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(yes, you did)

What the Cookie Monster wears to go trick or treating


----------



## N. Fantom

Woahhhh, down girl!


----------



## Hairazor

I see you are lost


----------



## aquariumreef

Janet soon found out she had a great fear of electricity.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hey look, it's the road runners cousin!


----------



## Goblin

Somebody needs to get an avatar to play this game


----------



## N. Fantom

Is this better Goblin?


----------



## Death's Door

Nope, I can still see right through you.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

OMG the spiders are actually melding with you!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm sexy and I know it!


----------



## N. Fantom

My, what big eyes you have.


----------



## Hairazor

Look, quick, before I fade away entirely!


----------



## PirateLady

OMG....What did you do to my hair?


----------



## Goblin

Come sail the seven seas with me!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No that is not a syth I'm just really happy to see you.


----------



## scareme

Does this top make my boobs look big? Good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess I should have removed my sunglasses before falling asleep at the beach


----------



## Wildcat

"We're evil hounds of hell." "We're evil hounds of hell." "We're evil hounds of hell." BANG! "MMMOOOOMMMMYYYYY!!!!!!"


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I put on too much sun screen?


----------



## N. Fantom

HELP! I need somebody. HELP! Not just anybody. HELP!


----------



## scareme

Peeping Tom at high noon.


----------



## Hairazor

Look into my eyes, look deeply into my eyes, you are getting sleepy!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The last time I get a home perm!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that I look like Jack Skellington, I'm a total chick magnet!


----------



## debbie5

^^if you can tell what my avatar is, you do NOT need bifocals


----------



## N. Fantom

Can you here me now?


----------



## Goblin

Mr. Nobody


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I'm not death I'm his twin brother Larry.


----------



## Goblin

You look familar


----------



## Hairazor

Work work work, day and night that's all you do


----------



## Goblin

Stick your finger in the electric socket agin, won't you!


----------



## N. Fantom

Mr. Gobllin, you are looking very sharp tonight


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm not really a snowman but I play one on HauntForum.


----------



## N. Fantom

Who carves a Jack-O-Lantern in March?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Look, I'm dressed up as a ghost in March!


----------



## N. Fantom

OMG! I have vertical wrinkles!


----------



## Hairazor

Hello, is anyone there?


----------



## Goblin

It was a hair-raising story


----------



## Zurgh

WOW! I'M SOOO Confused!!!! I Look like the Reaper, yet I'm really a little goblin, mucking about... Dammmm!!!... this harvest blade is very heavy... Whow.. I'm dropping it! Look out!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

Wow, your nickname is four eyes and you don't even wear glasses.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Have you seen my cousin, 'Jot the Dot?'


----------



## Hairazor

Help my eyes are stuck


----------



## Goblin

The latest hairstyle?


----------



## N. Fantom

Does this robe make me look bony?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was a keyhole in a former life


----------



## Hairazor

Blue, blue, my world is blue


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe you shouldn't have gotten the hair transplant from Don King.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## scareme

I could have ended up a pie.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Quit shining that light in my eyes!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Did it work? Did I scare the demons away this year?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm so goth, even my pine trees dress in black.


----------



## N. Fantom

Whooo. I'm so excited.

oops, sorry SJ, didn't see that you had posted before me


----------



## Goblin

Too much whiteout again!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a real swinger


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein's Mother


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Samurai Goblin


----------



## N. Fantom

Jeese HB, don't look so excited


----------



## scareme

Who are you?


----------



## Goblin

Get that flashlight out of my eyes


----------



## Hairazor

I thought I heard a scary noise over there


----------



## N. Fantom

The newest craze in hair styles.


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you gonna finish the snowman?


----------



## scareme

All these cobwebs! I swear I just cleaned yesterday.


----------



## aquariumreef

She liked to save on makeup by only putting it on around the eyes.


----------



## scareme

The Kansas Jayhawk moves to Alaska.


----------



## Goblin

Peeking through the keyhole again!


----------



## scareme

A woman's work, or a reapers, is never done.


----------



## Hairazor

You can't lie to me, I can see if you are telling the truth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor goes for the high C sharp


----------



## Goblin

Taking the mutant dogs for a walk


----------



## Hairazor

Rushing in where angels fear to tread


----------



## Goblin

What's the range on those intennaes?


----------



## Hairazor

Used to be a model till gaining all this weight


----------



## Spooky1

Cornered the market on hair gel


----------



## Hairazor

All brains, no brawn


----------



## Goblin

For goodness sakes, pull your finger out of the socket!


----------



## Hairazor

Here I come, ready or not!


----------



## Spooky1

Do these earrings go with my hair?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ahhhhh, ahhhhhh, aaaaahhhhCCCHHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Goblin

I didn't know blue warthogs wore glasses!


----------



## Hairazor

Work, work, work, that's all I ever do


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is today National Stress Day, 'cause I am SO ready for it


----------



## Goblin

That dog is not only blue.....it has three heads and five legs!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Shhh don't tell anyone but the robe is to hide my bald head.


----------



## Goblin

Why is my hair glowing?


----------



## scareme

Does black make me look thinner?


----------



## Goblin

Get that flashlight out of my eyes!


----------



## Hairazor

Hereeee's Johnny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, this water is COLD!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Blluuuuuuuuueeeeeeee Mooooooooon


----------



## Haunted Bayou

How's my left one? How about the right?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hello my name is Severus Snape and I'm afraid I had a potion actident.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hey creeps! I will be appearing at horror conventions all over the USA, but not in costume, unless the venue decides to pay me double my normal appearance price. (sorry, had to vent!)


----------



## Hairazor

Wish I could find me a woman


----------



## Goblin

Your hair needs mowing


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I keep poking myself with this thing.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh my God, they killed Kenny!


----------



## Hairazor

He who laughs last, laughs best


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I'm Don Kings love child!


----------



## Goblin

Help! I'm sinking!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Shave and a hair cut, two bits.


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin close-up


----------



## Hairazor

Passing out death wishes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can someone draw me in color for a change?


----------



## Goblin

Release the pack!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, I'm not the Grim Reaper, I'm just here for the cake.....


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, what big eyes you have!


----------



## N. Fantom

Haha. Just picturing the "hair gel"scene from there's something about Mary


----------



## Spooky1

I need to find myself


----------



## bmaskmaker

I'd say 'you look mahvelous' but I seem to have misplaced my pupils ...


----------



## Hairazor

Too much caffeine!


----------



## bmaskmaker

Caffeine? Who said Caffeine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I make 30 posts yet? Did I, did I, huh, did I, am I there yet?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Noooo; no bite, no bite, no bite, no bite!


----------



## Hairazor

I wonder how much I'll get from the tooth fairy


----------



## Goblin

Too much hairspray!


----------



## scareme

I want you!


----------



## N. Fantom

Look, we know you committed the murder. (Bad cop shines light into eyes)


----------



## scareme

Ahh! The light! It burns! (Just kidding, I'm not really a vampire!)

The new postage stamp from Halloweentown.


----------



## N. Fantom

What do you mean wearing ski goggles to the beach was a bad idea?


----------



## Hairazor

Who are you? Who, who? Who are you? I really want to know!


----------



## Goblin

Boy! You really are scared, aren't you?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lawn cutting, five bucks a week.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I don't need no stinking candle in my head...I am BRIGHT ENOUGH!


----------



## Hairazor

Jack Skellington, I've found your missing head


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:..."Gurl!...I just got my har did!"


----------



## Goblin

Yhe Headless Horseman got a new head!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hold still...I'll just take a little off the back!


----------



## Hairazor

1 little pumpkin smiling smiling


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ahhhh! I've got to caption another pumpkin avatar!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Somebody PLEASE! Get these nails out of my earlobes! Ooowwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is my whistling face


----------



## Spooky1

Can you say, dog breath?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: "I'm singing in the grave, just singing in the gave...what a glorius feeling, to be spooky this way!"


----------



## Goblin

Where's the other 4 pumpkins?


----------



## Hairazor

I've been working in the graveyard all the live long day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Please don't tell me the WHOLE FAMILY is coming for dinner tonight!?


----------



## aquariumreef

Absolutely gourd-geous.


----------



## Goblin

Your bird got loose.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hey where is Billy and Mandy?


----------



## Hairazor

Does all this hair make me weigh more?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You know when you mom told you to not make that face or it would freeze that way? I never listened to mine and now look at me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: "Hello boys...won't you come into my haunted house?"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Has anyone seen my horseman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm hot, oh yeah, baby!


----------



## Hairazor

Let's go this way! No this way! No this way!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

OMG you call that a Zombi!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Ever since that hairband of the 80's, Wiggy has had a hard time not being recognized.


----------



## Goblin

Everyone is trying to catch the red-breasted, big-footed booby bird!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just out doing a little yard work with my handy sickle of death....


----------



## Hairazor

Where is that little round headed kid who is always looking for me?


----------



## bmaskmaker

What?! The $20 prop deadline is THIS Sunday?!

(Tho actually there's a 2 day reprieve ...)


----------



## Goblin

It's a pumpkinfish!


----------



## Hairazor

Come out, come out where ever you are


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Eeekkk! People who don't give out Halloween trick or treats!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

It's gourd to see you


----------



## Hairazor

I ain't got no body!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

OMG that Zombie is waring pink!!


----------



## Hairazor

That tickles when you slither around my neck


----------



## aquariumreef

Girl you crazy


----------



## Goblin

I'm cuckoo for coco puffs!


----------



## Hairazor

I've gotta get this path cleared


----------



## Goblin

I just saw my reflection!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow, this hood and cloak is really getting me "hot in her"! ("...take off my cloak, I want to take my cloak off...it's hot in her, I am gettin so hot, I want to take my cloak off....")


----------



## Hairazor

Should I use this smile for my close up?


----------



## Goblin

The new Hairazor Postage Stamp is out


----------



## Hairazor

Fresh cut wheat for breakfast cereal


----------



## Goblin

The Hairazor wanted poster is nearly completed


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (in my best Goblin voice...) "I'm going to get you, you pesky, meddling kids..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sings) "Don't Worry....Be Happy"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....Release the Hounds.....!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Are you sure no one will notice the stitches?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: What?! No!? Seriously? Your swimsuit looks great...errrr.....arghhhh...no..it's great....really....!!!


----------



## Goblin

What did the first 4 pumpkins look like?


----------



## Hairazor

It's time to harvest the souls


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess I shouldn't have stuck my finger in that light socket.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! Fresh Meat!


----------



## Goblin

What are you smiling about?


----------



## Hairazor

Here I come ready or not


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You Look MAH-VE-LOUS!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somebody stole my candle


----------



## Goblin

Taking the mutant dogs for a walk!


----------



## scareme

Sweeping out the spiderwebs.


----------



## Hairazor

You can grill me all you want but I'm not talking


----------



## Zurgh

Oh dear, not again!


----------



## Goblin

Get out of the shados so I can see you!


----------



## Hairazor

Be careful where you swing that thing


----------



## Goblin

I was stung by a hornet!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is my skull too white??


----------



## Goblin

Omigod! I discovered a pumpkin fossil!


----------



## Hairazor

As you can see I'm a real swinger


----------



## Goblin

My hair's stuck this way!


----------



## Moon Dog

Does my butt look big in this?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...that's right, I just tried Crest White Strips and in 3 days my teeth are gloriously WHITE! (just like my eyes.....)


----------



## Spooky1

I'm just a shell of my former self.


----------



## Moon Dog

(sings) I ain't got no body


----------



## Hairazor

Practicing my carnivore smile


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My husband just found my Halloween prop bill!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is my happy Jack face


----------



## Hairazor

Three dogs for the price of one


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm having a bad hair day, so what?


----------



## Goblin

What's that lurking in the shadows?


----------



## Hairazor

Ollie ollie oxin free


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I have to put ALL MY HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS UP TODAY?!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Can you say that with a straight face?


----------



## Goblin

What are you gonna do with all that hair your raising?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm cranky when I don't get my morning coffee


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Gasp! Shriek! OOooowwwwww!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Pucker up buttercup"


----------



## Hairazor

Can you see outta that?


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ I look like that?!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This re-breather mask makes my cheeks look fat....


----------



## Spooky1

Anybody have a light? My candle went out.


----------



## Hairazor

I was so scared my eyes rolled right back in my head


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor, are you o.k.? You look like you've seen a ghost!


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom was very generic.


----------



## N. Fantom

Were's an acme shrinking device when you need one


----------



## Goblin

Who's that behind the shade?


----------



## N. Fantom

Goblin! Don't run with scythes!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sillywheted snowman.


----------



## Lord Homicide

"hey aquariumreef, where are you going to put a foot that big? BEND OVER, I'LL SHOW YA"


----------



## N. Fantom

Oh god, Who farted?!?!?!?!


----------



## aquariumreef

Ever since he witnessed the crime, Fabiregel had to be in the witness protection program.


----------



## Lord Homicide

My skies are always grey...


----------



## Hairazor

Is anyone really under that mask?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why is there is there a line drawn on my forehead


----------



## Goblin

Jeepers Creeper where'd you get them peepers?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Han Solo dead in Carbolite


----------



## Hairazor

I'm ready for the invasion!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor saw a mouse in the kichen!


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Damn this tombstone is sticky."


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I went too far with the eyeball lift?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Reason for Lord Homicide's nuclear shades


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...Luke....I am...your father......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Luke... Oh wait, you are not my son!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well...when I got in the teleport with the fly...I had no idea this would happen...then my fingernails started peeling off...my teeth fell out....it was madness.....be afraid....be very afraid.......


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin pie for dessert


----------



## Lord Homicide

AHHH! I hate pumpkin pie!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUUMMMMmmmmm!!! Pumpkin Pie is DELICIOUS!!...Luke....I...am...your...father......


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 Black Cat3


----------



## Hairazor

My hair is so long I think I'll just whack some off


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh my God, what happened to you face?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This mask will help me get the lead in that remake of "The Fly" for sure!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dog Fink - The new Ed Roth line


----------



## Hairazor

I'm on my way to Chernobyl to check the air quality


----------



## Lord Homicide

Chia head gone awry.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Pucker up and kiss me Baby!


----------



## Goblin

Is that only pumpkin you've carved?


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Bye honey, I'm off to work"


----------



## Hairazor

Whoo whee, taking out the trash at my work place can be lethal


----------



## QueenRuby2002

These are not frog leg earings I sweare. No I haven't seen Kermit.


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Uh, hello... my eyes are up HERE."


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Do you think this Botox makes my lips look funny?


----------



## Lord Homicide

God's first attempt at the panda bear


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (and God was so pleased...that is why he made Halloween...) On to Captioning your Avatar, Lord H.

I got these black eyes from picking on the wrong person...let's not even talk about my lips.....


----------



## Goblin

Jack Skellypumpkin


----------



## QueenRuby2002

HiHo Hi Ho its off to work I go.


----------



## Spooky1

This cleavage is insured by Loyd's of London


----------



## Hairazor

RIP! You must be kidding!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Plastic surgery's how much?!?"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The air in here is not fit to breathe!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Forever memorialized trying to make kissy lips without lips


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Okay who farted?


----------



## Hairazor

Poster woman for push up bras


----------



## Spooky1

You too can have hair that defies gravity!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Waaaasaaassssssssssuup!!


----------



## Goblin

Somebody just farted!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am the harvester of the world!...I can cut a singe field in a matter of minutes...whack! Whack! WHACK!!! Field gone.....


----------



## Goblin

This happens when you crossbreed pumpkins with bugs


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Come here you, gimme a hug!"


----------



## Hairazor

Luke, don't listen to Darth, I am your father!


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Ahh! Frog feet are coming out of my ears!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe spray painting the goggles black wasn't such a hot idea


----------



## Goblin

Three mutant dogs on one leash?


----------



## aquariumreef

Sickles now 50% off.


----------



## Spooky1

Everybody's heard about the bird


----------



## Hairazor

I could use a helping hand here


----------



## Goblin

Well take your finger out of the light socket!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'd help you get your finger out of the socket but I'm stuck to this wall


----------



## Hairazor

I'm ready for my first space flight


----------



## Goblin

Sat on a tack again, didn't you?


----------



## Hairazor

Poster man for Schick razors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phew, what stinks?!?!


----------



## Silent Howl

that way..it's that way that there are something to eat


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## Goblin

Who sewed up the pumpkin's mouth?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sit still, I'll cut your stitched mouth open.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nuclear war? I'm ready! Uhmmmm how will the rest of you guys breathe?


----------



## Spooky1

I asked them to carve a scary face!


----------



## Goblin

I guess that's why they call it a headstone


----------



## Hairazor

Come on out, you can't hide forever


----------



## Goblin

It's just a mouse Hairazor!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Have blade, will travel.....


----------



## Moon Dog

What color are my eyes? Wait, what eyes?


----------



## Hairazor

Let your inner light shine through


----------



## Goblin

Your face is gonna freeze like that!


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't your Mother tell you not to run with sharp things?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, that was my reaction too!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hey can I cut you grass? You see they replaced me with an automated system now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not cleavage, it's a crumb catcher.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Squirl!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cleavage: Does a body good


----------



## Hairazor

Am I supposed to be able to see with this on?


----------



## Goblin

How did you get your hair so straight and pointy?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hair cut and a shave two bits.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is that your snake or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Copchick

AKA: Lord of the Flies


----------



## Spooky1

Does my hairdo make my head look to small?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, knew I shouldn't have fallen asleep in the cemetery. Some idiot buried me!


----------



## Spooky1

Walkies!


----------



## Lord Homicide

*Yawn*


----------



## Hairazor

Blink once for yes, twice for no!


----------



## Goblin

Used the starch by mistake again, didn't you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn this die-paper is sticky...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You don't smell that?


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin close-up!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Unexpectedly, in front of all his minions, Death trips over his sickle.


----------



## highbury

No, I'm not a fly. It's a GAS MASK!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not dead, I'm just metabolically challenged


----------



## Goblin

I ain't got nobody!


----------



## Hairazor

You bring the vegies, I'll chop 'em


----------



## PirateLady

Dang that was a big rat!


----------



## Goblin

Yo Ho and a bottle of rum!


----------



## PirateLady

The new and improved hedge trimmer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Angelina Jolie's got nuthin' on me!


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Three Blind Hounds" ate the farmer's wife.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhmmm...I am this...no...that....no...this....no...that.....no....this...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gourdan, the bawdyless insult comic pumpkin.


----------



## Goblin

The new and improved Mr. Potato Head


----------



## Hairazor

Don't make me mad, I'm armed


----------



## Goblin

I told you to quit looking in the mirror!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is the RONCO Goblinator....he can slice and dice and chop and shred and if you act now he can be all yours for just $19.99...but WAIT! Act now and you get 2 Goblinators for the same low price...that is TWO FOR ONE GREAT LOW PRICE!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

God ponders the idea of Pumpanda, half pumpkin, half panda


----------



## Hairazor

The Man in the Iron Mask updated for the 21st century


----------



## Goblin

If that scares you look behind you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Trading card value is $1,000 due to a goblin title misprint on Death's card.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chicks dig me when I wear this mask


----------



## Goblin

The dogs got in the blue dye again!


----------



## Hairazor

Come back tomorrow, I'm not ready yet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:THEY ARE HAVING A SALE AT GRANDINROAD....75% OFF ALL HALLOWEEN ITEMS......


----------



## Goblin

And just think....there's 4 more out there somewhere!


----------



## aquariumreef

Look at my purty flowing hair


----------



## Hairazor

My foot can whip your foot


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder what will happen if I stick this fork into a wall socket.


----------



## Hairazor

Keep that dog away from me


----------



## Goblin

I told you you couldn't lay on that bed of nails!


----------



## Lord Homicide

The one-armed reaper


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolon't let the mask fool you...I am not as nice as I look in my dark, black outfit with the supercool head gear!!!
(I am nicer!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who stole my candle?


----------



## Hairazor

My Vet bill is outta sight


----------



## MrGrimm

No I don't work for the electric company, why?


----------



## Goblin

Who turned out the lights?


----------



## Draik41895

"maybe a little carbonite bath will chill you"


----------



## Hairazor

For some reason I always feel like howling when the moon is full


----------



## Copchick

What??? What do you mean you're all out of chocolate chip cookies?!


----------



## MrGrimm

I'm ready for my close up Mr. Demille.


----------



## Goblin

Alone in the dark


----------



## Lord Homicide

A quarter panel Schick ad in the land of the dead


----------



## Goblin

It's looks like some sort of giant bug!


----------



## Copchick

The name's Goblin, damn it!


----------



## Hairazor

Who does your hair, I wanna go there


----------



## MrGrimm

You ate the last snickers?!


----------



## Goblin

The light bulb just burnt out!


----------



## sparky

You heard of the Sham-wow......... but now it's the Oooo owww thats going to leave a mark !


----------



## Hairazor

I've seen that look before!


----------



## sparky

I just got back from the loudest rock concert and i'm bleeding out my ears ................what ,did you say something !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby who?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Abbey Road...no wait, that would be the wrong album...


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is my horror movie face


----------



## Hairazor

Nothing is better than a 3-headed "doorbell"


----------



## Goblin

It's the zombie prom queen!


----------



## sparky

Can someone turn the fan off, it is messing up my hair and you wont like me when im mad !


----------



## Goblin

So...You're the Grim Reaper's replacement


----------



## ez360

Da-Da-Da Dum!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Okay you run when I count 3. 1! Ah-ah-ah. 2! Ah-ah-ah, 3! Ah-ah-ah


----------



## Spooky1

How am I going to wear my cop hat with this hairdo?


----------



## Goblin

Sorry! I lost my head!


----------



## Copchick

My sickle is bigger than yours!


----------



## MrGrimm

Easy, breezy, beautiful... COVER GIRL!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha, let anyone try to come up with a caption for THIS avatar!


----------



## Goblin

Never crossbreed alligators and dogs!


----------



## MrGrimm

I am such a badass, because THIS is only my toothpick!


----------



## Goblin

Aw darn it! The fuse blew again!


----------



## sparky

This is my harp , so what happened to my strings ?


----------



## MrGrimm

I've super glued my fingers to my chin!


----------



## Hairazor

I seem to have lost my inner glow


----------



## MrGrimm

Hi! I'm Gariel Anwar, star of the hit TV show Burn Notice...


----------



## Goblin

Anybody got a flashlight?


----------



## MrGrimm

50 shades of Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I need a night light


----------



## Lord Homicide

Death can't break free from the ACME patent pending DIE-paper


----------



## Copchick

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## Monk

I've replaced my hair with cotton candy, best idea ever!


----------



## Goblin

The Monk awaits


----------



## MrGrimm

This isn't a dress!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Do these shadows make me look fat?


----------



## MrGrimm

I lost my wig!


----------



## Goblin

Beawre of things that go bump in the night


----------



## Hairazor

A "cut" above the rest


----------



## the bloody chef

Electricity tickles!!!


----------



## Goblin

The Snoopy Chef


----------



## scareme

Gobbs of trouble


----------



## Goblin

Get that light out of my eyes


----------



## scareme

I'm the Reaper, and I'm here for you.


----------



## the bloody chef

My name is Lou Diamond Philips and I am a Hauntaholic...


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you just love my toque?


----------



## Goblin

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## DocK

Real men cut their gras by hand


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is my best James Bond look


----------



## Goblin

Mutant Siamese triplets!


----------



## DocK

Could use a sharpening-tool


----------



## [email protected]

What do you mean by "anger management"?


----------



## DocK

This shadow looks totally like a goatee :lolkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Are they buying my alibi?


----------



## Goblin

Who left the seat up?


----------



## DocK

Anyone need a toothpick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DocK cautiously appraises his surroundings before slipping into the kitchen to take the last Oreo cookie


----------



## Goblin

Beware of the alligator dogs!


----------



## DocK

- You call that a knife??? This is a knife! *sling*


----------



## Copchick

Do you doubt the look of crazy?


----------



## DocK

I hate this humidity, it makes my hair all frizzy :lolkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am giving you the "Stink Eye"....just so you know......


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, my candle burned out!


----------



## DocK

What the heck did I just step in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone told me all great male models use this "Look"


----------



## DocK

Warning to all mailmen: dogs aren't always leashed!


----------



## Goblin

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## DocK

Does this robe make my ass look fat?


----------



## Hairazor

This is my "come hither" look, is it working?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor reacts to DocK's "come hither" look


----------



## Monk

there's only one milk bone left, who's gonna get it?


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, I can't find focus on this new camera!


----------



## DocK

Really need to trim the hair coming out of my ears...


----------



## Goblin

Worse postage stamp ever!


----------



## DocK

I really need to change this robe sometime... got holes everywhere...


----------



## Goblin

The Jedi mind control isn't working!


----------



## DocK

I used to be called "The Green..."... Now it's just "Goblin"


----------



## Bone Dancer

"My name is Bond, James Bond"


----------



## Goblin

I got dancing in my bones!


----------



## Hairazor

Anybody seen my lost soul?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, watch this! When I open my mouth, my hair stands on end and my earrings start flapping!


----------



## Goblin

Somebody glued Roxy's blue dogs together!


----------



## DocK

Could use a tan


----------



## Goblin

You are getting very, very sleepy!


----------



## crazy xmas

I lost myself again


----------



## Goblin

Always ready to give you a hand!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

I trip over my own feet when I try to ChaCha


----------



## scareme

AAHHH! I keep forgetting that damn mirror is there.


----------



## Goblin

I can explain, officer!


----------



## kauldron

Does this robe make my sickle look big?


----------



## Hairazor

Now I'll tell a scary story and shine the light under my chin


----------



## Goblin

I bit my tongue


----------



## kauldron

Come on down to Goblin's Barber Shop, where a close shave is only $5.


----------



## Jackyl48

Come to Kauldron's Boutique where a shave and hair cut is only 2 bits.


----------



## Hairazor

I just can't stop grinning


----------



## Goblin

Too much hairspray?


----------



## Hairazor

Okay Lizzy B, this is how you do whacks, but you can use your ax


----------



## Jackyl48

I ran out of Xanax...Is that okay with you?!


----------



## kauldron

Look at me, I'm my own nightlight.


----------



## Hairazor

I hear black is slimmimg


----------



## Goblin

My earrings can also pick up shortwave


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How come I always have to pick up the dead?


----------



## kauldron

I tried out to be one of the Garbage Pail Kids but I was rejected.


----------



## Jackyl48

And for your information, I prefer sugar-free, artificial sweeteners MADE BY MAN!
I know it's got an aftertaste! I like it!


----------



## Goblin

How do you like my makeup?


----------



## kauldron

Things have been kind of slow since Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey.


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone know the way out of this cemetery?


----------



## Hairazor

I can't feel my feet


----------



## Lambchop

That's the last time I stick my finger in the toaster.


----------



## kauldron

Did you find any cavities in there?


----------



## Lambchop

No, but shine your lantern a little closer please.


----------



## kauldron

Can you guess what character I played on the cover of The Weekly World News?


----------



## Jackyl48

I dropped my keys...Can you help me find them?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Parents tell you that your face will freeze like that...


----------



## Hairazor

Mighty big gun you got there!


----------



## kauldron

I just sat in WHAT?!?!?!?


----------



## Hairazor

Come toward the light


----------



## morbidmike

I think the bulb is burned out cuz the socket has pp pp pp o ppower


----------



## kauldron

Bet you didn't know that sometimes at the museum, I double as "The Thinker".


----------



## morbidmike

I cant find that hay field anywhere I'll never make any money if I don't cut some hay soon


----------



## Hairazor

Don't anybody move, I dropped a contact


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ow ow OOOOOWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## kauldron

Wasn't I good in Human Centipede?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How many times do I have to tell you,THIS is Not a playground!


----------



## Johnnylee

I hate Pumpkin pie!


----------



## Hairazor

Surprise!


----------



## Johnnylee

Hair raising


----------



## Hairazor

Masked man


----------



## Goblin

Never stick your finger in a light socket!


----------



## Hairazor

The Apocalypse is upon us


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm not particularly thrilled with that hair stylist


----------



## Hairazor

Blankness


----------



## Dreadmakr

Could have been worse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Return of the Invisible Man


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dogged efforts


----------



## Bone To Pick

If you could see me now...


----------



## Hairazor

I see you


----------



## Spooky1

Hair cut by Flowbee


----------



## Hairazor

"Scream"


----------



## Bone To Pick

Visual clues to violent eyebrow explosions.


----------



## Hairazor

X-ray model


----------



## Dreadmakr

Never put you finger in an electrical outlet.


----------



## Hairazor

Nowhere Man


----------



## Spooky1

Makes a living as a zombie hair stylist


----------



## Hairazor

Oh the horror!!


----------



## Goblin

Does this haircut make my head look square?


----------



## Hairazor

Slasher


----------



## Goblin

I forgot to turn the power off!


----------



## Hairazor

A real swinger


----------



## Goblin

Never pet an alligator!


----------



## Hairazor

Come at me Bro


----------



## Goblin

"It's *GODZILLA!"*


----------



## Hairazor

You can run but you can't hide


----------



## Goblin

Van you get sunglass contact lens?


----------



## Hairazor

Haunted Attraction Escapee


----------



## Goblin

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Hairazor

Master of Darkness Ceremonies


----------



## Goblin

*"I bit my tongue again!"*


----------



## Hairazor

Gateway to the Underworld


----------



## Goblin

What happened to my tongue?


----------



## Hairazor

Older than dirt


----------



## Goblin

A hard boiled egg with hair!


----------



## Hairazor

Barber with a distinct cutting style


----------



## Goblin

Too much starch in my shampoo


----------



## Hairazor

Has a steady swing


----------



## Goblin

_"I STUBBED MY TOE!"_


----------



## Hairazor

Manic


----------



## Goblin

I swallowed a bug!


----------



## Hairazor

You want a piece of this!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is my new diet working?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Selfie at the wrong location for Comic-Con


----------



## Hairazor

Ready for the invasion


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw last month’s electric bill!


----------



## Hairazor

Electric blue


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ My reflection for the past 2 years.


----------



## Hairazor

You looking at me


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Me after plugging in a new prop inadvertently holding both prongs of the plug.


----------



## Hairazor

So solemn


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Iowa Department of Corrections
Inmate: 03132012


----------



## Hairazor

Patiently waiting


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

What the Bride of Frankenstein shoulda looked like.


----------



## Hairazor

Under Determined in the dictionary


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Seen a ghost!


----------



## Hairazor

Poster Boy for slasher films


----------

